# Peligros de los celulares para la salud



## marcomir (Feb 1, 2007)

Alguien puede, con fundamento técnico decir sin son dañinas o no. Si afectan el sistema nervioso, calientan las células neuronales? Tienen la misma frecuencia de los microondas caseros? Con que potencia emiten? La capital esta llena de ellas. Por favor quiero sabersi están en grave riesgo nuestros hijos? Gracias


----------



## agustinzzz (Feb 1, 2007)

Supestamente son dañinas, el problema es que nadie sabe como se produce el cancer y por eso no se puede demostrar...
Hay un ente regulador de las emisiones electromagneticas que asegura que dentro de cierto rango no es mala para el ser humano, pero como dije antes no se puede demostrar...
Tengo entendido que hay un cierto angulo que se toma desde la punta de la antena hasta el suelo que el area donde existe la mayor potencia radiada.
Si tenes mucha euforia con respecto a eso lo que podes hacer es encerrar tu casa en una gran caja metalica y conectarla a tierra con alguna javalina y... ¡chachan! tenes una jaula de Faraday completamente aislada de las ondas electromagneticas.

P.D.: Puede parecer poco seria mi respuesta pero no importa a donde vayas, las ondas electromagneticas van a estar.

Suerte!


----------



## JV (Feb 1, 2007)

Hola agustinzzz, a frecuencias tan altas ya deja de ser tan eficaz una jaula de Faraday, sino seria imposible tener señal dentro de un ascensor pero la hay, con interferencia eso si.
EL tema de la contaminacion electromagnetica es complejo y abordado con diferentes criterios en las distintas partes del mundo. En algunos paises el criterio es disminuir la cantidad de antenas lo que conlleva que tengan una mayor potencia, mientras que en otros lados buscan tener menor potencia lo que implica mayor cantidad de antenas.

Saludos..


----------



## marcomir (Feb 2, 2007)

La ciudad esta ahora llena de antenas y celulares ,lo que supone que los mas debiles:niños en crecimiento, grupos de riesgo estan siendo afectados y en el futuro vamos a ver las consecuencias  de las microondas.¿¿Pagarán  las empresas indemnizacion por cancer como paso con el tábaco en EU?Esto parece mas grave que las papeleras
Cuanto mas explicacion tecnica haya sobre que son las microondas , que frecuencia tienen y como actuan mejor.  EU anuncio hace 5 d. que su policia va usar armas de micoon.en una frecuencia que produce "solo" sensacion de quemarse,ardor insoportable,etc.Creo que con esta tecnologia vamos a terminar mal todos, si no se mejora.GRACIaS


----------



## heli (Feb 2, 2007)

No seais demasiado paranoicos. Una antena de telefonía móvil suele tener una potencia de entre 10 y 25W. Un teléfono móvil (celular) tiene 4W. Con unos pocos conocimientos de electricidad se puede calcular que la radiación que llega al cuerpo humano desde un teléfono móvil (distancia de 5 cm) es mucho mayor que la que llega desde una antena fija (distancia >10m). Nadie tiene miedo a su móvil pero sí a la antena de su edificio. La gente escoge a qué temer, no importa los datos numéricos o estudios científicos, el temor es siempre irracional.
La gente tampoco tiene miedo a su microondas que suelen ser de 800W, una fuga del 2% significaría estar sometido a 16W de microondas.
Además las antenas de radiodifusión suelen ser de varios KiloWatios, nunca se ha mencionado que sean dañinas para las personas que trabajan junto a ellas.
Este link es interesante al respecto.
http://www.mcw.edu/gcrc/cop/telefonos-moviles-salud/toc.html
Personalmente creo que esta fobia a las antenas está promovido por intereses económicos, no movido por estudios serios. Concretamente mis vecinos estaban hartos de su "peligrosa" antena de telefonía, cuando vence el contrato no se lo renuevan a la compañía y la quitan. ¡Pero ponen otra de otra compañía que les paga 3 veces más, y esta ya no es peligrosa!


----------



## marcomir (Feb 2, 2007)

Heli,  pensa lo que decis, si un celular tiene 4 w una antena que maneja miles de señales simultaneamente debe tener mucho mas,no?? ademas es las 24hs,los 365d.continuos y el celular no se usa asi, continuamente,fijate que en muchos manuales aconsejan manos libres y lejos de los niños y embarazadas, en el Reino Unido esta bien claro esto y no es invento mio, te paso la nota de Clarin si queres.
La potencia de 1000w  a 220vdel microondas es la del consumo del aparato, distinta a la potencia de la radiofrecuencia.Ademas el microondas tambien se usa solo 1 o 2 o 10min.no las 24hscontinuas y por ej.en Belgrano y Nuñez hay una cada 4 cuadras, increible,no?.Saludos


----------



## marcomir (Feb 2, 2007)

Heli ,si leiste bien la parte en castellano de la pagina que recomendasdice que todo esto no produce cancer(y es correcto) pero si calentamiento celular por parte de las microondas y las radiofrecuencias altas(celulares) no ionizantes.No menciona potencias.Entiendo que una fuga continua de un microondas o una antena cerca te va "limando"las neuronas de adentro hacia afuera.


----------



## JV (Feb 3, 2007)

La potencia indicada de un telefono celular es la potencia maxima, no es la potencia a la que transmite normalmente. Desde hace unos años se han mejorado para usar solo la potencia necesaria, esto es, si se tiene muy buena señal el equipo tiene baja potencia, algo en lo que se puede notar este echo y lo he comprobado, es que cuando la señal es muy baja se termina mas rapido la bateria.


----------



## Dario Vega (Feb 3, 2007)

Aqui hay algo de información interesante, es de la Organización Mundial de la Salud

Saludos

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs193/es/index.html


----------



## capitanp (Feb 3, 2007)

he notado que las frecuencias de la banda de 800Mhz producen infinidad de problemas en los aparatos electronico, tambien he sentido en carne propia una quemadura de esta banda experimentando con un celular viejo. Ahora las nuevas tecnologias operan en una banda mas elevada (1.9Ghz) con menos potencia disminuyendo el riesgo
ahora que me acuerdo todo esto de de el peligro e la radiacion comenzo por los años 80 cuando una mujer murio de un tumor cerebral  alojado en el mismo lugar donde acostumbraba estar la antena de su celular, que lo usaba todo el dia

recordemos







Potencia max 3 Watts Banda 800Mhz  (yo me queme con 500mW)

por suerte esto fue hace 20 Años y esta banda ya esta entrando en desuso


PD. esto es mi opinion sobre el asunto basada en los conocimientos recabados durante años, me gustaria conocer sus opiniones basandose en esto


Saludos


----------



## El nombre (Feb 4, 2007)

la banda de 800 Mhz esta en desuso para la telefónia. Se estan llevando los mandos de tipo industrial a esta frecuencia junto con la 450 Mhz que va decayendo.
Saludos


----------



## marcomir (Feb 4, 2007)

Por lo que lei cuidadosamente, es prudente prevenir ya que hay investigaciones inconclusas.
No debe exponerse a jardines de infantes o colegios como en el caso de uno en capital:INst.Patronato Espàñol en Colegiales que impunemente ha puesto una gran antena y tiene escuela primaria,jardin etc.,y encima esta prohibido por la Munici por ser zona"U 20".

Dicen que hay "puntos calientes " zonas rodeadas por antenas donde se triangula la señal,quienes viven alli(gran parte de zona norte capital") reciben vs. veces las dosis de RF,PORQUE AQUI NO SE CUMPLEN LAS NORMAS INTERNACIONALES DE POTENCIA.Espero que todo sea paranoia, y ningun niño sufra las consecuencias de los adultos.


----------



## felmuan (Mar 27, 2008)

el estudio mas serio que se ha hecho acerca de las radiaciones electromagenitcas y sus cosecuencias en la salud publica es el Reporte Stewart, bajenlo por google y salgan de todas sus dudas


----------



## Guest (Abr 13, 2009)

dicen por ahi que el "problema" de los telefonos celulares que generalmente se llevan en la cintura ocacionarian esterilidad debido a que por minuto el celular emite una o varias señales (aunque el celular este apagado) cercana al microonda,

"seria" como poner los huevos en el microondas,

dicen,

la gente es mala y comenta.


----------



## karl (Abr 23, 2009)

los celulares son casi tan dañinos por calentamiento como los calzones ajustados, por algo los testiculos "cuelgan" del cuerpo, para que funcionen bien, ya que la producción de espermas es afectada por la temperatura, aún asi, la energia que emite un celular es despreciable, una bateria con 700mAh y 3.7 volt puede producir maximo unos 2.6 watt de energía, y a eso hay que restarle la que usa la computadora del celular para dibujar la pantalla, la pantalla, las lucesitas y los sonidos, la bocina... ahora lo que queda es aún menos nocivo ya que la frecuencia en la que transmiten no es la misma que la del microondas, que si puede producir calentamiento en agua y grasas.
Por otro lado, a veces quisiera un celular como el del video, para que dijera la grabacion "la municion de tu telefono de combate se ha agotado, te sugerimos recargar antes de enfrentarte al ladrón que tienes enfrente" 
calibre .22... nah! si me van a meter al tambo por traer un arma, que sea una .45 o un AK-47, de todas formas dan 30 años por ello


----------



## Guest (Abr 24, 2009)

.


vaya vaya vaya !


abajo dejo parte de una nota publicada en http://www.salud.com/secciones/salud_masculina.asp?contenido=300701


La radiación del teléfono podría afectar a las gónadas a través de un efecto térmico, aumentando así la temperatura de los testículos y causar efectos perjudiciales en el esperma de células, señala el principal investigador del estudio.

Una nueva investigación de la Clínica Cleveland en Estados Unidos, afirma que mantener el teléfono celular en modo hablar dentro del bolsillo y conversar por bluetooth, podría afectar la fertilidad masculina, al reducir la cantidad y la calidad del esperma, y afectar la motilidad y la viabilidad de los espermatozoides.

Esta es la primera investigación estadounidense que analiza la influencia de las radiaciones electromagnéticas sobre el esperma, aunque existen otros estudios como uno realizado en Hungría, que también reveló que la radiación emitida por los celulares puede reducir la fertilidad masculina en 30%.

Fuente: latercera.cl 


mas información; http://www.salud.com/secciones/salud_masculina.asp?contenido=300701


.


----------



## gca (Abr 24, 2009)

La elevada frecuencia que emiten los mircoondas es suficiente para que en unos años aparescan con leucemia u otros canceres. El celular es infima comparado con el microondas pero = suma de a poco. Estas altas frecuencias altera las celulas haciendo que se muevan y generando calor por friccion (por eso el microondas calienta), esto a una persona no le hace muy bien que digamos.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2009)

El mejor indicio es que los primeros técnicos que orientaban antenas transmisoras de microondas , primero sintieron un calorcito en el pecho , y después se murieron de cancer.

Hasta que se avivaron que había que hacerlo desde atrás de la misma!

Hace años , la telefonía celular iba dirigida hacia "importantes" , si recuerdan las publicidades , eran triunfadores trajeados , en Mercedez Benz.

Hoy va dirigida hacia pibes y por eso el boludeo ..." tooo bién ... ¡na pasa naaaaa pibe!

Todos saben que las microondas son cancerígenas , y hay un avance en eso , los modernos telefonitos digitales emiten varias veces menos que mi primer zapatófono ! Peeeeroooo, ahora son las antenas las producen el peor efecto.

Perooooo por el interés baila el monito. Las multinacionales ponen la musiquita y la latita y los políticos bailan   

Lo mejor es informaciónrmarse adecuadamente   :

http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=antenas+durante+la+segunda+guerra+microondas+cancer&meta

Saludos !


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

KiuKIV dijo:
			
		

> la elevada frecuencia que emiten los mircoondas es suficiente para que en unos años aparescan con leucemia u otros canceres. El celular es infima comparado con el microondas pero = suma de a poco. Estas altas frecuencias altera las celulas haciendo que se muevan y generando calor por friccion (por eso el microondas calienta), esto a una persona no le hace muy bien que digamos.
> 
> Saludos


La verdad yo no entiendo por que "produce cáncer", o "altera las células".
Cuando se habla de las ondas de radio y la salud, la gran mayoría de artículos que se encuentran en Internet son basura. Yo, no e podido encontrar ninguna fuente confiable en la que se afirme que producen cáncer. Es mas, documentos serios y fiables incluso afirman que los campos de RF a los que esta expuestos una persona en la vida cotidiana (celulares, wi-fi, etc.) no provocan ninguna alteración de la salud. La única excepción son los que padecen "hipersensibilidad electromagnética", aunque en el tema de los "hipersensibles" no existen estudios concluyentes en los que existan indicios de que este relacionada con las ondas de radio.
Como bien decía nuestro compañero DOSMETROS lo mejor es informaciónrmarse. Les dejo unos enlaces de la Organización Mundial de la Salud (buena fuente de información sobre salud) sobre radio frecuencia y celulares:
Campos electromagnéticos y la salud pública (en ingles)
Celulares en Perú
International EMF Project (español) (varios artículos) <-recomendado
Los campos electromagnéticos y la salud publica (en español) <-recomendado
En fin... Que cada uno piense lo que quiera.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 25, 2009)

alguna vez alguien me dijo que hay cosas que salen solas.

por ejemplo si en un edificio tengo una antena de celulares (cosa conocida, las empresas le dan $$ a los edificios altos para que les permitan poner su antena).
en fin, tomemos a el edificio que tiene esa antena de sombrero, quizas ese edificio NO tenga problemas por ser el "punto cero" pero si lso contiguos.

digoyo y les pregunto:

no seria nuestra ciudad como un gran experimento ? con nosotros como cnejitos de indias ?

a que voy ? (por que no me suelo hacer entender, lo se) :
si fuese realmente dañino y como todos pertenecemos a la misma especie, algunos mas   y otros mas   pero todos humanos.
si fuese peligroso o mas puntualmente tuviese un efetcto dañino no creen que notariamos como , por ejemplo a lso 5 años o a los 3 años se mueren todos los del edificio o de los edificios circundantes a la antena ?
carteles de SE VENDE a lo loco.
el de la cocheria del barrio se hace millonario.

en fin.
no creen que se notaria grotescamente?
las ciudades son lugares.........digamso bastante poblados .

no ?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 25, 2009)

El punto está en que algunos dicen que a "largo plazo" podría ser dañino, pero estamos conviviendo con las antenas y emisores desde hace diría que cien años o mas, y no se a observado ningún efecto. Además, si aquellas potentísimas antenas antiguas, que solo se podían recibir en un par kilometros (debido a los receptores, que eran extremadamente ineficientes, osea muy poco sensibles) no causaron ningún efecto, ¿por que ahora las de teléfonos móviles si lo harían?


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2009)

.

no saber interpretar lo que se lee no es pecado, tampoco lo es ser lego,

no saber diferenciar transmision AM (con la que estamos conviviendo "desde hace diría que cien años o mas") con transmision de telefonia en cuestion, tampoco es pecado,

no saber o no querer informaciónrmarse tampoco falta a los diez mandamientos,

creo que tanto fernandob como electrodan podrian ser monaguillos (me parecen tan ingenuos !), 
los que estoy seguro que van al horno son los "funcionarios" de argentina,

abajo dejo pagina del Diario Perfil;

http://www.diarioperfil.com.ar/edimp/0207/articulo.php?art=3963&ed=0207 

en esta nota podemos encontrar respuesta a fernandob cuando se pregunta "si fuese peligroso o mas puntualmente tuviese un efetcto dañino no creen que notariamos como , por ejemplo a lso 5 años o a los 3 años se mueren todos los del edificio o de los edificios circundantes a la antena ?" 

.


----------



## Guest (Abr 27, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> ... (me parecen tan ingenuos !)...





			
				Hemp dijo:
			
		

> Yo considero una lista de verdades:
> -Todo el mundo es el mas malo (el mas capo o el mas cool)
> -Todo el mundo es el mas listo
> -Todo el mundo pose la razon y la verdad
> ...


----------



## electrodan (Abr 27, 2009)

Yo la verdad no me fiaría en nada en la "prensa". Por lo general lo que buscan la mayoría de los periodistas es publicar noticias que atraigan al lector, no les importa mucho que sean precisas ni exactas. Voy a poner un ejemplo medio off-topic: ¿cuantos diarios hay que no hayan puesto en la portada algo así como: "el LHC podría destruir el mundo" o algo por el estilo? Solo alguno medio serio. Ojo, estoy diciendo la mayoría, no todos. Hay algunos que son serios.
Prefiero fiarme de otros un poco mas confiables y serios, como los que publiqué anteriormente. Estos tienen bases científicas, y no de unos que se murieron en el edificio de al lado (de cáncer aparte). Eso no tiene nada de científico.
No se vos, pero yo después de leer lo de la OMS me quedó bastante mas claro el tema. Te invito a que lo leas.
En cuanto al tipo de modulación, es irrelevante (lo importante es la frecuencia). Creo que tambien lo dice en los articulos que publique.
Por otro lado, no entiendo por que somos taaaaaan ingenuos (lo seríamos mas si creemos cualquier cosa que leemos por ahí).
Denuevo, te invito entrar en los links que publiqué anteriormente. Si no te parecen fiables, estaría bueno que investigaras por tu cuenta.
Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (Abr 28, 2009)

a mi enca me parece bueno que pongas el enlace, destaco esto :

A pesar de eso, en cuestiones ambientales se aplica el principio precautorio que determina que “aunque no haya certeza de un efecto negativo sobre el medio ambiente, la sola existencia del potencial peligro de causar un daño grave o irreversible es justificativo para tomar medidas que impliquen la aplicación de restricciones o prohibiciones a las actividades presumiblemente riesgosas”. Los dos últimos fallos mencionaron ...................... 

pero lo que dice electrodan es cierto.

yo en general y creo no equivocarme "descanso" en todos nuestros hijos que estudian.
a que me refiero ?
que en todos los paises del mundo hay jovenes que estudian carreras universitarias , son hijos tuyos, mios, de todos, y a ellos que estudian carreras superiores dudo que se los pueda engañar o comprar .
por eso es que cuando leo algun tema medio dudoso y sensacionalista siempre espero "la version cientifica" , que no deberia de poder evitarse.

en muchos temas es asi, el lo de la maquina que funciona a agua o energia free , o lo del HLC, o .esto.

esto en particular siempre parece estar en "la nebulosa" , sin estudios contundentes por eso leo y espero.

saludos


----------



## gca (Abr 28, 2009)

Yo personalmente conosco casos de gente que tuvo leusemia y gente que a quedado esteril (en Moron, Buenos Aires) devido al radar que esta en NIVEL DEL SUELO que emite microondas.
Esta claro que con la RF de las radios y los celulares no producira estas cosas ,pero si aparatos como este.

Saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 28, 2009)

ya ha habido estudios al respecto, en uno la NASA (creo que fue la NASA) agarro un craneo humano, lo forro con una plastilina especial y le pego un telefono celular, que estuvo transmitiendo dia y noche por quien sabe cuanto tiempo, solo para encontrar que no habia habido cambios en el modelo (buscaban temperaturas o corrientes inducidas, ya que estas podrian desatar enfermedades).

lo cual me lleva a un pequeño razonamiento, la radiacion EM tiene dos valores de interés, la frecuencia (que determina la energia intrinseca de cada fotón) y la intensidad (que es la energia del haz), Einstein se ganó el premio Nobel por explicar que cuando un fotón interacciona con la materia, necesita tener una frecuencia minima para hacer algo (una analogia, si yo le aviento a alguien una pelota de playa no le voy a hacer mucho daño independientemente de la fuerza con la que la aviente, sin embargo... si en vez de una pelota de playa es una bola de boliche )
lo mismo pasa con las frecuencias, la de 2.54 cm de los hornos de microondas y las antenas de TV satelital es la frecuencia minima necesaria para calentar el agua y la grasa, (tiene que ver con la longitud de los enlaces atómicos en estas moleculas), una frecuencia inferior no va a hacerlo, asi que si su telefono no usa un magnetrón para enviar sus señales, estan seguros, y para desatar cambios quimicos por pura radiacion cuelga mucho (los primeros cambios se ven en el inflarojo, con algunas moleculas que son sensibles al calor).


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2009)

Con el amianto deben haber dicho lo mismo.  metele pepe que no pasa nada. 
Cuantos años estubo hasta que empesaron a sacarlo enfundando las casas entera en una aspiradora?

Tube en mis manos estudios no sabria decirles en paginas( unos 4 kg de A4) sobre la leucemia y las lineas de alta tensión, 50% mas incidencia de leucemia en niños menores a 5 años, en una zona de 300 metros a las lineas de Alta tension. Todo esto sellado ministerio de salud, 

Cuanto tiempo tubimos aca en Cordoba en cada esquina  un transformador con liquido refrigerante "Cancerigeno" hasta que disimuladamente y como quien no quiere la cosa los fueron sacando.

Con respecto a los celulares, cuanto mayor es la frecuencia mayor es el riego que el mateial gentico sufra algun tipo de mutacion.  Pudiendo probocar la aparicion de celulas cancerigenas, claro esta que tambien por estar acostado en tu habitacion puede justo unrayo cosmico generar el mismo efecto. 

En fin seguramente que hay algun tipo de riesgo. pero hay otros mucho mayores de que preocuparce primero.

Saludos


----------



## karl (Abr 29, 2009)

Karapalida, lo de los transformadores fue porque el aceite en si no es nocivo (mi abuelo lo compraba reciclado de transformadores para lubricar las herramientas de su taller de carpinteria), el problema viene cuando se quema, porque produce unas sustancias llamadas dioxinas conocidas como el veneno de Seveso España, donde tronó una planta quimica y baño al pueblo en ello, el asbesto se considero seguro hasta que la gente empezo a vivir lo suficiente para que el efecto acumulado de las agujitas de asbesto en los pulmones fuera notorio, lo mismo pasa con las fuentes de alta tensión, seria interesante ver el mecanismo que desata la leucemia por las torres de alta (¿exposición a oxidos de nitrogeno y ozono creados por las coronadescargas tal vez?)


----------



## electrodan (Abr 29, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Con respecto a los celulares, cuanto mayor es la frecuencia mayor es el riego que el mateial gentico sufra algun tipo de mutacion


La energía de los celulares ni de cerca da para producir mutación del ADN.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Abr 29, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> KARAPALIDA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fundamentame por favor esa negacion.   
Te invito a que me demuestres que el celular no es nocivo. 
Y si vos me invitas a mi a lo contrario, Vos primero. jajaja


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

Quien dijo que no son peligrosos?


----------



## electrodan (Abr 29, 2009)

Y acaso la afirmación que haces vos ya de primera es válida? Fundamentala, y después yo pongo un argumento.
Edit: veo que Eduardo posteó mientras yo escribía... Como llegó eso a ahí?


----------



## Helminto G. (Abr 29, 2009)

bueno, eso si que no me ha ocurrido, y espero no suceda

no soy medico pero creo que no se lo trago, si saben a lo que me refiero

en esos casos las microondas  es lo de menos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 29, 2009)

Eso lo hizo alguno en broma con Photoshop, pero se engancharon algunos sitios de "noticias" y lo presentan como metodo usados por lo presos para ingresar telefonos en las carceles, a veces inventan presos Salvadoreños, otras pakistanies.  Dentro de un mes anda a saber a quien le toca.


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

Hemp dijo:
			
		

> enca dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chapó!


			
				enca dijo:
			
		

> el sabado pasado el municipio de moron (buenos aires) clausuro una antena de telefonia,
> vecinos afectados de la calle vignes al 1500, lugar donde"plantaron" la antena, habian realizado la denuncia,
> la antena estaba montada de forma ilegal.


 Hay muchas, incluso con forma de palmera, arbol frutal, chimenea, farola, poste telefónico, con forma de antena de telefonía ilegal    que las ves y a simple vista te parecen objetos comunes.
El caso de las antenas es complejo tanto a nivel estructural como a nivel social. Hoy en dia la gente quiere tener cobertura en sus móviles pero no quiere las antenas en sus tejados, por lo que las compañías tienen que instalar las antenas mas alejadas y, por lo tanto para cubrir todo el area que tenían pensado tienen que aumentar considerablemente la potencia de emisión. Al estar mas lejos y con menor señal, el celular tiene que emitir con mas fuerza para poder mantener la señal. Pero no solo cuando se habla, porque cuando está en modo espera el teléfono cada x tiempo rastrea las antenas cercanas para garantizar que tienes señal presente. Esta última caracteristica la usa la policía para rastrear los pasos de gente desaparecida ya que en la targeta SIM aparecen guardadas las últimas estaciones encontradas. En resumen: que es mejor, muchas antenas pequeñitas que emitan a una potencia muy baja o, una grandota que frite a todo el que pase por delante?


> Paradojicamente, los usuarios que piden la retirada de las antenas de telefonía movil son los mismos que después se quejan de la falta de cobertura.


Saludos.


----------



## fernandob (May 2, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> mutación del ADN.
> Porque lo escuchaste por ahí?



mucho X-MEN por ahi ?


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Cuando se inventó el ferrocarril, sus creadores estimaron que podría alcanzar una velocidad de 60Km a la hora en buenas condiciones. Rápidamente esta noticia despertó una gran inquietud social y no faltaron “sabios” que pronosticaron grandes desgracias, a saber: esta velocidad es imposible de asumir por el cuerpo humano conservando la salud. Probablemente a las mujeres se les retirará el periodo y hasta los soldados (en aquel tiempo paradigma de hombres viriles) se afeminarán. 

Hoy en día y a pesar de las velocidades muy superiores a 60Km/h, la humanidad conserva su fertilidad  y hasta los pilotos de caza pueden elegir su opción sexual.

Moraleja: nunca falta quién abusando del desconocimiento ajeno, lleve el agua a su molino.


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Mutación, eso eso! después nos pareceremos a los bichejos de Doom III pero con telefono incorporado.








Llevo el telefono encima siempre, desde hace varios años y todavía no noto nada raro  
Saludos!


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 3, 2009)

Que sabes, si no mutaste ya,
y lo que sos ahora hubiera sido mejor sin usar el celular jua jua jua. 
O dios no quiera ya tenes un tumor cerebral y con eso explicas esa ferviente dedicacion a los videojuegos.  jua jua jua

llamese mutacion, a una modificacion en el comportamiento de una celula.  La cual deja de hacer lo que estaba destinada, ya ahora se puede convertir en un tumor, cancer o lo que sea. 

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Mutación, eso eso! después nos pareceremos a los bichejos de Doom III pero con telefono incorporado.


   Lo preocupante es que te afecta los genitales...


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2009)

si, los celulares estan avanzando y generan distintos efectos, lo importante es que no se quiten la alegria de pensar y poder hacer estas csoas (como la que hace el tercero) .

YouTube - chiste celulares

saludos


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> electrodan dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Negocio con telefonía? No, yo no tengo nada que ver con eso.     No, hablando enserio, yo no se nada de eso.
Pero es que la potencia NO da para eso! Es muuuuuuy simple! Vos sabés que SI? DEMOSTRÁMELO.


			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Lo preocupante es que te afecta los genitales...


Si, tenés razón... Uyyyy... mira! Tengo el celular aca arriba del escritorio!   


> Hoy en día y a pesar de las velocidades muy superiores a 60Km/h, la humanidad conserva su fertilidad y hasta los pilotos de caza pueden elegir su opción sexual.


  Y los astronautas? LLegan a andar a velocidades mucho mayores que cualquier avión.
Esa frase de los trenes ya la había escuchado como comparación al tema este de los celulares.


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Hola

Es cierto los astronautas seguramente son los seres humanos que han viajado a más velocidad! Y seguro que tambien puden elegir su opción sexual ya que esta no viene definida por la velocidad.


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2009)

todos andamos rapidito, si recuerdan qu eel tema ese es "relativo" todos andamos sobre nuestro mundo viajndo por el universo a velocidades altas.por eso es qu e ami se me ha volado el pelo


----------



## unleased! (May 3, 2009)

Creo que lo que hace daño es la aceleración y la deceleración brusca ya que, vayas en coche o en avión una vez llegada a una velocidad constante es como si estuviesemos en terreno firme, no notas a que velocidad vas.





			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Eduardo dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Creo que eduardo se refiere a la foto que puse del monstruo que parece no tener "paquete"   


			
				KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Que sabes, si no mutaste ya,
> y lo que sos ahora hubiera sido mejor sin usar el celular jua jua jua.
> O dios no quiera ya tenes un tumor cerebral y con eso explicas esa ferviente dedicacion a los videojuegos.  jua jua jua...


El tumor en el cerebro, lo dudo. El movil lo llevo siempre en el bolsillo y las llamadas son siempre cortas. En tal caso en la pierna derecha pero de momento no cojeo ni noto nada raro. A mi no me gustan mucho los juegos de roll, solo los de armas pero este me lo recomendó un amigo y tenía una argumentación y ambiente que me enganchó. Es un juego muy laaaarrgooo...Tardé un mes en pasarlo en el modo veterano (soy de esos que no les van los niveles fáciles) pero muy bueno.
Saludos.


----------



## Manonline (May 3, 2009)

No se por que tanto hablar de las pelotas, si cuando hablas por telefono, el celular te lo pones en la oreja. En vez de andar hablando de virilidad, tendrian que estar hablando de discapacidades motrices, sorderas, cegueras y cualquier cosa que controle el cerebro (TODO)...

Un microondas hogareño calienta alimentos haciendo vibrar las moleculas de agua, pero para poder hacerlo este consume 800W! Segun lo poco que lei, la frecuencia de los celulares GSM es cercana (para ser pesimista) a la frecuencia de resonancia del agua. Pero a 800W, un celular duraria 13 segundos prendido, pero eso dice la ideal teoria. La realidad es que las pistas del celular no soportan 216 Amperes. Un celular que esta llamando (casi el unico momento en el que irradia las ondas de radio) dura entre 4 y 6hs prendido (entre 500 y 700mW), menos de 100 veces la potencia del microondas hogareño. Y todas estas cuentas son despreciando todas las perdidas en el circuiterio propio del celular.

Y no me vengan con que la cantidad de energia suministrada bla bla bla! Porque con 500mW no me calientan los huevos en toda una vida como una ducha mañanera.

Salu2!


----------



## Garrulen (May 3, 2009)

Yo creo que la cuestión no es la potencia, que como decía Manonline, es muy baja. El problema radica en la longitud de onda de la radiación electromagnética. Por encima de cierta frecuencia que esta sobre los rayos ultravioletas, estas radiaciones son ionizantes. Esto quiere decir que pueden alterar los enlaces químicos de las moléculas y formar otras nuevas. Podéis imaginaros lo que esto puede hacer al ADN, en el mejor de los casos destruirlo, pero existe la posibilidad de que se altere produciendo cáncer. Así irradiando una zona de la piel con una lámpara de ultravioletas lejanos, aunque la potencia sea pequeña es posible provocar un cáncer de piel. 
Volviendo al tema de los móviles, su frecuencia es la de una onda de radio muy inferior a la de la luz visible y por tanto muy lejana a los ultravioletas. Al menos en teoría solo te puede matar por calentamiento (con la potencia adecuada)  y tostar tu ADN pero no puede alterar su secuencia.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

enca dijo:
			
		

> dicen por ahi que el "problema" de los telefonos celulares que generalmente se llevan en la cintura ocacionarian esterilidad debido a que por minuto el celular emite una o varias señales (aunque el celular este apagado) cercana al microonda,
> 
> "seria" como poner los huevos en el microondas,
> 
> ...



.

el mensaje esta en potencial; "seria",
y el final del comienzo (el final del comienzo    ) del tema; "dicen, la gente es mala y comenta",
sobre el celular no afirmo ni niego,

se habla de potencia que transmite el celular PERO NO HAY COMENTARIOS CON RELACION A LA POTENCIA DE LA ANTENA TRANSMISORA DE LA EMPRESA !,
no creo que transmita con tan solo 10 watt con lo que desde ya creo que esa potencia en frecuencia de microonda es perjudicial para la salud.

.


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

Hice un chiste (francamente malo) por la imagen del mutante castrado y ya van dos que lo agarran para otro lado.  Encima interpretando como que yo tambien estoy con la fiebre anti-celular.

Es un tema donde los analistas, los periodistas, los ecologistas y hasta los evangelistas juntan información inconexa pero negativa, hacen una bolsa bien grande y la etiquetan "Caca"
Asi, aquel al que le inspire una "leve" confianza el "armador de la bolsa" aceptara que eso es caca, y el que desconfie de la etiqueta no sienta mucho interes en revisar una bolsa que es un quilombo infernal.


De mi conocimiento, hasta hace poco no habia un solo estudio que demostrara alteraciones geneticas con "Radiaciones no-ionizantes"  (la gama de frecuencias de los celulares cae dentro de esta categoria)

Eso no tiene nada de raro, cuando incide una onda, el efecto esta relacionado con su longitud de onda. No se pueden tener "efectos milimetricos" con ondas "metricas"

Si se tienen en cuenta las dimensiones de los nucleos de las celulas son del orden de *microMetros* y la longitud de onda del celular es *15 cm* (@ 1.9 GHz), vemos que estamos bastante lejos.
Para preocuparnos "con razon" por alteraciones geneticas necesitariamos radiaciones "micrometricas", y eso seria recien a partir de los ~10 TeraHertz  (1THz = 1000 GHz)


Que efecto en el cuerpo humano puede esperarse de ondas "centimetricas" --> Calentamiento. Estamos lejos lejos de las dimensiones de los nucleos celulares.  *Eso no significa que ese calentamiento no pueda ser nocivo *(basta meter la cabeza en el microondas), *pero los problemas son otros, no son alteraciones del ADN*.


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> Que efecto en el cuerpo humano puede esperarse de ondas "centimetricas" --> ............................................................]pero los problemas son otros, no son alteraciones del ADN[/b].



efectos ?..........., me imagino por lo leido (no lo tuyo eduardo) que :
dualidad  fobia a los celulares pero igual los uso  ?
ganas de hablar al dope ?


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 3, 2009)

el mayor afectado por el calentamiento es el ojo. ahora estoy buscando y no encuentro , unas serie de termografias que mostraban los calentamientos de las humanidades del usuario , (no solo de los celulares). 

Ademas tambien se esta estudiando el efecto en la transmisión de información neuronal, antes la influencia de estos campos, pero caemos en lo mismo. Si no sos un especialista en el temas, todo cae en lo que lees por ahi, o alguien publica.evidentemente con  en graves errores, como este  articulo del diario Clarin, diganme como transmitiran estos celulares sin radiacion electromagnetica.?

"Nokia, Motorola y Ericsson ya desarrollaron y patentaron sus respectivas nuevas series de teléfonos celulares, cuyo principal objetivo es alejar para siempre el fantasma del cáncer, que ronda a la generación actual. Los componentes de los nuevos aparatos no podrán ser cuestionados, simplemente, porque no emiten radiaciones electromagnéticas."

http://www.clarin.com/diario/2001/06/18/s-279677.htm

Saludos


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2009)

.

la nota es del año 2001 y dice; "(los futuros celulares)...no emiten radiaciones electromagneticas",
como es esto ?, por telepatia?,

me suena (por ser de una nota de casi una decada) que la dedicaron a distraer con el fin de atenuar las criticas de aquel momento haciendonos creer que tenian una tecnologia con la cual la instalacion de las antenas ivan a ser temporal !

.


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Si no sos un especialista en el temas, todo cae en lo que lees por ahi


No, no y no. Creo que somos lo suficientemente inteligentes para darnos cuenta cuando nos están cagando con "información" (mejor dicho desinformación) sin sentido.
¿Como podemos tragarnos datos que NO entendemos?
Si a mi me dicen que un microondas altera el material genético, me voy a preguntar por que. No me voy a quedar con eso, para aceptarlo necesitaría una explicación.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 3, 2009)

y si te ponen a Ronald Herberman, del Instituto del Cáncer de la universidad de Pittsburgh   


Admiten riesgo de cáncer con celulares en EE. UU.  

http://www.connuestroperu.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=2532&Itemid=54

Quedas culo para arriba,     

Claro, que se yo quien es el chango este y si es cierto lo que publican .  ops: 


Todo es cuestion de "Fe". Podes ser tan inteligente para dudar que hace mal. Pero de ahi a confiar que no hace mal ahi un trecho largo. Si realmente no tenes los conocimientos sobre cancer/electromagnetismo necesario, tenes que preguntar, no podes deducir!. 

Y si cuando salis a preguntar hay un parde locos que te dicen que los Celulares son "CACA" y otro parde te dicen "Todo bien loco con los moviles dale para adelante man". 

Yo prefiero tomar mis precausiones, evidentemente no voi a dejar de usarlos, pero me los alejo del orgullo familiar. y trato de no estar 30 min hablando ( se me calienta la oreja y no es joda). 


En fin "Aguante el Zapatofono" mas de calentarte los callos no pasa:

Saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 3, 2009)

karapalida, esa no es una mala idea... la verdad que no se cual sera la frecuencia de trabajo del bluetooth o algun otro dispositivo parecido a este o cuan dañino sean estos, pero de tener el celular lejos de partes vitales del cuerpo y usar este otro dispositivo en la oreja, ya todos se dejarian de romper un poco


----------



## Eduardo (May 3, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> Yo prefiero tomar mis precausiones, evidentemente no voi a dejar de usarlos, pero me los alejo del orgullo familiar. y trato de no estar 30 min hablando ( se me calienta la oreja y no es joda).


A mi tambien se me calienta la oreja en una conversacion larga.  Si hay algun peligro en los celulares lo veo por ese lado, porque te estan "calentando"  por perdidas dielectricas zonas del cuerpo, y es seguro que pasados ciertos niveles empieza a afectar (hablo de bajos niveles, con altos te cocinaria), pero no debido a alteraciones del ADN sino porque cada parte de tu cuerpo esta hecha para trabajar a una determinada temperatura, se la cambias y dudo que todo funcione igual. 

Curiosamente, los estudios de los posibles efectos cancerigenos de las radiaciones no ionizantes son recientes. 
Pareceria que con otras emisiones de mayor intensidad no pasa nada, es la telefonia la problematica.
- No tenia importancia en los empleados de plantas transmisoras de radio y TV.
- Tampoco aquellos que fueron radioficionados toda su vida.
- Tampoco la gente que soldo plasticos por alta frecuencia toda su vida (son kWatts)
- Tampoco los que hicieron templado por induccion toda su vida (idem kWatts)

Se pueden seguir enumerando profesiones... Si hubiera riesgo de cancer, se podrian hacer estadisticas de cancer en esos sectores y ver si los porcentajes son mayores que en el resto de la sociedad.   
Si los hay, no se sabe... porque parece que como los estudiosos no tienen la mas p.ta idea de electromagnetismo se limitan a la telefonia donde tienen pocos años de registro y un montos de elementos extra que tambien pueden producir cancer (lo que comemos por ejemplo) .


----------



## fernandob (May 3, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> el mayor afectado por el calentamiento es el ojo. ahora estoy buscando y no encuentro , unas serie de termografias que mostraban los calentamientos de las humanidades del usuario , (no solo de los celulares).
> 
> 
> Saludos



sabes que si, estuve buscando y parece que si, aqui hay casos de gente afectada, parece que usaron mucho el celular y ahora cada vez que los llaman les pasa esto::


YouTube - video ojos saltones publicidad comerciales marketing atl btl


----------



## electrodan (May 3, 2009)

Yo no soy de hablar por celular, pero no creo que el calentamiento de la oreja sea debido a las ondas de radio.
Y en cuanto al "Ronald Herberman", no tengo ni idea de quién es, y veo que es la típica noticia alarmista de los periódicos (o diarios o como los quieran llamar).


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (May 3, 2009)

electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Yo no soy de hablar por celular, pero no creo que el calentamiento de la oreja sea debido a las ondas de radio.



Pues antes era hablador por el celular por aquello de que había un plan que solo pagabas la mitad de una dolar estadounidense al mes, y te daban toda la noche después de las 12:00pm 

Y aunque no lo crea en algunas oportunidades hasta tenia 2 horas hablando! 

Bueno de que se pone caliente la oreja, pues hasta con los auriculares puestos se me ponen calientes!


----------



## unleased! (May 4, 2009)

Manonline dijo:
			
		

> No se por que tanto hablar de las pelotas, si cuando hablas por telefono, el celular te lo pones en la oreja. En vez de andar hablando de virilidad, tendrian que estar hablando de discapacidades motrices, sorderas, cegueras y cualquier cosa que controle el cerebro (TODO)...


Manoline, un celular no emite solamente cuando llamas, también lo hace en modo espera, pero a menor potencia.


			
				electrodan dijo:
			
		

> Yo no soy de hablar por celular, pero no creo que el calentamiento de la oreja sea debido a las ondas de radio.


 O al acercar demasiado el celular, que este también se calienta. Cuando no hay mucha cobertura el tanque de resonancia de la antena trabaja al 100% y este produce bastante calor.
Saludos.


----------



## KARAPALIDA (May 4, 2009)

mmm, ese me parece que es el que aparece en la radiografia . jua jua jua 

Si convengamos que con que solo seas fumador poco te tendria que importar alguna otra amenaza. 


Saludos


----------



## Manonline (May 4, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Manoline, un celular no emite solamente cuando llamas, también lo hace en modo espera, pero a menor potencia.



Ajám... un poco mas abajo del comentario que citaste aclaro esto. Pero en comparacion, el modo "llamada" emite mucho mas que el modo "standby". Un celular en modo standby dura prendido al rededor de una semana (168 horas), y en modo llamada dura solo 4-6hs.

Despues por el resto del tema no puedo opinar mucho porque no se. Lo que si puedo decir es que la oreja es una cachonda y se calienta por cualquier cosa. Antes cuando hablaba 2hs por telefono (fijo) se me calentaba. El otro dia me dormi en el tren 20 minutos apoyado y se calento la oreja. Y asi.. ajaja 

salu2!


----------



## electrodan (May 4, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> Cuando no hay mucha cobertura el tanque de resonancia de la antena trabaja al 100%


Si te referís al oscilador, este no tiene circuito resonante, tiene cristal. Además, lo que podría llegar a calentar sería el amplificador de salida, no el oscilador.
Si el oscilador calentara así, sería tremendo despelote de frecuencias.


----------



## fernandob (May 4, 2009)

miren, para el que lo quiera hacer:
y se dejan de dar vueltas al pedo con esto:

se compran un celular OEM, de esos que vienen modulos para electronica, no tienen diusplay ni teclado, son un modulo celular.

lo programan para que este emitiendo las 24 hs alguna señal inutil , para no gastar en la compañia de telefonos.

entran en un foro de ciencias y preguntan que tipo de animal se puede usar para dichas pruebas por tener adn o lo que quieran similar (si bien cada especie es distinta todos somos seres vivos hechos de la misma sopa de carbono creo ) .
un par de ratas o hamsters, algunos otros bichos de poca vida y buena reproduccion, y listo.

siguen con su vida.

creen que nadie lo ha hecho ?

te forras de guita !
si comprobas que estas ondas afectan la la vida te forras.
o le vendes tus notas a las compañias o las demandas (atras tuyo habra una cola de millones) .

24 hs emitiendo constantemente 4 aparatos al lado de las jaulas .

listo, me diran que en todo el mundo nadie hizo nada de eso ?

igual , como pusieron mas atras , con solo fumar ya te estas cagando.
y cdada auto que te tira el escape a la cara, cada politico que te da una ulcera, ...........ah.........
pero lo de los celulares es facil.

es mas, aqui en argentina quien no tiene algun cdma (no se si es similar las ondas que los gsm ) al pedo, si alguno sabe como generar una forma sencilla para que emita señal al cuete que avise , asi lo probamos.

lo dejas en modo transmitir continuo bajo la silla de tu jefe y listo , cada 3 dias lo recargas.
si dentro de 6 meses sigue vivo  con 8 hs de transmislion continua bajo su trasero, es que no hace nada.


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2009)

Hola: 

No sé lo de los umbrales peligrosos para la absorción de RF, pero sí se me ocurre una 
solución simple para los que temen por la salud cromosómica de su esperma, y los 
efectos de absorción de largo plazo. 
El espesor skin de los metales, aún de una capa de pocos micrones es suficiente 
para blindar cualquier emisión en el rango de microondas, proveniente del aparato. 
Ver en Wikipedia Espesor Skin

1.- Si llevan el celular en el bolsillo basta con envolverlo en una bolsita de nylon 
metalizado, de las que traen los discos rígidos, o las placas de PC.  

2.- Para bloquear la emisión de las antenas se debería pensar en alguna forma de 
metalización en la ropa, en los vidrios de las casas, o en la pintura de las paredes. 

Lo importante es que con una película delgadísima bastaría. 
No es como los rayos X que se requieren gruesos espesores de plomo. 
Esto vale para potencias moderadas, claro. Estando el foco de la antena de una 
estación transmisora de potencia no te salva nada.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (May 7, 2009)

Metelo en una bolsa metalizada y hace o recibi una llamada. Si es imposible hablar entonces es efectivo.


----------



## fernandob (May 7, 2009)

pero entonces tendrias el telefono de adorno.......
por que lo tenes en el bolsillo pero sin señal.

no se si me equivoco en alguna tontera.

seria util creo yo si solo metalizas la parte del bolsillo que da a tu piel , pero cuando esta en el bolsillo solo esta en estand by.y al recibir el codigo de una llamada solo suena (ring...y eso no afecta a nada).

lo que afecta es cuando el telefono emite fuerte y duro y eso se da cuando estas hablando o cuando llamas  ..........si es como yo pienso entonces lo indicado seria hablar con el manos libres y el aparato a unos centimetros de distancia de el rostro de uno ...............aunque ahi si me parezco a esas minas locas que hablan por la calle a los gritos..........bueno ......tambien hay hombres........pero es por que del otro lado hay una mujer que lo hace gritar


----------



## asherar (May 7, 2009)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> pero entonces tendrias el telefono de adorno.......
> por que lo tenes en el bolsillo pero sin señal. ...


Me imaginé que alguien iba a objetar eso, pero también contaba con que *vamos todos por la positiva*. 
Depurando la idea: 
1.- la prueba se puede hacer con una bolsita cerrada, (ojo que no se anula la señal, sólo *atenúa* la amplitud)
2.- el uso práctico sería metalizar la tela del bolsillo que da del lado del cuerpo *solamente* y usar el 
manos libres. De paso cubre esa llamada de control que, según dicen, se hace sola cada tanto. 

Entre esto, y la fábrica de barbijos, nos hacemos ricos !

Ed. 
Más cerca de lo actual sería distribuir la potencia entre mayor cantidad de antenas, una por manzana, 
por ejemplo. Mayor cobertura, menor potencia pico en la antena. 
Pero eso, al final va a ser una batalla entre el miedo de mucha gente y el dinero de las telefonicas.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> ...
> 
> Si convengamos que con que solo seas fumador poco te tendria que importar alguna otra amenaza.
> 
> ...



amen.


----------



## unleased! (May 8, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ...se me ocurre una
> solución simple para los que temen por la salud cromosómica de su esperma, y los
> efectos de absorción de largo plazo.
> El espesor skin de los metales, aún de una capa de pocos micrones es suficiente
> ...


 Que tal unos calzoncillos de metal?    
Saludos!
d(-_-)b


----------



## asherar (May 8, 2009)

unleased! dijo:
			
		

> ...Que tal unos calzoncillos de metal?
> Saludos!
> d(-_-)b



Vos decís el famoso "calzoncillo de chapa" ? Pero ése es para otra cosa   

Ya existe la ropa pre-tratada con iones para que rechace la suciedad. 
Faltaría hacer que además no deje pasar las microondas.


```
_uuu_
                  /  v  \ 
                 C  @ @  D
---------ooo-------------------ooo--------
```


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2009)

Para no hablar tan en el aire, veamos algunos números:

En el mensaje https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/195563/ he citado un artículo 
donde se calcula la potencia radiada por un par de bobinas dibujadas en espiral sobre un PCB. 
No sé si aplica exactamente a los celulares, pero algo es algo. 

En la página 9 del artículo original, la fórmula 3 da la potencia (media temporal) radiada 
en función de las dimensiones de la bobina, de la corriente y de la frecuencia. 

Según dice allí, para una bobina dibujada sobre el PCB, con radio externo de 5 mm, y circulando 1 Amp, 
la potencia radiada para 8 MHz es de:

Potencia (f=8 MHz) ~ 0.05 nano Watt

La potencia crece con f^4, por lo que para 1 GHz, dejando todo lo demás igual, se tiene: 

Potencia (f=1 GHz) ~ 10 mW 

Conste que ese valor es la potencia total, que se reparte en todas direcciones, y cuya concentración 
disminuye a medida que uno se aleja de la fuente. 
La cosa es saber si algo de esa magnitud recibido en forma periódica puede llegar a dañar los tejidos. 
Tal vez, de ese tema, la gente del foro de "circuitos de electromedicina" tengan algo más concreto para decir. 

Saludos


----------



## asherar (May 12, 2009)

La cuenta de más arriba sirve  para estimar efectos parásitos de cualquier circuito electrónico, en un caso 
en que se pueden hacer algunos números. Nada dice de la emisión normal por la antena.
Sería útil saber algo de la potencia que sí emite. 
La única estimación hasta ahora es:



			
				Eduardo dijo:
			
		

> ... cuando incide una onda, el efecto esta relacionado con su longitud de onda. No se pueden tener "efectos milimetricos" con ondas "metricas"
> 
> Si se tienen en cuenta las dimensiones de los nucleos de las celulas son del orden de *microMetros* y la longitud de onda del celular es *15 cm* (@ 1.9 GHz), vemos que estamos bastante lejos.
> Para preocuparnos "con razon" por alteraciones geneticas necesitariamos radiaciones "micrometricas", y eso seria recien a partir de los ~10 TeraHertz  (1THz = 1000 GHz)
> ...



Coincido que para ciertos efectos este análisis es apropiado, pero yo me pregunto qué pasa con las 
débiles corrientes eléctricas que circulan por las uniones ente neuronas, por ejemplo. 
Eduardo lo analiza comparando longitudes, pero, y si lo que ocurre es por sintonía en el tiempo. 
Para estas corrientes, una frecuencia de 1.9 GHz es como una importante sacudida al azar, y la longitud de onda 
de 15 cm indica que ese mismo efecto va a abarcar casi el diámetro de una cabeza promedio. 
Si una microscópica molécula de "falopa" en este mismo punto, altera el funcionamiento neuronal bloqueando las 
uniones dendríticas, me pregunto ¿ qué le puede hacer al funcionamiento del cerebro este batido de RF ? 
Me cuesta creer que nada, y mucho menos algo bueno. 

Saludos

PD: Aguante la tecnología


----------



## electrodan (May 12, 2009)

Muy interesante tu comentario Alejandro, me parece que en eso es que hay que enfocarse.


----------



## asherar (Jul 2, 2009)

Qué pasa en tu cabeza cuando hablás por celular  ?
Lo sabremos algún día ? 

Acá por lo menos lo simulan 

http://www.cst.com/Content/Applicat...e+Simulations+with+Human+Head+and+Hand+Models


----------



## asherar (Ago 1, 2009)

Detalles del mensaje anterior: 

La figura 6 muestra en escala de colores la Tasa de Absorción Específica (SAR : Specific Absortion Rate) promediada sobre 1 gramo de tejido expuesto a 1.8 GHz. 
Tal vez eso explica por qué a algunos se les calienta la oreja. 
(Ver otros enlaces al final de este mensaje)

_"The resulting field distribution at 1.8 GHz is shown in Figure 4. It can clearly be seen how the wavelength inside the head is shortened compared to vacuum due to the high dielectric values. The radiated field is basically guided around the head."_
La distribucion de campo resultante a 1.8 GHz se muestra en la figura 4. Claramente puede verse cómo la longitud de 
onda dentro de la cabeza se acorta con respecto al valor en vacío (aire) debido a la mayor constante dieléctrica. 
El campo radiado es básicamente guiado alrededor de la cabeza.






_Figure 4: E-field distribution at the GSM band at at 1.8 GHz._
Distribución de campo eléctrico en la banda GSM a 1.8 GHz.

_"The farfield plot (Figure 5) shows clearly that the main radiation direction is located between the hand and the head."_
La gráfica del campo lejano muestra claramente que la dirección de radiación principal está ubicada entre la mano y la cabeza.





_Figure 5: Farfield pattern at 1.8 GHz._
Patrón de campo lejano a 1.8 GHz.

_"A requirement for the certification is to be compliant to the SAR standard IEEE C95.3. Currently the SAR value needs to be measured, but already in the design stage it is very useful to check this value through simulation. In the near future pure simulation may be sufficient for certification. Figure 6 displays the distribution of the SAR value averaged over 1g tissue mass."_
Un requisito para la certificación es cumplir con la norma SAR C95.3 de IEEE. Actualmente el valor SAR necesita ser medido, pero ya en la etapa de diseño es muy util  controlar este valor mediante simulación. En el futuro cercano la simulación puede ser suficiente para la certificación. La figura 6 muestra la distribución de SAR promediada sobre 1 gramo de masa de tejido.





_Figure 6: SAR distribution averaged over 1g following the IEEE C95.3 standard._
Distribución SAR promediada sobre 1 gr, siguiendo la norma C95.3 de IEEE

Para leer el resto del artículo, ver la fuente.

Otros enlaces relacionados:
1.- Simulación del efecto de la radiación sobre los tejidos
2.- Experimento de radiación en un circuito impreso.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2009)

me voy a comprar el auricular.........

por que me parece que en mi cabeza huequita hace efecto resonante y ultimamente ando con dolor de cabeza.

lo que si hago es *mientras llama tenerlo lejos de la cabeza*, por que en la pantalla me indica cuando atienden del otro lado .
y al llamar *supongo que emite mas fuerte *, por que cuando estas frente a una PC satura los parlantes.


----------



## alexus (Ago 1, 2009)

hace el clasico tat taratat taratat taratat tara taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.

no se si les paso, suelo tener el cel en el bolsillo de la camisa de trabajo, del lado izquierdo, y cuando el cel recibe algo, me dan unas puntadas en el pecho sobre el corazon...

tiene algo que ver esto?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 1, 2009)

loco ! no tengo idea, pero mientras confirmo seguro la respuesta lo cambio de lugar............no te parece logico ?


----------



## electrodan (Ago 1, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hace el clasico tat taratat taratat taratat tara taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> no se si les paso, suelo tener el cel en el bolsillo de la camisa de trabajo, del lado izquierdo, y cuando el cel recibe algo, me dan unas puntadas en el pecho sobre el corazon...
> 
> tiene algo que ver esto?


Si tenés marcapasos es probable que sea eso, y en ese caso ************. Si no, probablemente sea el efecto nocebo.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2009)

alexus dijo:
			
		

> hace el clasico tat taratat taratat taratat tara taaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.
> 
> no se si les paso, suelo tener el cel en el bolsillo de la camisa de trabajo, del lado izquierdo, y cuando el cel recibe algo, me dan unas puntadas en el pecho sobre el corazon...
> 
> tiene algo que ver esto?



Es que tienes el celu en Modo Vibrador...


Saludos.


----------



## alexus (Ago 2, 2009)

si ahora ya no lo uso en ese bolsillo ni en ningun otro, porque lo dejo en casa.

no tengo marcapasos, lo que si tengo es carnet de salud jeje, 

por edad no creo que tenga que ver, tengo 19...

y que este en modo vibrador tiene algo que ver?

yo lo usaba, vibrar y despues timbrar.


----------



## rash (Ago 2, 2009)

ufff éste tema me da mala espina, la verdad vivimos inmersos en un bombardeo de campos electromagnéticos, y en mi opinión, todo ésto no es natural así que de alguna forma debe de influirnos negativamente en nuestro organismo. 

Yo estube dos años trabajando en una empresa, llevaba dos móviles y erá horrible, no paraban de sonar, colgaba uno y sonaba el otro y cuando llegaba a última hora a mi casa tenía unos dolores de cabeza terribles (seguro que también por el estres) pero algunas veces notaba que cuando me acercaba el movil al oido se agudizaba el dolor de cabeza....

...total el trabajo lo dejé y ahora utilizo muchísimo menos el movil y vivo más relajado

pero ésto es algo que no es natural y yo pienso que si es perfudicial para la salud.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 2, 2009)

La radiación a la que estamos expuestos naturalmente, es mucho mas intensa que la que recibimos de los celulares y estaciones de telefonía móvil. Eso de que te dolía mas la cabeza al acercar el celular, es simplemente el Efecto Nocebo. Es decir, que si pensás que te duele la cabeza por tener cerca el celular, efectivamente, te va a doler cuando lo tengas cerca.


----------



## El nombre (Ago 2, 2009)

Ese dolor, voy de oidas, es debido al efecto microndas que provoca calentando de dentro hacia afuera. Esto hace que, por ejemplo, exploten ciertos productos si no los perforas.
La solucion para evitar el dolor de cabeza es hacerse un taladro en la misma. Empezar con una perforacion pequeña y comprobar la candidad de gas que sale. si no es suficiente hay que agrandar el taladro realizado o hacer otro en el extremo contrario.
Los que NO sufren dolores de cabeza es por haberse acostumbrado al dolor de la salida de los cuernos.
Saludos
PD antes de perforar hay que ver al medico de cabecera para que haga una exploracion no sea caso que el dolor sea por la salida de los cuernos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 2, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Ese dolor, voy de oidas, es debido al efecto microndas que provoca calentando de dentro hacia afuera. Esto hace que, por ejemplo, exploten ciertos productos si no los perforas.
> La solucion para evitar el dolor de cabeza es hacerse un taladro en la misma. Empezar con una perforacion pequeña y comprobar la candidad de gas que sale. si no es suficiente hay que agrandar el taladro realizado o hacer otro en el extremo contrario.
> Los que NO sufren dolores de cabeza es por haberse acostumbrado al dolor de la salida de los cuernos.
> Saludos
> PD antes de perforar hay que ver al medico de cabecera para que haga una exploracion no sea caso que el dolor sea por la salida de los cuernos.



Sugieres una Trepanación?.

Yo no me apunto  .

Yo tengo 2 1/2 años con el mismo cel, No he experimentado algún dolor de cabeza despues de haber recibido una llamada, lo uso mas para oir musica y redactar mensajes. Además, si quieren esperimentar las radiaciones, metan la cabeza en el horno de microondas y luego nos cuentan como les fue.
(La primera opción era irse al espacio exterior sin ninguna proteccion, pero ahí hace frio).

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 2, 2009)

El nombre dijo:
			
		

> Ese dolor, voy de oidas, es debido al efecto microndas que provoca calentando de dentro hacia afuera. Esto hace que, por ejemplo, exploten ciertos productos si no los perforas.
> La solucion para evitar el dolor de cabeza es hacerse un taladro en la misma. Empezar con una perforacion pequeña y comprobar la candidad de gas que sale. si no es suficiente hay que agrandar el taladro realizado o hacer otro en el extremo contrario.
> Los que NO sufren dolores de cabeza es por haberse acostumbrado al dolor de la salida de los cuernos.
> Saludos
> PD antes de perforar hay que ver al medico de cabecera para que haga una exploracion no sea caso que el dolor sea por la salida de los cuernos.


NO! Las microondas calientan en donde se inducen. Si un material tiene mas líquido por adentro, capta mas energía, y por lo tanto se calienta mas. Puede que lo hayas dicho irónicamente, pero eso puede confundir a algunos.


----------



## fernandob (Ago 2, 2009)

puede que .?

calculo que si........


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

Las microondas producen agitacion termica en las moleculas de agua (Elevan la temperatura de esta).

Nosotros somos 70% agua.

Literalmente nuestros tejidos inundados de agua se calientan, sea donde sea.

Pero comparemos la energia de un celular contra un Horno de microondas. Nomas pienso que no. Haria falta unos cientos de celulares mas para poder ver estragos inmediatos.

SAludos.


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2009)

Tu crees que esos cambios de temperatura, son lo suficiente intensos como para causar efectos perjudiciales en nuestro organismo?


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 3, 2009)

No lo son en absoluto, aunque a nivel molecular puede causar desajustes. Nosotros somos seres con una seria organizacion molecular. Así que lo unico que me preocuparía es el uso muy continuo de celular.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2009)

yo tengo que usar celulr, no me queda otra.
si pudiese elegir , viviria en una casa cerca de la playa y no tendria ni telefono.

pero tengo que trabajar y vivo aca.

las diferencias de temperatura ? o loque es perjudicial para la salud?
ni idea.

lo que antes hacia bien hoy dicen que no (y viceversa) .
la gente "se muere" si tenes un dia + noche de verano de 40 grados centigrados.

el daño de los celulares si lo hay lo sabremso algun dia.

PERO OJO ! somos electronicos, y sabemso experimentar y probar, asi que no tenemos por que discutir como viejas compadronas cuando en algunas cosas podriamos verificar si realmente quisieramos:

quieren saber efectos termicos o sea de la temperatura ?
prueben, como siempre digo.
somso agua ?
ok, coincido .

toman un vaso o una esponja mojada, le introducen un par de sensores de temperatura, hoy dia comunes , muy comunes.
le pegan el celular y llaman.

miden y despejan dudas.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2009)

Se me haría interesante experimentar de que intensidad son las corrientes que se inducen en el cerebro al realizar una llamada. Ideas?


----------



## fernandob (Ago 3, 2009)

corrientes no se , tendrias que conocer ya en detalle las partes que componen al cerebro para simularlo.

te vas a lo complejo.

hablaron de calor , de como las microondas o lo que sea que emitan calientan al agua que tenemos dentro y como ya dije es facil eso medirlo.

ahora si quieresw ver si se induce que tension digamso , o corriente .
pones una R . de algun valor (varias) pegadito al celular y ves si se induce tension .

no hay que olvidar que el celu emite a una frecuencia determinada.

pues bien , no calenchu ........para eso probamso con un C. en // .

por otro lado , croe yo que no somos seres que nos destruimos frente a unos voltios, jamas escuche que la gente se muera al tocar una pila de 9v, o que por recibir 2 voltios en la oreja caigas muerto o desmayado .

quiero decir que si el instrumento acusa unos milivoltios o cientos de ellso no es para pensar que moriremos o seremso afectados.
somos seres (por lo que se yo) que basicamente la electricidad a niveles bajos no es algo que el cuerpo deesconozca.

pero bueno, eso ya es sacar conclusiones, midan primero , prueben si quieren.

incluso en vez de una R hacer una pequeña bobina, pequeña, de unas vueltas, la idea es imular algo dentro del cuerpo, no creo que dentro de el cuerpo humano haya algo equivalente a 100 espiras.

saludos


----------



## electrodan (Ago 3, 2009)

En realidad son interesantes los estudios de la OMS. Recomiendo vicharlos. Lo que me gustaría saber, es a que tensión es que se dispara la sinapsis entre neuronas, así mas o menos podríamos estimar si la tensión que induce el celular podría interferir.
Las que SI estoy seguro que interfieren, son las radiaciones de frecuencia extremadamente bajas, como las emitidas por las líneas eléctricas. Por que digo esto? Porque cientos o miles de MHZ, puede que no duren lo suficiente como para interferir con algo, pero a 50 hz, si llegaran a alcanzar niveles suficientes de tensión, si podría traer efectos perjudiciales.


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 4, 2009)

Por que será que eso de no estar cerca de los calentadores y sabanas termicas me suena conocido.

saludos.


----------



## asherar (Oct 19, 2009)

Lamento las malas nuevas: 

August 25, 2009

http://www.wirelessdesignonline.com/article.mvc/Cellphones-Cause-Brain-Tumors-Says-New-0001








> Lloyd Morgan, lead author and member of the Bioelectromagnetics Society        says, _*"Exposure to cellphone radiation is the largest human health        experiment ever undertaken, without informed consent, and has some 4        billion participants enrolled.*_* Science has shown increased        risk of brain tumors from use of cellphones, as well as increased risk        of eye cancer, salivary gland tumors, testicular cancer, non-Hodgkin's        lymphoma and leukemia. The public must be informed."*
> International scientists endorsing *"Cellphones and Brain Tumors: 15        Reasons for Concern"* includeRonald B. Herberman, MD,        Director Emeritus, University of Pittsburgh Cancer Institute; David        Carpenter, MD, Director, Institute for Health and the Environment,        University at Albany; Martin Blank, PhD, Associate Professor of        Physiology and Cellular Biophysics, Columbia University; Professor Yury        Grigoriev, Chairman of Russian National Committee on Non-Ionizing        Radiation Protection, and many others.


Está en inglés, pero se entiende.


Lloyd Morgan, autor líder y miembro de la Sociedad Bioelectromagnética dice, _*"La exposición a la radiación de *_*teléfonos *_*celulares es el experimento sobre la salud humana más grande jamás llevado a cabo, sin consentimiento informaciónrmado, y tiene enrolados a unos 4 billiones de participantes.*_* La ciencia ha mostrado el creciente riesgo de tumores de cerebro por el uso de teléfonos celulares, así como el incremento del riesgo de cáncer de ojo, **tumores **de las glándulas salivares, cáncer **testicular**, linformaciónma y leucemia de **non-Hodgkin**. El público debe estar informaciónrmado."*

Entre los científicos internationales que avalan *"Teléfonos celulares y tumores cerebrales: 15        Razones para preocuparse"* se incluyen:  Ronald B. Herberman, MD, Director Emeritus, University of Pittsburgh Cancer Institute; David Carpenter, MD, Director, Institute for Health and the Environment, University at Albany; Martin Blank, PhD, Associate Professor of Physiology and Cellular Biophysics, Columbia University; Professor Yury Grigoriev, Chairman of Russian National Committee on Non-Ionizing Radiation Protection, y muchos otros.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 19, 2009)

Lo voy a leer. Al parecer aquí esta el PDF: http://www.radiationresearch.org/pdfs/15reasons.asp


----------



## asherar (Oct 19, 2009)

*Acciones Personales (Sugeridas en el informe)*

Aquí hay 8 simples pasos que Ud. puede seguir para redudir substancialmente su exposición o la de sus hijos a la radiation de celulares:

1. Cuando haga una llamada, use un auricular cableado (no uno inalámbrico como un  Bluetooth), o use el modo "en el parlante", o envíe mensajes de texto.

2. Mantenga el celular lejos de su cuerpo (en particular no en los bolsillos de sus pantalones) o use un colgante con una cinta diseñado para blindar el cuerpo de la radiación del celular, cuando no lo use (modo stand-by).

3. Evite usarlo en un auto en movimiento, tren, ómnibus, o en áreas rurales a alguna distancia de la torre de celular pues cerca de éstas la potencia de la radiación es mayor.

4. Use el celular como una máquina contestadora. Mantengalo apagado hasta que desee ver si alguien ha llamado. Entonces devuelva la llamada, si es necesario, siguiendo los pasos 5 y 1.

5. Use un teléfono de delínea terrestre, siempre que sea posible, en lugar de teléfonos inalámbricos. 

6. Evite el uso dentro de edificios, en particular con estructuras metálicas.

7. No permita que sus niños duerman con un celular debajo de la almohada o al lado de la cama.

8. No permita que su niño menor de 18 use un celular excepto en emergencias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Oct 19, 2009)

mmm. Complejo el asunto.

Siempre resulta que si te "Achicharra" el cerebro el bendito celular...
Ya lo venia venir (SIC), con esos de los radares y las palomas asadas, solo que a mucho menor escala.

Justo ahora se me descompuso el movil. Una razón por la cual no me preocupare mas: Cerebro Adobado.

Saludos!!!

PD: Cuiden su Salud!!!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 19, 2009)

Sinceramente, este documento me parece bastante speudo-científico. En realidad no es ninguna investigación, solo se limita a mencionar que existen "estudios" que comprueban lo que dicen.
Leí la mitad del documento (hasta donde dice "El problema existe, es momento de actuar", o algo por el estilo).
La verdad no tiene mucho de interesante. Se basa principalmente en decir que los estudios de los demás prueban que es posible que los teléfonos celulares causen tumores cerebrales.
Dije que no es científica, ¿por que? Porque, por ejemplo, habla de algunos "non-thermal microwave effects", pero no especifica cuales o debido a que son esos efectos, ni como influyen en los seres vivos (y menos menciona algún estudio científico en el que se haya comprobado). Como aparente "prueba" de que estos existen, los compara con los sistemas militares de detección de amenazas, y en verdad, creo que no saben ni de que están hablando.
También dice que supuestamente las ondas de radio propias de los celulares (NO ionizantes) pueden dañar el ADN. Creo que localicé el experimento del que habla: http://linkinghub.elsevier.com/retrieve/pii/S0302459898000749. Ese no lo voy a discutir, porque no tengo pensado comprarlo. Pero de todas formas, creo que es muy atrevido (por decir poco) afirmar eso basándose en un solo cultivo de células "in vitro".
En fin, no encontré razones en ese texto, solamente afirmaciones. Personalmente, voy a intentar mantenerme lo mas alejado posible de las fuentes de RF que utilizo cotidianamente (no, no voy a dejar el foro, antes prefiero conseguirme una jaula de faraday o algo por el estilo ). Pero solo por precaución hasta que esto se aclare, no porque encuentre algún lugar donde se compruebe la influencia de las RF no ionizantes de baja intensidad en trastornos como el cáncer.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Oct 19, 2009)

Humm..
Ahora resulta que será más confiable usar una paloma mensajera.
Poner a un mensajero sobre un caballo y que corra como diablo llevando y trayendo mensaje.
Luego diran despues que la heces fecales de la paloma y el caballo también producen males mortales. y sí!!

Chale, nadie salga de sus casas y como dijo electrodan, usaremos una jaula de faraday y/o un traje espacial.

k:
click..


----------



## asherar (Oct 20, 2009)

electrodan: 
Los datos de campo no están en el informe final (resumen para el público en general que no maneja terminología técnica), sino en las casi 80 referencias a trabajos científicos y presentación en conferencias que se listan bajo el titulo de "References for the main document y References for Appendices 1 and 2" .

Recuerden el dicho: "La ópera no termina hasta que canta la gorda" 

Yo sé por qué lo digo.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 21, 2009)

Están en el PDF que leí, pero eso me pasa por no leer con atención. De todas formas, ese documento no es mas que una recopilación de lo que dijeron los demás. Cuando tenga algo de tiempo lo miro con mas detenimiento.


----------



## asherar (Oct 22, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> ... De todas formas, ese documento no es mas que una recopilación de lo que dijeron los demás. ...



Y qué esperabas Daniel ? Un artículo con ecuaciones ? O con dibujitos ?  
Esto es parte de lo que está en el informe médico: AQUÍ

*"Apéndice 2*

*El Principio de Precaución Aplicado al Uso de Cel**ulares

*Puesto en forma simple el Principio de Precaución es una política que dice que si hay alguna evidencia de que un problema puede existir, y hay acciones disponibles de costo bajo o nulo, estas acciones deberían ser tomadas. Coloquialmente, decimos, “Mejor prevenir que lamentar.” Si los celulares inducen tumores cerebrales el costo potencial para la salud pública es enorme. Hay una acción simple que puede reducir la absorción de radiación de un celular por varios órdenes de magnitud (factores de 10) a un costo virtualmente nulo.

La radiación de celular disminuye con el cuadrado de la distancia al aparato. Como resultado, aún un pequeño cambio en la distancia tiene un efecto dramático. Por ejemplo, cuando el parlante del celular se coloca al oído, el aparato está a 0.1 pulgada (2.5 mm) de la cabeza, y si el celular se mantiene a 10 pulgadas (25 cm) está 100 veces más lejos de la cabeza. El cuadrado de 100 es 10,000. Debido a la ley de la inversa con el cuadrado de la distancia para la radiación, este aumento en la distancia podría resultar en una reducción de 10,000-veces en la radiación absorbida por la cabeza. 
Con el uso de un auricular (no uno inalámbrico) conectado al celular, el aparato no está directamente contra el oido y así la radiación absorbida puede reducirse por varios órdenes de magnitud.
*
Acciones Impulsadas por los Gobiernos*

1. Una acción apropiada podría ser que los gobiernos obliguen a los fabricantes de celulares a remover el parlante existente que se coloca en el oido y a remplazarlo por un auricular conectado directamente al celular. El costo podría ser casi cero (potencialmente un ahorro neto): remover un parlante del celular - agregar otro parlante (AKA auticular).

2. Debido a la mayor vulnerabilidad de la gente joven a la radiación de celulares, los gobiernos deberían obligar a las escuelas a publicar advertencias acerca del riesgo potencial para la salud debido a la radiación de microondas de los celulares."

*Conclusión*

Las 11 falencias de diseño del estudio Interphone, tomadas en conjunto, distorsionan en gran medida el verdadero riesgo de tumores cerebrales debido al uso de celulares. 
Cualquier consideración de las conclusiones del estudio Interphone debe sopesarse con un entendimiento de estas fallas de diseño, a fin de no confundir al público acerca de los riesgos del uso de celulares. Es el punto de vista de los editores y firmantes de este informe que hay de lejos un mayor riesgo de tumores cerebrales debido al uso de celulares que el que ha sido reportado en el estudio basado en Telecom y suscrito por la Danish cellphone, o en el estudio Interphone basado en Telecom. 

PD: Espero sepan disculpar los errores de traducción.


----------



## asherar (Oct 24, 2009)

Hola:

Hoy salió el anuncio oficial en Yahoo: http://ar.yahoo.com/s/1175950, pero es la versión de las corporaciones telefónicas (el informe "mal hecho", según la comunidad médica que critica la metodología seguida).

De estas dos versiones uno puede creer la que quiera. 
La única verdad  irrefutable es que, en caso de ser cierto, los que no tomen precauciones pagarán el error con su vida, o con su esterilidad. 
Darwin lo llamó "selección natural", la supervivencia del más apto. 
El tipo de peligro define la clase de aptitud. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2009)

hol, hoy leo esto en yahoo:

********************************************
Londres, 24 oct (EFE).- El uso del teléfono móvil podría guardar relación con varios tipos de cáncer, según un estudio internacional supervisado por la Organización Mundial de la Salud (OMS) cuyos resultados preliminares publica hoy el diario "The Daily Telegraph".Con un presupuesto de 20 millones de libras (22 millones de euros), la investigación, que ha durado una década y se divulgará antes de fin de año, aporta pruebas de que las personas que abusan del celular se arriesgan a sufrir tumores cerebrales a largo plazo. Las conclusiones preliminares indican que existe "un riesgo significativamente mayor" de padecer un tumor cerebral "relacionado con la utilización de teléfonos móviles durante un periodo de diez años o más", recoge el diario. De acuerdo con el periódico, el estudio, llamado "Interphone", cuestionará las garantías que suelen dar los gobiernos sobre .......................................................**************************************************************

asi que aqui viene la pregunta para quienes saben de señales de radio y esas cosas:

1 -- a que frecuencias trabajan los celulares ?? 
2 -- cual es la densidad de radiacion segun la distancia?? o sea : 
si me alejo de el aparato cuando estoy hablando unos centimetros la potencia disminuye considerablemente ??? 
3 --- supongo yo que de loque hablamos es lo que transmite el celular , no ????? 
4--- es logico pensar (ver dibujo ) que si uno blindase el frente de el celular estaria limitando considerablemente la señal que va a el ser humano ?? o es una tonteria ??? 
como se blinda ?? solo haciendo una rejilla metalica ?? o algo mas ?? o que ???

saludos


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2009)

bueno, no me di cuenta que estaba este tema y abri uno en el foro de radios y eso, si moderadores consideran pasarlo aqui  esta ok.
disculpen que abri un tema que estaba ya .

fijense que hoy salio en yahoo un estudio bastante importante , duro 10 años y se uso un monton de recursos y la ccosa apunta a que si, trae cancer......aunque......
habria que ver el estudio, o que los que saben saquen conclusiones.

saludos


----------



## asherar (Oct 24, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> bueno, no me di cuenta que estaba este tema y abri uno en el foro de radios y eso, si moderadores consideran pasarlo aqui  esta ok.
> disculpen que abri un tema que estaba ya .
> 
> fijense que hoy salio en yahoo un estudio bastante importante , duro 10 años y se uso un monton de recursos y la ccosa apunta a que si, trae cancer......aunque......
> ...



Sos el colmo del despiste.
Ni te acordás que ya has posteado varias veces en este hilo, ni siquiera leiste el mensaje inmediato anterior ! 

A vos seguro que no te va a dar cáncer ... 
...
tiene que haber algo adentro que absorba la RF ... !  

Todo bien fer 

Por si te interesa, algunos mensajes más arriba puse la traducción al castellano de una parte del informe hecho por unos cuantos médicos. 
Estos cuestionan la seriedad del informe que la OMS le encargó a las empresas telefónicas (Intercom y otros), que es el que vos viste en Yahoo.

Para que te des una idea: el informe de la OMS llega a la conclusión que el uso de celulares *reduce* el riesgo de  tumores cerebrales. *(!!!)* 

Eso le pasa a la OMS por encargarle *al vendedor que redacte el manual del buen comprador*.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2009)

tenes razon ale.........ando medio distraido estos dias .
sera el excesivo uso de el celu ....

pero lo que no comprendo es que yo lei el tema en yahoo y si apunta a que puede o hay estadisitcas que apuntan a que SI produce cancer.

vos decis que el estudio dice que no.
alguien lo esta leyendo mal .

edit: pusiste que hay 2 versiones, ya esta .


----------



## radni (Oct 24, 2009)

Muchachos nos hacemos problema por la emisión de potencia de un celular cerca del cerebro pero alguien pensó en que estamos siendo atravesados por rayos cósmicos en cada segundo con una energía minima de 100 Mev. y que no hay paragua que nos proteja así estemos metidos a 100 m bajo granito.
Los que hablan de calentamiento por emisión de un celular parece que nunca trataron de calentar un vaso de agua con un microonda de 800 W y midieron el tiempo que tarda en hervir.
Y los que hablan del problema de las torres de telefonia celular, alguno se hizo la pregunta de cuanto es la potencia que le llega a la antena, y si se la hizo, que calcule la intensidad de campo a un minimo de 30 m  en que se encuentra la cabeza de una persona cuando está debajo de la torre y a 90° del lobulo principal de irradiación de la misma.
Otra, los que están debajo de una linea de alta tensión la intensidad de campo magnético es proporcional al cuadrado de la distancia, con esta teoria tendriamos que rajarnos de la tierra pues la intensidad del campo magnético terrestre nos estaría haciendo pelota y ni que hablar de nuestros viejos monitores de TRC que bailarian por el batido del campo de la linea de alta tensión con el barrido (si este campo llegara con suficiente intensidad).
Es conveniente antes de decir si wana, como los pobres negros africanos con los ingleses, agarrar los libros que no muerden y ponerse a pensar independiente de las 
teorias tremendistas de gente que bienintensiónada ó no plantea condiciones que no se dan en la realidad cotidiana como estar sometidos a intensidades de campo mucho mayores que las reales y tiempos de exposicion grandes y suponer por ejemplo la variable calor se puede sumar y acumular para producir en nuestros cuidades testículos una sobreelevación de temperatura suficiente como para anular nuestra capacidad reproductiva ó una alteración cromosomica importante.
Me cansé de escribir 
Chau


----------



## electrodan (Oct 24, 2009)

Listo, ya están combinados.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 24, 2009)

radni dijo:


> Muchachos nos hacemos problema por la emisión de potencia de un celular cerca del cerebro pero alguien pensó en que estamos siendo atravesados por rayos cósmicos en cada segundo con una energía minima de 100 Mev. y que no hay paragua que nos proteja así estemos metidos a 100 m bajo granito.
> Los que hablan de calentamiento por emisión de un celular parece que nunca trataron de calentar un vaso de agua con un microonda de 800 W y midieron el tiempo que tarda en hervir.
> Y los que hablan del problema de las torres de telefonia celular, alguno se hizo la pregunta de cuanto es la potencia que le llega a la antena, y si se la hizo, que calcule la intensidad de campo a un minimo de 30 m en que se encuentra la cabeza de una persona cuando está debajo de la torre y a 90° del lobulo principal de irradiación de la misma.
> Otra, los que están debajo de una linea de alta tensión la intensidad de campo magnético es proporcional al cuadrado de la distancia, con esta teoria tendriamos que rajarnos de la tierra pues la intensidad del campo magnético terrestre nos estaría haciendo pelota y ni que hablar de nuestros viejos monitores de TRC que bailarian por el batido del campo de la linea de alta tensión con el barrido (si este campo llegara con suficiente intensidad).
> ...


 
para lo primero de los rayos cosmicos si tengo una respuesta:
estan ahi desde siempre y lodas las formas de vida han tenido sus milloncitos de años para adaptarse, asi que lo de lso rayos cosmicos no es un problema, don darwin lo ha explicado.

lo de el final de anular nuestra capacidad reproductiva.....hoy dia vendria bien, por que me parece que somos plaga.


----------



## asherar (Oct 25, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> asi que aqui viene la pregunta para quienes saben de señales de radio y esas cosas:
> 
> 1 -- a que frecuencias trabajan los celulares ??
> ...


 Todo eso ya fue dicho y/o respondido. 
1.- Una banda en el rango de las microondas (GHz). 
2.- Disminuye con el cuadrado de la distancia a la fuente (I = Io * dist^-2).
3.- Las microondas se absorben en el agua, lo que entre otras cosas genera calor. En el informe médico afirman que las RF de los celulares además degeneran el ADN.



fernandob dijo:


> ...
> 4--- es logico pensar (ver dibujo ) que si uno blindase el frente de el celular estaria limitando considerablemente la señal que va a el ser humano ?? o es una tonteria ???
> como se blinda ?? solo haciendo una rejilla metalica ?? o algo mas ?? o que ???
> 
> saludos


Para *atenuar* la radiación se puede aprovechar el efecto Skin. 
Lo de los números relativos a los blindajes, alguien ya lo desarrolló en detalle por _AQUÍ._ 

Con lo del blindaje le estás robando la genial idea que ya propuso alguien por _AQUÍ_. 
Yo que vos desarrollaría el medidor de campo de RF, como propusiste antes, y no me metería en los negocios de un colega. 

En cuanto a las frecuencias de radiación. 
Cada proceso físico químico tiene un rango de energía que lo caracteriza. Si la frecuencia de RF es tal que su energía de fotón entra en rango, el proceso puede ser activado, con consecuencias previsibles por la teoría correspondiente. 
Mutaciones hay, pero en cantidades pequeñas. Justamente debida a la radiación cósmica, que proviene de las estrellas, principalmente del Sol. 
La capacidad de mutar es lo que nos permite adaptarnos como especie a los pequeños cambios del medioambiente. 

Con lo de la esterilización coincido plenamente. 
Un tal Jhonas Salk dijo una vez, que si desaparecieran todos los insectos, la vida sobre la Tierra no duraría más que unos pocos años, mientras que si desaparecieran los humanos, en unos pocos años se notaria un florecimiento de todas las otras formas de vida. 
Es cuestión de tomarlo con calma. 

Saludos


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> 3.- Las microondas se absorben en el agua, lo que entre otras cosas genera calor. En el informe médico afirman que las RF de los celulares además degeneran el ADN.


*
De qué "otras cosas" estás hablando ?*


----------



## asherar (Oct 25, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> *
> De qué "otras cosas" estás hablando ?*



De lo que aclaro en la *frase inmediata siguiente* del párrafo que vos citás: 

3.- Las microondas se absorben en el agua, lo que entre otras cosas genera calor. *En el informe médico afirman que las RF de los celulares además degeneran el ADN.*

En la próxima vida, si me dedico a la medicina, tal vez me ponga a medir yo. 
Por el momento le creo a los tipos que están todo el día en ese tema.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 25, 2009)

Lo que pasa es que yo no entiendo de donde sacan que las radiaciones no-ionizantes tienen efectos no-térmicos (y por que dicen que degeneran el ADN).


----------



## asherar (Oct 25, 2009)

Un efecto no térmico podría ser la excitación de modos vibracionales como resultado de la absorción de energía de la RF. La energía almacenada en la vibración de la molécula no participa del aumento de temperatura. 

Con respecto al daño al DNA, la cita bibliográfica clave parece ser esta: 

Phillips et al., Electromagnetic fields and DNA damage. Pathophysiology. 2009 Mar 3.

Lo más que pude bajar es el resumen del trabajo que copio al final.
De todos modos es apenas el resumen de la idea, y sólo se describe el tipo de estudio efectuado (comet assay) pero no se menciona el proceso físico que origina los daños al DNA. 
Dice que "la mayoría de los cánceres son iniciados por daño al genoma de la célula, y que luego ésto puede conducir a un mal funcionamiento de la célula y a su muerte."
Como las moléculas de ADN son largas y complejas estarían sujetas a distinto tipo de daños como rupturas  (single-strand breaks, double-strand breaks) y entrelazamientos (and crosslinks). 

Si pensamos que la molécula se mantiene unida por un enlace eléctrico, y el campo de RF es justamente una perturbación de ese tipo, resulta lógico que el efecto sobre la estructura del ADN pueda ser importante.  

La estrategia de las empresas para restarle crédito al estudio es discutir la validez de la técnica empleada para detectar daños al DNA. Ellas generan un ping-pong argumental interminable, que no intenta aclarar nada, sino que a la larga aburre al lector para que pierda interés en el tema, y a la vez quede asentada la idea de que la técnica de detección está en entredicho. 

Saludos




> *Abstract
> 
> *





> A major concern of the adverse effects of exposure to non-ionizing electromagnetic field (EMF) is cancer induction. Since the majority of cancers are initiated by damage to a cell's genome, studies have been carried out to investigate the effects of electromagnetic fields on DNA and chromosomal structure. Additionally, DNA damage can lead to changes in cellular functions and cell death. Single cell gel electrophoresis, also known as the ‘comet assay’, has been widely used in EMF research to determine DNA damage, reflected as single-strand breaks, double-strand breaks, and crosslinks. Studies have also been carried out to investigate chromosomal conformational changes and micronucleus formation in cells after exposure to EMF. This review describes the comet assay and its utility to qualitatively and quantitatively assess DNA damage, reviews studies that have investigated DNA strand breaks and other changes in DNA structure, and then discusses important lessons learned from our work in this area.


----------



## asherar (Oct 26, 2009)

fernandob dijo:


> ...
> 
> por otro lado, creo yo que no somos seres que nos destruimos frente a unos voltios, *jamas escuche* que la gente se muera al tocar una pila de 9v, o que por recibir 2 voltios en la oreja caigas muerto o desmayado .
> 
> ...



*Eso no es del todo cierto *

Fijate lo que dice este señor, el profesor *Stefano Boccaletti*, experto en teoría de Caos, en una entrevista  (ver el  *artículo completo*): 


> *... *es posible conducir el sistema mismo hacia estados deseados, con el sólo uso de pequeñas perturbaciones. Este concepto ha sido formalizado en lo que se llama teoría del control del caos, y pretende utilizar las características que, sin embargo, reducen la predicibilidad hacia una flexibilidad de los sistemas caóticos. Un ejemplo: la fibrilación cardiaca es una transición del comportamiento del corazón hacia un estado caótico, *es posible por lo tanto actuar con una pequeñísima perturbación para restablecer el comportamiento regular del corazón humano.*


Yo conocía la versión complementaria: que con un pequeño pulso de tensión del orden de 1 V, se puede sacar al corazón de su ciclo normal y *mandarlo a fibrilación*. 

Ojo con la electricidad ! 

*Bibliografía*:

1.-  *Entrevista al profesor Stefano Boccaletti* - Hemeroteca Ciencia Digital (2000).

2.- *Teoría de Caos, Cardiología. Arritmia, parada cardíaca, muerte súbita*. 
APLICACIONES DE LA TEORIA DEL CAOS EN MEDICINA - J. L. Subias. - Area de  Expresion Grafica en la Ingenieria - Universidad de Zaragoza, España (1992).​
3.- *Sistemas dinámicos contínuos* - Adela Salvador - Universidad Politécnica de Madrid.

4.- *Fundamentos de Control de Sistemas* - R. H. Hernández-Pellicer - Dept. Ing. Mecánica–U. de Chile (2008).


----------



## Nepper (Oct 26, 2009)

A mi me va a agarrar cancer de rodilla  porque siempre guardo el celular en el bolsillo del costado del pantalon, y en caso que no use este tipo de pantalon (muy rara vez), pongo el cell en la mochila... ya mismo me consigo el auricular...
Che... muy interesante... yo era de los que decìan que no pasa nada, ya que se comentaba que el celular te dejaba impotente, y claro, si te lo dicen asì lo mandas a la m****a... pero esto es mucho màs razonable...

En cuanto a las radicaciones, yo ahora me encuentro cursando la materia "Electromagnetismo" (que oportuno) y vimos que en los coaxiles, el campo electromagnético en el exterior del cable es nulo, y tambien, por los dibujitos de las propagaciones de las antenas, muchas son direccionadas, por lo que si te pones abajo no te "apunta" a vos, si no que pasa por arriba tuyo, (siempre que no vivas en un edificio). Ahora, con las líneas de alta tensión... en eso estamos de acuerdo al 100%.

Igual, un estudio reveló que comer asado en parrilla produce cancer de algo (no recuerdo bien la nota), esto es gracias a las particulas que se le pegan a la carne de las brasas o algo por el estilo... en si... todo nos va a matar... el tema es no exagerar... El estudio está, ya se comprobó, ahora, si la gente quiere tomar medidas o no, ya depende de ellos, algo como el cigarrillo... si podemos ayudar, pero la última palabra la tiene el usuario...


----------



## asherar (Oct 26, 2009)

¿ Lo que vos decís del campo nulo es para coaxiales con corriente contínua ? 
Si el campo eléctrico es estático, queda determinado por la ley de Gauss,  y se anula si la carga neta Q del coaxial es cero. 
En un coaxial que lleva señal (campo E variable) a una antena, el apantallamiento solamente reduce el campo, no lo anula del todo. 
Hace unos años yo vivía en Tandil, y cuando pusieron el primer TV cable usaron coaxial barato con un blindaje muy fino. La cosa es que se veía TV de cable gratis, captada por las viejas antenas de TV que todavía estaban instaladas. 

Las antenas reales tampoco son "ideales": aún las más direccionales, pueden tener pequeños lóbulos laterales, cuya intensidad se siente más en el campo cercano. La expresión del campo cercano suele ser muy difícil si no imposible de calcular en forma analítica. 
Normalmente no se le presta mucha atención porque para la propagación a distancia  lo que interesa es el diagrama de campo lejano. Al calcular el campo lejano se aproxima R -> infinito y se van unos cuantos términos. De ahí que algunas fórmulas no coincidan del todo con la realidad, en especial cerca de la antena. 

Saludos


----------



## Nepper (Oct 26, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> ¿ Lo que vos decís del campo nulo es para coaxiales con corriente contínua ?
> Si el campo eléctrico es estático, queda determinado por la ley de Gauss,  y se anula si la carga neta Q del coaxial es cero.
> En un coaxial que lleva señal (campo E variable) a una antena, el apantallamiento solamente reduce el campo, no lo anula del todo.



good point    es verdad... el ejercicio era electrostático



			
				Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> Hace unos años yo vivía en Tandil, y cuando pusieron el primer TV cable usaron coaxial barato con un blindaje muy fino. La cosa es que se veía TV de cable gratis, captada por las viejas antenas de TV que todavía estaban instaladas.


Eso verifica tambien otra teoría mía 

y en cuanto a las antenas... supongo que lo entendré más adelante en la carrera... por ahora no indago mas en el tema....


----------



## Pulsar71 (Oct 26, 2009)

No se porque le tienen tanto miedo a la RF o a las microondas, cuando son las menos daniñas, a no ser que debajo de nuestro colchon este un generador de 1KW que las produzca, asi que tranquilos es lo que menos deberia de preocuparlos.
Mas bien si es motivo de preocupacion como lo mencionaba Nepper, todo lo que entra a nuestro cuerpo por nuestra boca; se han preocupado de averiguar de donde procede o como se prepara todo lo que se ingiere, eso si es motivo de preocupacion, porque muchos de esos "alimentos, bebidas y humos si producen cancer" y los llevamos voluntariamente a nuestro cuerpo, asi que por alli va la cosa, debemos tener mucho cuidado con lo que ingerimos.

un saludo y cuidense que hay que morir con dignidad.


----------



## radni (Oct 28, 2009)

Ya lo decia Sir Williams Thompson en 1809 "El Pueblo no debe enterarse como se hacen dos cosas las leyes y los embutidos" Amen.

No solo hay que saber vivir bien sinó morir bien. Plinio en El Decamerón original.


----------



## juanma (Dic 2, 2009)

Buenas, todos abran notado que al mandar un mensaje o una llamada, todos los componentes electronicos son interferidos (ruido por el audio, en el monitor, etc).

Ahora pregunto, nuestro sistema biologico se basa completamente en impulsos electricos,* si mal no recuerdo*, la informacion viaja atravez de las sinapsis, que es la union entre neuronas.

Obviamente nadie a muerto por esa interferencia en el cuerpo, pero *por que?*
Hablo desde un electronico, asi que muchas cosas de biologia se me estan pasando por alto.

Porque si nos acostamos boca arriba y ponemos nuestro celular sobre el corazon no nos da un paro cardiaco o algo parecido? Los musculos funcionan por impulsos electricos. Me refiero a que el celular interfiera el ritmo cardiaco, no que el corazon lata al ritmo del celular!

Respuestas SERIAS por favor!!!

Saludos
Juanma


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 2, 2009)

No será por que en nuestro cuerpo es dificil inducir energia electromagnetica?
Nuestros impulsos electricos no viajan por cables, sino por los elaces quimicos en forma de iones a traves de los nervios. Na+, Cl-, K+... Etc.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

eso mismo el cuerpo no maneja elecricidad en si, mas bien intercambios quimicos por eso no es vulnerable a las señales electromagneticas (a menos que tengas marcapasos)


----------



## electrodan (Dic 2, 2009)

Naa. Si haces un circuito de un led intermitente, y lo acercás a un celular, va a seguir funcionando bien. El celular puede interferir con amplificadores que amplifiquen corrientes minúsculas, pero que yo sepa en el cuerpo no hay de eso.
Además, si los celulares fueran asesinos, cualquier onda de radio debería serlo.


----------



## capitanp (Dic 2, 2009)

porque no somos computadoras


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 2, 2009)

capitanp dijo:


> porque no somos computadoras



No se puede ser mas serio 



Saludos!!!


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 2, 2009)

ya decia yo, que gabinete tan feo!!!


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 2, 2009)

El cuerpo está compuesto aproximadamente en un 60% por agua.
La frecuencia de resonancia de las moléculas de agua anda alrededor de los 2.45GHz (dependiendo del estado de las moléculas).
El sistema GSM actual utiliza frecuencias que van de entre los 800 MHz y los 2GHz.
Yo diría que más que interferir con nuestro sistema nervioso, las moléculas de nuestro cuerpo absorben la energía irradiada por dichos aparatos...
En otras palabras somos como pedazos de carne en un microondas gigante que se cocinan a baja potencia...


----------



## electrodan (Dic 2, 2009)

Exacto, producen un efecto térmico. Pero ese efecto es imperceptible.
Este tema ya se discutió bastante, no se si valga la pena seguir haciéndolo aquí.


----------



## sfg88 (Dic 3, 2009)

juanma dijo:


> Buenas, todos abran notado que al mandar un mensaje o una llamada, todos los componentes electronicos son interferidos (ruido por el audio, en el monitor, etc).



La verdad nose como interfiere en los componentes electronicos , porque yo recibo llamadas en mi celular estando frente a mi computadora, mirando television, escuchando musica en la radio y no veo ninguna alteracion.

Sobre el cuerpo humano creo que las anteriores respuestas son bastante razonables.


----------



## Chelouruguay (Dic 3, 2009)

Algo de calor tendriamos q sentir, ya que ultimamente casi todo esta usando unos 2.4GHZ de portadora, digamos bluetooth, tel inalambricos, wireless, etc etc...

No creo sea muy saludable la suma de todas esas antenas irradiando cerca nuestro, pero segun la OMS "esta todo bien"....jaj.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Dic 3, 2009)

Ni siquiera cuando tienes fiebre sientes calor. El calor producido por estas microondas es mínimo comparado con una fiebre poco importante.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 3, 2009)

Y el compañero Juamna?
Le habrán satisfacido las respuestas???


----------



## juanma (Dic 4, 2009)

Disculpas por haber "desaparecido", no me llegan las notificaciones al mail, y como he estado rindiendo, se me habia olvidado el post.



agustinzzz dijo:


> El sistema GSM actual utiliza frecuencias que van de entre los 800 MHz y los 2GHz.
> Yo diría que más que interferir con nuestro sistema nervioso, las moléculas de nuestro cuerpo absorben la energía irradiada por dichos aparatos...
> En otras palabras somos como pedazos de carne en un microondas gigante que se cocinan a baja potencia...


Suena bastante logico eso, seguramente de "interferir" el celular con nuestro cuerpo y causar algun daño comprobado, no seria lo que es ahora.
Tambien es interesante lo que comentas Tacotomon, no estamos hechos de cables!
Habria que ver que opinan nuestros los quimicos sobre como interferir un proceso electroquimico.

Otra cosa que he notado es que cuando llega un sms o se realiza una llamada, la interferencia es la *misma*, no importa que celular sea o que equipo de audio.
Quiere decir que aparte de 2GHz hay varios armonicos del tono, y si 2GHz es la fundamental, suponiendo que la señal de audio sea de 10kHz, tenemos que el celular transmite en 10kHz, 2GHz y 3,9999GHz.

Es asi esto?

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Dic 4, 2009)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Le habrán *satisfacido*...




Sin entrar mucho en la etimología de la palabra, la terminación viene de _facer__,_ palabra del castellano antiguo (que a su vez viene del latín) cuya _f_ inicial mutó en una _h _con el tiempo (como _fierro/hierro_).
Satisfacer, entonces, se conjuga como _hacer_ (salvo en el imperativo)_. _Lo correcto es _satisfecho._

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Sin entrar mucho en la etimología de la palabra, la terminación viene de _facer__,_ palabra del castellano antiguo (que a su vez viene del latín) cuya _f_ inicial mutó en una _h _con el tiempo (como _fierro/hierro_).
> Satisfacer, entonces, se conjuga como _hacer_ (salvo en el imperativo)_. _Lo correcto es _satisfecho._
> 
> Saludos



Diablos!!!, Sabía que estaba mal escrita, por eso la detuve a analizar pero me ganó la flojera...
Gracias Cacho.

Ahhh, por cierto, Soy *Tacatomon*, no Tacotomon

Saludos!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2009)

Todos tienen algo de razón en sus respuestas pero...yo creo que la mas acertada de todas sería resumirlo en:

1) el cuerpo no es un circuito electrónico.
2) no amplificamos señales electrónicas, como así los equipos de audio y video.
3) la frecuencia a la que trabajan los celulares, radioemisora y teleemisoras son superiores a los 300MHz mientras que la frecuencia de trabajo del cerebro no supera los 8Hz.

y otra pregunta podría ser: porque a los peces, gatos, perros, caballos, vacas, etc tampoco les pasa nada???

saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 4, 2009)

El cerebro humano trabaja a* 8Hz???*

Me parece un poco ¿Lento?


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 4, 2009)

Nah nah fue un error mío...las frecuencias de los estados animicos y eso son de 0,2Hz a unos 28Hz.

obviamente las propagaciones electricas y pensamientos asi como el razonamiento no esta dado por esta frecuencia...no hay que verlo como un oscilador de un PIC.

ya subi archivos a otro post sobre el tema Monitor de Ondas Cerebrales...es un estudio que estoy realizando y una futura maquina para ver en imagenes las emociones o pensamientos que tiene una persona...

...muy muy en el futuro...jaja


----------



## electrodan (Dic 5, 2009)

Creo que es mejor pensar en el cerebro como algo paralelo, y no como algo serial como podría ser el funcionamiento de un microprocesador.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 5, 2009)

El cerebro no es malo haciendo calculos... Ninguna PC actual ni futura asemejará su capacidad de procesamiento.

Lo malo del cerebro es que es Pésimo para seguir instrucciones. Cosa que un CPU lo hace como si nada. Jua!!!


----------



## sin7 (Dic 5, 2009)

Bueno aquí les va un conjunto de respuestas y aclaraciones que están MUY pero MUY centradas a guiarlos:

Primero con respecto a las radiaciones celulares: Es cierto el agua tiene una absorción importante de resonancia de estas ondas. Por lo tanto esta radiación afecta al cuerpo de manera directa (MUY DIRECTA), la cuestión esta en el nivel de potencia de estas radiaciones ya que al ser de muy baja potencia no se notan los efectos en nuestro cuerpo, el cuerpo en si contiene muchos elementos metálicos en la sangre o mejor conocidos como minerales,(no solo carbono y agua) la radiación continua y prolongada causa nada mas y nada menos que cáncer o mejor conocido como mutaciones en la estructura del ADN que repercute en nuestras células, los niveles de potencia de telefonía inalámbrica están diseñados para que los efectos de estas ondas no sean significativos en una escala de 100 años mínimo y cada vez bajan mas los niveles de potencia usados; este calculo de 100 años esta basado en la esperanza de vida promedio global del ser humano así que es muy difícil que vivas mas de 70 u 90 años "en la actualidad". Si les pica mas la curiosidad preguntarle a un técnico de antenas de radio difusión celular y verán que al estar expuestos a estos niveles radiación por lo general se estima que su jubilación o tiempo útil de trabajo sea de unos 20 años (Exposición técnica). 

Segundo: a menos que trabajes en proyectos tan ambiciosos como los de Tesla, no deben preocupase por exposiciones casuales como una radiografía o una llamada de celular.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 5, 2009)

> El cerebro no es malo haciendo calculos... Ninguna PC actual ni futura asemejará su capacidad de procesamiento.
> 
> Lo malo del cerebro es que es Pésimo para seguir instrucciones. Cosa que un CPU lo hace como si nada. Jua!!!



en base a ese razonamiento, no le pongas libre albeldrio a las futuras computadoras


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Dic 6, 2009)

mmm, quien puede asegurar que no lo interfiere???

Primero tendriamos que saber como es el control de errores en la transmicion de datos de nuestro cerebro. 

Talves lo hace mas lento, o mas rapido.
Quisas pierdas datos que estas almacenando en ese momento.
Talves afecte en tu estado de animo, en la produccion de alguna droga corporal. 

Evidentemente no tenemos cables, y tampoco somos sencibles a los campos electromagneticos, si bien tienen efectos sobre nosotros se necesitan impresionantes cantidades de energia para causar efectos reales.

En fin, como me lo hicieron enteder, todo es una cuestion de potencias, tampoco te vaz a parar delante de una antena parabolica ni vas a meter la cabeza dentro de un microondas. 

Pero no han notado cuando van al "Campo" lejos de la civilizacion, aparte del cambio de aire, otro tipo de alivio, sera que tambien descanzamos del ruido electromagnetico???

Saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 6, 2009)

1) obvio que toda radiación IONIZANTE genera cancer, pero no es por mutacionesen el ADN...los únicos elementos que pueden deformar las cadenas helicoidales de ADN son precisamente los mutagenos quimicos de los cuales se forma el ADN (adenina, citosina, guanina, etc) y los mutagenos fisicos como radiaciones nucleares o ultravioletas...y no las de FM o VHF.

2) por otro lado la respuesta en frecuencia del cerebro a emociones no es la msma que la de recombinación de iones en la sinapsis entre neuronas...y como dijimos antes no se puede tomar esos 30Hz como el clock u oscilador XT de un micro.

yendonos un poco de tema, pasando al tema del cerebro humano y sus limitaciones...he estado estudiando durante mucho tiempo las actitudes humanas y me he dado cuenta de que:

1) los humanos somos muy capaces de hacer cosas que creiamos imposibles pero aun asi no utilizamos mas del 15% de nuestra capacidad..

2) somos muy inteligentes a la hora de reconocer seres inferiores y de menor capacidad de razonamiento...pero...somos muy escepticos a la hora de creer que hay comunidades extraterrestres exageradamente avanzadas con respecto  nosotros...


----------



## gaston sj (Dic 12, 2009)

muchos se aferran al "hasta no ver,no creer" yo soy uno de ellos.algunos desian que el 2000 era el fin de nuestros tiempos.. ja


----------



## DJ DRACO (Dic 12, 2009)

ahora dicen que en 2012 los Mayas predijeron un cambio muy pronunciado en el mundo...podría entenderse como el fin de los tiempos...
y saben que? no sucederá nada...simplemente el calentamiento seguirá aumentando, el combustible fosil seguira terminándose, la guerra por los recursos vitales se hará cada vez mas cruda y sanguinaria...

lo de siempre

lo normal

saludos

en cuanto a la radiación...ningún ser vivo puede acercarse a menos de 12Metros de una antena de AM pues de achicharra hasta quedar negrito negrito...


----------



## unleased! (Dic 12, 2009)

Chelouruguay dijo:


> Algo de calor tendriamos q sentir, ya que ultimamente casi todo esta usando unos 2.4GHZ de portadora, digamos bluetooth, tel inalambricos, wireless, etc etc...
> 
> No creo sea muy saludable la suma de todas esas antenas irradiando cerca nuestro, pero segun la OMS "esta todo bien"....jaj.
> 
> Saludos!


 A parte de frecuencia también hay que considerar la *potencia* de emisión que es realmente ridicula.

El mayor pico en un movil o en un bluetooth es en el momento de la conexión y aún así sigue siendo una birria. La potencia irradiada de un movil en modo normal está entre los 21 a 27 dBm (125 a 500mW) hasta 1W en ese "pico" inicial y la del bluetooth de clase 1 (100metros) en 20 dBm (100mW).

Un microondas, aún estando con la puerta cerrada emite RF en baja potencia, concretamente entre 30 a 32dBm (1W). Ciertamente la emisión es también ridicula, casi todos tienen un microondas en casa, sin embargo no conozco ningún caso de gente con cancer por culpa del susodicho aparato, ni de tampoco de los técnicos que los reparan. Lo hacen con la tapa quitada por lo que la emisión es muchisimo mayor.

La de un sistema wifi estandar es de 15dBm (32mW) y la señal que recibe un GPS está en -127.5 dBm que viene siendo 0.00000000000018mW, que lo único que asusta es la cantidad de ceros que tiene porque otra cosa... Sobre todo dandose cuenta que la absorción resulta molesta (mareos, dolores de cabeza) cuando se sobrepasa de los 4W por kilogramo, es decir, para una persona que pesa 80kg es necesario emitir 320W a una distancia de 1 metro. Cabe decir que la zona de la cabeza es mas sensible.

La emisión provocada por un microprocesador de una PC de mesa o portatil ronda los -100dBm que son 0.0000000001mW o lo que es lo mismo 0.1picoW. Que potencia!!! acojona a mas de uno 

Lo único que veo que puede ser dañino son las antenas ya que emiten a una potencia que supera los 1000W. Las antenas no hacen daño si estás alejadas de ellas ya que la potencia disminuye bastante según te alejas, pero, si estás muy cerca de ellas la radiación puede ser, con bastante seguridad, dañina.

También tiene efectos negativos los teléfonos móviles cuando se ponen en el oido ya que la radiación está muy concentrada en el cerebro y, como sabemos, es el organo mas sensible por lo que si se hacen llamadas de mucha duración es bastante probable que afecte al cerebro.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2009)

Es en serio lo de las antenas de radio???

Te "Fríen" por dentro?


----------



## chalimixster (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola..Buenos dias compañeros forisras, pues dejenme felicito a todos los que se preocupan por este tema y lo toman con la seriedad que se merecen, felicito amplicamente a tacatomon, electrodan, agustnzz, dj draco, lastima que los demas no hagan aportaaciones interesantes, en verdad los felicito¡¡¡

primeramente dejeme decirles que yo soy estudiante de medicina y me gustaria compartir mi conocimiento con el de ustedes y asi poder llegar a formarnos un criterio ampli sobre el tema, que algunos dice que no pasa nada en fin ¡¡ 

primeramente todas sus respuestas entorno a la pregunta planteada ( *Porque el celular no interfiere en nuestro sistema biologico?) *tiene validez, si manejamos corrients electricas pero riginadas por un intercambio inioco atraves dela membranas celulares lo cuales forman los impulsoso electricos, como reaqccionamos ante las ondas de radiofrecuncia o electromagneticas, pues bien actuamos como grandes antenas, que absorbemos toda esa energia, comom ya lo comentaron, gracias a nuestra composicion de un 60% de agua, lo cual origina qyue todas estas moleculas absorban esa energia, originando un incremento en la tempratura de aproximadamente  un grado centigraado, pero esto es lo que se ha comprobado y los comenta la OMS en sus publicaciones, sin embargo  radiacion electromagnetica se ha relacionado relacionado a  procesos patologicos como el cancer, la pregunta sigue a la deriva pues se relaciona con alteraciones en el adn que causan mutaciones y que pueden llevar a desarrollar cancer en algun momento, todo esto son originados de analisis de toda esta informacion que no se ha logrado comprobar, debido a que no se puede formular un estudio cientifico al 100% certero porque:
todos lo seres humanos estamos expuestos a este tipo de radiacion, incluso en nustras habitaciones, este tipo no solo proviene de los aparatos de telecomunicacion, sino tambien de la red electrica, de nuestras casas,  de la red publica sobretodo de alta tension. 
diversos estudioas se han llevado a cabo para saber la cusalidad y la relacion que existe entre este tipo de radiacion y la repercusion en los seres humano:  dos que se me viene a la mente es uno en donde se comparo la incidencia de cancer, mielopatias ( leucemias en niños)  en personas que vivien  cercas de redes de alta tension, o uno que se publico en 2008 sobre el uso del celular y la relacion en la baja de cuanta de espermatozoides, son de lo que losgre recordar, y porsupuesto lo publicado en la oms que explica el tema pero  no se concluye tajantemente que no afecte al organismo,  esto a largo plazo, se sabe que a corto plazo no hay repercusion significante solo  el efecto termico comentado anteriomente, pero si fuera asi no hubera preocupacion y no se llevara a cabo el proyecto de campos electromagneticos    http://www.who.int/peh-emf/es/ ,  sino que comcluye que hace falta mas invetigacion al respecto,  esto para saber las repercusiones a largo plazo de la exposicion a este tipo de radiacion.    

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs205/es/index.html
http://www.who.int/peh-emf/es/


hace poco descubri quien fue Nicola Tesla, y cualesfueron sus aportaciones ala ciencia, sobre la energia libre, a lo cual hay mucha controversia sobre su invento dicen que fue abducido, no lo sabemos, pero si  se hubiera puesto en marcha este  invento,  que huibiera pasado con la humanidad, en un inicio me quede sorprendido, sin embargo al razonr sobre el invento se me  vino ala mente, pero que rpercusiones hubiera tennido en los hu,manos, no solo socioeconomicamente hablando sino a nivel de nuestro organismo¡¡¡¡¡     


bueno compañerpos les agradesco su atencion espero no los haya aburrido con tanta letra¡¡¡¡


----------



## electrodan (Dic 13, 2009)

De Tesla se dicen muchas cosas, la mayoría falsas. Tampoco podemos hablar de la RF sin distinción de frecuencia, pues no son lo mismo 2000 millones de hertz que 50 hertz.
Insisto en que lean este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/peligros-celulares-salud-19945/.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 13, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Insisto en que lean este tema: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/peligros-celulares-salud-19945/.


Ya no hace falta. Está todo pegado junto 
Buena sugerencia.

Saludos


----------



## unleased! (Dic 13, 2009)

chalimixster dijo:


> ....sin embargo  radiacion electromagnetica se ha relacionado a  procesos patologicos como el cancer, la pregunta sigue a la deriva pues se relaciona con alteraciones en el adn que causan mutaciones y que pueden llevar a desarrollar cancer en algun momento, todo esto son originados de analisis de toda esta informacion que no se ha logrado comprobar, debido a que no se puede formular un estudio cientifico al 100% certero porque:
> todos lo seres humanos estamos expuestos a este tipo de radiacion, incluso en nustras habitaciones, este tipo no solo proviene de los aparatos de telecomunicacion, sino tambien de la red electrica, de nuestras casas,  de la red publica sobretodo de alta tension.
> diversos estudioas se han llevado a cabo para saber la cusalidad y la relacion que existe entre este tipo de radiacion y la repercusion en los seres humano:  dos que se me viene a la mente es uno en donde se comparo la incidencia de cancer, mielopatias ( leucemias en niños)  en personas que vivien  cercas de redes de alta tension, o uno que se publico en 2008 sobre el uso del celular y la relacion en la baja de cuanta de espermatozoides, son de lo que losgre recordar, y porsupuesto lo publicado en la oms que explica el tema pero  no se concluye tajantemente que no afecte al organismo,  esto a largo plazo, se sabe que a corto plazo no hay repercusion significante solo  el efecto termico comentado anteriomente, pero si fuera asi no hubera preocupacion y no se llevara a cabo el proyecto de campos electromagneticos    http://www.who.int/peh-emf/es/ ,  sino que comcluye que hace falta mas invetigacion al respecto,  esto para saber las repercusiones a largo plazo de la exposicion a este tipo de radiacion.


Actualmente pocas cosas se pueden relacionar directamente, con cierta seguridad, con casos de cancer porque ahora barajan que hasta trabajar de noche lo provoca: http://www.elmundo.es/elmundosalud/2007/12/03/oncologia/1196700429.html
Creo que el cancer se está convirtiendo en una pandemia como ocurre con el sida, ya que cada dia veo mas casos y los médicos solo saben decir "puede ser provocado por esto", es decir, les sorprende tanto que a veces les cuesta encontrar el origen que lo provocó.

"Los fallos de los arquitectos se tapan con flores, la de los cocineros con salsa, la de los medicos con tierra. (Anónimo)"


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 13, 2009)

Como es que Don Tesla pudo enviar DDP a travez del aire??????

¿Hay documentación al respecto?


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Dic 13, 2009)

Hola, estoy completamente de acuerdo con chalimixster a largo plazo puede producir mutaciones en el ADN, es como lo que sucede por estar expuesto al sol, todos se habrán dado cuenta que al salir de la casa nadie se empieza a derretir o cocinar por la radiación UV sin embargo produce alteraciones en el ADN que con los años puede producir cáncer a la piel.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 14, 2009)

La radiación UV es muy diferente a la de microondas. A el que vaya a opinar aquí, si no va a leer al menos los mensajes publicados en este hilo, que por favor se abstenga de contribuir a la desinformación.


----------



## Sebastian1989 (Dic 14, 2009)

Por supuesto que la radiación UV es distinta a la de microondas lo que dije anteriormente es solo un ejemplo de otro tipo de radiación que también produce mutaciones en el ADN, lo que al parecer no todos saben es que cualquier mutación que se produzca en el ADN es permanente por lo que si uno constantemente esta exponiéndose a la fuente de radiación en este caso electromagnética el efecto se va acumulando a través de los años y eso hace que uno tenga más posibilidades de desarrollar cáncer. La verdad es que busque bastante en internet y no encontré ningún estudio “serio” que diga cuanto tiempo hay que estar expuesto a las microondas y a que potencia para que aumente el riesgo de contraer cáncer, lo que si abundan bastantes casos por internet de personas que viven cerca de una antena de celular y empezaron a tener dolor de cabeza y en algunos casos leucemia, aunque dudo que un celular por la potencia de salida que tiene pueda causar algun daño(solo es mi opinion).
    PD:  electrodan ya había leído las 8 páginas anteriores.


----------



## unleased! (Dic 14, 2009)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> La verdad es que busque bastante en internet y no encontré ningún estudio “serio” que diga cuanto tiempo hay que estar expuesto a las microondas y a que potencia para que aumente el riesgo de contraer cáncer, lo que si abundan bastantes casos por internet de personas que viven cerca de una antena de celular y empezaron a tener dolor de cabeza y en algunos casos leucemia, aunque dudo que un celular por la potencia de salida que tiene pueda causar algun daño(solo es mi opinion).


 Es lo que vengo diciendo, la frecuencia importa poco, lo que es dañino es la *potencia* y en segundo lugar el *tiempo de exposición*.

¿Y porqué importa poco la frecuencia? Basicamente porque, a diferencia de lo que muchos creen, la frecuencia de resonancia del agua no es de 2.45Ghz.

Lo que no puede ser seguro son las radiaciones ionizantes ya que, como bién dijo Garrulen (en la página 2, comentario 35) pueden alterar enlaces químicos y llegar a realizar mutaciones sobre el ADN


----------



## electrodan (Dic 14, 2009)

La frecuencia *si* que importa. Las microondas te pueden freir el cerebro, pero no van a alterar tu ADN como lo harían las radiociones ionizantes (al menos, no tan rápidamente). Y justamente, si una radiación es ionizante o no depende únicamente de su frecuencia.


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 14, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> La radiación UV es muy diferente a la de microondas. A el que vaya a opinar aquí, si no va a leer al menos los mensajes publicados en este hilo, que por favor se abstenga de contribuir a la desinformación.



Es diferente porque el ojo humano la puede percibir, pero se la considera también una onda electromagnética.

Según Wikipedia:



> La luz (del latín lux, lucis) es la clase de energía electromagnética radiante que puede ser percibida por el ojo humano. En un sentido más amplio, el término luz incluye el rango entero de radiación conocido como el espectro electromagnético.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

Sebastian1989 dijo:


> ...al parecer no todos saben es que cualquier mutación que se produzca en el ADN es *permanente* por lo que...


Me permito sugerir que en lugar de "permanente" uses "irreversible". Desde el momento que puede mutar, una segunda mutación también es posible haciendo que la primera no sea permanente.
Lo que no se podrá es revertir la mutación al estado original.

Por otro lado, la radiación ultravioleta no es perceptible por el ojo humano Agustín (aunque hay animales que sí la ven). Como su nombre lo indica, su longitud de onda está más allá de la del violeta que es la más corta que podemos ver.

Saludos


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 14, 2009)

Es cierto Cacho, me equivoqué al indicar que era perceptible por el ojo.
Lo que si es correcto, es que se la considera una onda electromagnética.
¿No? (ya dudo de mi mismo...)


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

agustinzzz dijo:


> Lo que si es correcto, es que se la considera una onda electromagnética.
> ¿No?



Si le ponés una hoja de papel, ¿la onda UV pasa? No. Ups... Las electromagnéticas sí.

[Advertencia]Niños, no hagan esto en casa.[Advertencia]
Poné al hamster en una bolsa de papel y metelo al microondas (son electromagnéticas). Si no se cocina, las ondas no pasan el papel. Si se achicharra... bueno, el experimento fue un "éxito".
[Advertencia Repetida]Niños, no hagan esto en casa.[Advertencia Repetida]

Si en cambio te ponés una hoja de papel que te tape el ombligo y alrededores y te tirás panza arriba al sol en verano, en una horita estás todo rojo (los UV hicieron lo suyo) menos en el ombligo. Los UV no pasaron el papel.
Tampoco lo hagan en casa, a menos que les guste quedar colorados por el sol y exponerse a un lindo cáncer de piel con el tiempo.

Debe ser mecánica la onda, entonces.
Si vienen del sol, viaja por el vacío hasta la tierra. Ups... Las ondas mecánicas no viajan en el vacío...

Pero... ¿qué cuernos de onda son la luz y sus amigas?
Es una discusión que tiene bastante tiempo ya y no se acabó todavía (hasta donde sé). Se la considera electromagnética en ciertos aspectos y mecánica en otras. "E' un bicho raro, vea mire..."

Saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si le ponés una hoja de papel, ¿la onda UV pasa? No. Ups... Las electromagnéticas sí.
> 
> [Advertencia]Niños, no hagan esto en casa.[Advertencia]
> Poné al hamster en una bolsa de papel y metelo al microondas (son electromagnéticas). Si no se cocina, las ondas no pasan el papel. Si se achicharra... bueno, el experimento fue un "éxito".
> ...


Tanto la luz visible como los UV, los rayos X y los gamma tambien son ondas electromagneticas. 
La frecuencia del UV es ~500000 veces superior a la del microondas --> el comportamiento con los materiales es bastante diferente, pero siguen verificando las ecuaciones de Maxwell  



> Pero... ¿qué cuernos de onda son la luz y sus amigas?
> Es una discusión que tiene bastante tiempo ya y no se acabó todavía (hasta donde sé). Se la considera electromagnética en ciertos aspectos y mecánica en otras. "E' un bicho raro, vea mire..."


Creo que te referis a la "Dualidad Onda-Particula".
A medida que disminuye la longitud de onda se va manifestando gradualmente un comportamiento corpuscular, empieza a notarse en el infrarrojo (longitudes "moleculares") y cuando llegas a los rayos gamma los fotones ya son verdaderos cascotes con nada de comportamento de onda (longitudes "atomicas").

No se puede responder a la pregunta filosofica _*¿qué cuernos de onda son la luz y sus amigas?*_ porque *cuando uno se refiere a la naturaleza de algo siempre lo hace asociandolo con elementos que perciben nuestros sentidos*. Con la dualidad onda-particula vamos muertos (y ni hablar con el Principio de Incertidumbre ) porque no existe tal relacion. 
Por suerte esto no es ninguna restriccion para su comprension, porque los fenomenos se estudian *por sus propiedades*.


--------------------------------------------------------------------

Si alguno le interesa leer un libro de divulgacion sobre las bases de la fisica moderna, le recomiendo "30 años que conmovieron la fisica" de George Gamow. 
Comenta justamente los trabajos (de Planck en adelante) que revolucionaron la fisica en ~30 años.
Tiene unos cuantos  años pero es excelente.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 14, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Si le ponés una hoja de papel, ¿la onda UV pasa? No. Ups... Las electromagnéticas sí.


¡¡Potencia!!


Cacho dijo:


> [Advertencia]Niños, no hagan esto en casa.[Advertencia]
> Poné al hamster en una bolsa de papel y metelo al microondas (son electromagnéticas). Si no se cocina, las ondas no pasan el papel. Si se achicharra... bueno, el experimento fue un "éxito".
> [Advertencia Repetida]Niños, no hagan esto en casa.[Advertencia Repetida]


No dijiste de que materíal es el papel, si contiene partículas metálicas es posible que no le suceda nada. (papel aliuminio) [La advertencia sigue en pie]



Cacho dijo:


> Si en cambio te ponés una hoja de papel que te tape el ombligo y alrededores y te tirás panza arriba al sol en verano, en una horita estás todo rojo (los UV hicieron lo suyo) menos en el ombligo. Los UV no pasaron el papel.
> Tampoco lo hagan en casa, a menos que les guste quedar colorados por el sol y exponerse a un lindo cáncer de piel con el tiempo.
> 
> Debe ser mecánica la onda, entonces.
> ...


 
Mecánica... Es posible que rebote, como pelota, debido a la longitud de onda.

Click..


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 14, 2009)

Gracias a todos.

Ahora soy una persona más que no está seguro si está parado sobre partículas u ondas...


----------



## Cacho (Dic 14, 2009)

Primero que nada Agustín: Si Eduardo dice algo que no coincide en todo o en parte con lo que digo yo, creéle a él. Es mucho más probable que así estés en lo correcto (yo voy a hacer lo mismo con la luz). Y sí Eduardo, era aquello de los corpúsculos lo que tenía dando vueltas en la cabeza.
Otra vez se comprueba eso de que "a buen entrendedor..." con tu respuesta. Gracias por aclarar la cosa.

Segundo, es cierto que no aclaré qué tipo de papel Cronos. Si fuera metálico se cocinaría en su jugo el hamster aunque no pasaran los rayos. Error mío.
Reformulo: Si el hamster sale cocido, las ondas atravesaron la bolsa o la calentaron lo suficiente 

Tercero: Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 14, 2009)

Tendrá algo que ver que los rayos gamma/ alfa, pasan cierto espesores de metales?.
Son justamente estos los que cocinan por dentro y fuera nuestros cuerpecitos.

Solo se encuentran en reacciones nucleares.

Saludos!!!


----------



## unleased! (Dic 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> La frecuencia *si* que importa. Las microondas te pueden freir el cerebro, pero no van a alterar tu ADN como lo harían las radiociones ionizantes (al menos, no tan rápidamente). Y justamente, si una radiación es ionizante o no depende únicamente de su frecuencia.


 Aunque no lo sepas todo el mundo es bombardeado con radiaciones ionizantes provenientes del espacio como pueden ser los rayos X, rayos gamma y los rayos cosmicos que logran pasar el campo magnético de la tierra y llegan en cantidades ínfimas (aproximadamente el 10-15% de la radiación que recibimos son rayos de este tipo), pero llegan. ¿has visto a alguien con 3 ojos en la frente?

Los microondas de casa calientan por *potencia* el agua y *no* *por la frecuencia*.
La frecuencia solo es un medio de transporte.

- ¿Porqué, no se usa el principio de la resonancia?
*
No!!* No se usa el principio de la resonancia para nada. Los microondas y los teléfonos móviles trabajan el la frecuencia de los 2.4Ghz porque es una frecuencia *abierta*.

- ¿Y cual es la frecuencia de resonancia del agua?

La frecuencia de resonancia del agua varía enormemente no solo en sus estados de sólido, liquido y gaseoso, sino que también varía con la temperatura y con la forma del recipiente donde se aloje. Por lo que podemos decir que la frecuencia queda descartada. Algunos estudios dicen que el agua es capaz de resonar con mucha facilidad en las frecuencias RILA.

Aunque sean Bajas frecuencias, si la potencia es alta hacen daño, eso lo comprobaron en discovery channel casi por accidente, con las frecuencias subsónicas que al equipo les provocaba mareos, dolores en el pecho y, a una frecuencia de 32Hz desorientación (25000W de potencia):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6tSn_YcMw3E

La frecuencia NO importa, es la potencia.


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 15, 2009)

Entonces... ¿aumentando la potencia de cualquier tipo de onda, ya sea microondas o luz UV teóricamente podría atravesar cualquier cuerpo?


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Es cierto que cualquier frecuencia en exceso puede ser peligrosa o dañina. Pero los efectos SI que son diferentes con la frecuencia.

Básicamente, porque las estructuras que reciben cada frecuencia son diferentes. Las frecuencias bajas pueden inducir corrientes en el cuerpo, otras como la luz no.


----------



## agustinzzz (Dic 15, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Las frecuencias bajas pueden inducir corrientes en el cuerpo, otras como la luz no.



¿Cómo es posible esta afirmación?

¿La radiación de luz proveniente del Sol, no produce interferencia en los sistemas de comunicación?.
Entonces, ¿no sería posible que la luz induzca corriente? (por más mínima que sea)


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Del Sol provienen muchas radiaciones, con una parte muy importante fuera de las frecuencias visibles. Eso es lo que interfiere en las comunicaciones por Radio, no la luz visible.
En realidad, la luz si puede inducir corriente en algunas estructuras, pero estas son microscópicas (del orden de nanómetros, invisibles en un microscopio óptico).


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 15, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Primero que nada Agustín: Si Eduardo dice algo que no coincide en todo o en parte con lo que digo yo, creéle a él. Es mucho más probable que así estés en lo correcto (yo voy a hacer lo mismo con la luz). Y sí Eduardo, era aquello de los corpúsculos lo que tenía dando vueltas en la cabeza.
> Otra vez se comprueba eso de que "a buen entrendedor..." con tu respuesta. Gracias por aclarar la cosa.
> 
> Segundo, es cierto que no aclaré qué tipo de papel Cronos. Si fuera metálico se cocinaría en su jugo el hamster aunque no pasaran los rayos. Error mío.
> ...


 
Gracias por el saludo Cacho.. 

Bueno, porque para salir de dudas no lo hacemos con una papa (patata). alcabo de unos segundos abrimos el horno de microondas y verificamos su temperatura!! Pero recuerda poner otra patata sin envoltura metálica y checamos las temperaturas en las patatas. (Nota: La segunda patata sin envoltura, sirve para que no se regresen las microondas al magnetrón y dañe su antena, o todo el magnetrón!!) (Diran entonces, pues todas las microondas las absorvió la patata sin envolver-Absurdo!!)


> Del Sol provienen muchas radiaciones, con una parte muy importante fuera de las frecuencias visibles. Eso es lo que interfiere en las comunicaciones por Radio, no la luz visible.
> En realidad, la luz si puede inducir corriente en algunas estructuras, pero estas son microscópicas (del orden de nanómetros, invisibles en un microscopio óptico).


 
Exactamente! Por lo que necesitarías una antena tan pequeña como el anillo nanometrico de otro tema -que no se interprete que la antena debe ser circular como el anillo, más bien debe tener las dimensiones del mismo -nanométrica.

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Exactamente! Por lo que necesitarías una antena tan pequeña como el anillo nanometrico de otro tema -que no se interprete que la antena debe ser circular como el anillo, más bien debe tener las dimensiones del mismo -nanométrica.
> 
> Click..



Parece que hay un proyecto en el cual implica antenas nanometricas para trasmitir datos mas eficientemente... Creo.

Y lo de la patata... Prefiero no dañar mi HM. Pero es seguro que no pase la radiación en la patata envuelta. Apuesto unos doritos!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 15, 2009)

Ding, ding, ding..
Te has ganado los Doritos!!!

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Dic 15, 2009)

Si ponés papel en el micro, vas a ver saltar unas buenas chispas.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 15, 2009)

JHajaja, Que más puedo pedir, gané unos doritos y no quemé mi microondas!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 20, 2009)

electrodan dijo:


> Si ponés papel en el micro, vas a ver saltar unas buenas chispas.


 
Jejeje..
Pero resulta que el papel aluminio no tiene el tamaño de la longitud de onda del micro. Lo que pasaría es rebotar la onda tal como hace con las paredes y el mallado de la puerta por donde miras el interior.

Para que salgan chispas tiene que tener una resonancia similar, ya sea con las estacionarias o con la principal.

Es verdas que saltan chispas, una vez meti un vaso que tenia crema comestible. Un pequeño fragmento adherido a la orilla era metálico y sí, salieron chispas.
Interesado con el suceso, coloque una tirita más larga, obviamente quite la más pequeña, y no salio chispa alguna, deduje que era por la longitud de onda.

Otra ocasión se me olvido una cuchara adentro del plato de sopa que calente y no paso nada, la sopa quedo deliciosa y la cuchara no sufrio cambio alguno, ni el microodndas.

Por eso sugerí que pusieran una patata sin envolver para que absorba las ondas y éstas no se regresen al magnetrón y lo dañe.

Click..


----------



## asherar (Dic 21, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> ... Interesado con el suceso, coloque una tirita más larga, obviamente quite la más pequeña, y no salio chispa alguna, deduje que era por la longitud de onda.
> ...



Puede ser que hayas puesto la tirita justo a lo largo de una línea nodal, donde el campo es muy pequeño o nulo. 
Las ondas del microondas son estacionarias. Por eso hay que hacer girar la comida, o dejar reposar un rato para que el calor se distribuya parejo. 

Idealmente, si se pone un papel con un metalizado muy delgado (p. ej. un pedazo de cartón de tetra-brick), de 10cm x 10cm, y se lo deja unos pocos segundos, luego de chisporrotear un poco, se quema un patrón de franjas separada entre sí por una distancia de unos pocos mm. 
Esa distancia es la mitad de la longitud de onda, ya que la potencia va con el campo al cuadrado (lo que mata el signo). 

Ojo que esta prueba la hice hace mucho, y no recuerdo detalles. Sólo recuerdo que cuando ví las chispas apagué todo por las dudas. 

*PD: Hice la prueba de nuevo con papel metalizado y plastificado (de una bolsa de yerba mate): las chispas se forman en trayectorias irregulares, y enseguida **se prende fuego ...!!!*

Mejor hacer la prueba con una tapa de empanada cruda, y esperar hasta que se tueste. 

 ...

Hay algunos metales que se puede meter al microondas, pero no sé de qué material son.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 21, 2009)

Excelente Alejandro! De ese modo se satisfacen las inquietudes, preguntas, respuestas mal hechas, etc.

De ahí que la experimentación nos llleve al conocimiento.

Es posible que haya una tesis del asunto, pero habrá por ahí un cientifico que dedique horas-hombre para dar una solución a este pequeño dilema del papel aluminio dentro del microondas, y si dentro de la envoltura esta nuestra mascota tierna..? Ojalá! y nos quitamos de hacerla sufrir. 

Click..


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 21, 2009)

El cobre reacionará con el Micro??
Ya me dieron ganas de probar.


----------



## electrodan (Dic 21, 2009)

Obviamente. Al ser un metal tiene características parecidas a las del aluminio.


----------



## asherar (Dic 21, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> Excelente Alejandro! De ese modo se satisfacen las inquietudes, preguntas, *respuestas mal hechas* (???), etc.
> ...



Je, je, yo justifico mis desatinos pensando que "la única pregunta tonta es la que no se hace". 

...



electrodan dijo:


> Obviamente. Al ser un metal tiene características parecidas a las del aluminio.



Pero hay metales que SI se pueden meter al microondas. 
No así los huevos (de gallina, con otros no se puede cerrar la puerta).


----------



## electrodan (Dic 21, 2009)

Bueno, pero "reaccionar" supongo que debe reaccionar. Por lo menos calentarse un poco!


----------



## asherar (Dic 22, 2009)

Vienen como unas mesitas de alambre para que el plato o la fuente que uno pone no quede apoyado sobre el fondo. 
Yo no lo tengo, por eso no sé decirte si calienta o no.

*El proceso físico*

En los metales lo que ocurre es que, debido a la conductividad tan alta (para las cuentas se considera infinita), la superficie siempre resulta una equipotencial (E tangencial = 0, y V = cte.).
Al incidir una onda EM (electromagnética) se inducen distribuciones de cargas y corrientes superficiales. Estas distribuciones hacen que el campo E tangencial sea cero. Para eso, la componente tangencial del campo eléctrico inducido o dispersado se debe cancelar con la del campo incidente. Esto pasa tanto en los hornos a microondas como en la detección de radar.

En los objetos detectados y en la antena detectora del radar pasa algo similar, sólo que las corrientes son muy débiles para generar chispas. 
En la antena emisora en cambio la potencia suele ser alta, y a nadie se le ocurre andar parándose cerca. En general las dos funciones (emitir y recibir) las realiza una misma antena.

*NOTA 1*: El radar emite una onda EM _viajera_ y detecta el campo retrodispersado o reflejado por los objetos metálicos. 

En los hornos de microondas se tiene una cavidad y por eso la onda es _estacionaria_. Como hay mayor densidad de potencia el efecto es más espectacular. Las corrientes inducidas son muy altas, de ahí los chispazos y a temperatura.

En materiales no tan buenos conductores, como una papa, la profundidad de penetración es mayor, y el campo incidente afecta el volumen. Las corrientes se inducen en todo el cuerpo en proporción con la potencia (~E^2) incidente. La masa se calienta en proporción con la energía absorbida, lo que depende en parte de la conductividad (efecto Joule) y en parte de las propiedades de absorción del material. 

Si van a hornear un hámster con papel de aluminio, calculen la profuncidad de penetración para la frecuencia del horno y la conductividad del aluminio. 

*NOTA 2*: la profundidad de penetración (*d*) depende tanto de la frecuencia de la onda (*f*) como de la conductividad del material (*s*) (ver *Skin effect* o *efecto pelicular*). 
La dependencia es tal que para mayor *f* ó *s*, menor es *d.





*


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 22, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:
			
		

> La dependencia es tal que para mayor *f* ó *s*, menor es *d.*


 
Por lo que debo pensar que si la frecuencia de un horno de microondas es cerca de los 2.5Ghz y la conductividad del aluminio es tal alta (como lo describes arriba, en el proceso físico), tenemos que la profundidad de penetración es menor.

Razonando así, es probable que las chispas se generen en el exterior del papel aluminio y no dentro de el, por lo que estaría a salvo nuesta tierna mascota!

Nota: LA advertencia de Cacho sigue en pie, no lo hagan es casa con su mascotita, haganlo en un laboratorio con la mascota del vecino!! 

Click..


----------



## asherar (Dic 22, 2009)

CRONOS1970 dijo:


> ... Razonando así, es probable que las chispas se generen en el exterior del papel aluminio y no dentro de el, por lo que estaría a salvo nuesta tierna mascota! ...


 

Como habrás notado, podría haberlo sugerido yo, pero dejé que otro sacara las conclusiones ... por las dudas ...  

También puede ocurrir que el hámster resista la física del chisporroteo ... pero la experiencia tan dramática lo deje medio trastornado !


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Pero hay metales que SI se pueden meter al microondas.
> No así los huevos (de gallina, *con otros no se puede cerrar la puerta*).


Claro, los de avestruz son muy grandes 

Lo que una vez me explicó un profesor al que le creo la burrada que me diga, es que los microondas lo que hacen es hacer vibrar las moléculas de agua. Los dos átomos de hidrógeno forman un ángulo entre sí (algo más de  104 grados) y la frecuencia de las ondas con que se bombardean es tal que atrae a uno y otro alternativamente.
Con eso la molécula gana energía cinética y... el cuento de siempre.

Supongo que los metales que se pueden meter al microondas son aquellos cuyas moléculas no tengan ángulos como el del agua ni sus (sub)múltiplos. ¿No?

Saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 22, 2009)

Puede ser que al ser una rejilla de metal y que si se puede usar dentro del horno, actue de modo similar a la que está adosada a la puerta del microondas; por la cuál podemos ver lo que se cocina dentro del mismo.

Ahora bien, insisto en que mientras no entre cualquier metal en sintonía con la longitud de onda, no pasa nada!!

Y en efecto Cacho, tu maestro tiene razón, y tú al citar lo que te dijo.

Por otro lado, existen plásticos que si puedes usar y otros no!
Esto es debido a que algunos no toleran las temperaturas que pueden soportar; otra, que algunos plásticos contienen pequeñas burbujas de aire humedo, por lo que las moleculas de agua están presentes y esos provocaría algún daño, por lo menos a la bandeja plástica donde cocinas tus alimentos.

(Todo esto del horno microondas, si alguién pregunta que tiene que ver con el nombre del tema <*Peligros de los celulares para la salud*>, es prara probar que si no le sucede nada a tu pequeño hamster, o si alguna o poca radiación electromágnetica llegará a penetrar en la elvoltura de papel aluminio, -o como diría álguien más aventurado, sin estar del todo equivocado, "Jaula de Faraday" - ésta radiación no sería dañina para la salud. Tanto o igual que la radiación que emite tu celular através de tu hueso craneal.

Click..


----------



## asherar (Dic 23, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Claro, los de avestruz son muy grandes
> ...



Cacho, vos sí que, literalmente, me interpretaste "al vuelo" !


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 23, 2009)

Mejor no me arriesgo, tengo unas ganas de meter unas cucarachas pero no me van a decir nada si quedaron medio loquitas despues de la sesion de radioterapia.!!!


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 23, 2009)

Pero luego dicen que serían los únicos los bichos que sobrevivirían a una catastrofe nuclear. 
En una nada y solo adquieren un bronceado hawaiano.. 

(Ya había pensado en las cúcaras, pero luego se me antojaron unos chocolates y se me olvido..jajaja... jejejej.. Ups, se me olvido cerrar la puerta del micoondas que se daño de la puerta!!)

Y entodo caso no sería radioterapia el que las metas al microondas, mas bien sería magnetoterápia.. Jajaja..

Click..


----------



## unleased! (Dic 24, 2009)

Cacho dijo:


> Supongo que los metales que se pueden meter al microondas son aquellos cuyas moléculas no tengan ángulos como el del agua ni sus (sub)múltiplos. ¿No?
> 
> Saludos


Prueba a meter un metal pero sin que toque ninguna parte metálica del microondas, es decir, suspendido sobre una superficie aislante.


----------



## asherar (Dic 24, 2009)

unleased! dijo:


> Prueba a meter un metal pero sin que toque ninguna parte metálica del microondas, es decir, suspendido sobre una superficie aislante.


Por qué no pruebas primero vos y nos subes un video de cómo quedó *tu* microondas ?


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 24, 2009)

¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡PERO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

No olviden meter algo para cocinarlo, insisto en que las ondas tienen que ser absorvidas o disipadas o atenuadas o amortiguadas o como quieran llamarle. De otro modo sí dañas tu micro. Cómo? pues las ondas regresarían de algun modo hacia el magnetron y entonces la antena se quema y adios nicanor, el costo es similar a tu micro completo.

Click..


----------



## Eduardo (Dic 24, 2009)

Porque no meten una uva?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T4aT2svp09M


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 24, 2009)

Ya se! Los gases del fermentado se incendian.

Lo que no se, como? Quizá entre ambas mitades se genera un pequeño arco electrico, producto de la longitud de onda en la superficie de las dos mitades de la uva.

Espero no disparatar.

Click..


----------



## electrodan (Dic 24, 2009)

Interesantes las bolas que logra conteniendo los gases.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 24, 2009)

Está mejor este, chicos, no lo intenten.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOAsqHRjD44


----------



## electrodan (Dic 25, 2009)

Espero que mi teléfono no tenga uno de esos adentro.


----------



## asherar (Dic 25, 2009)

Con el hámster podría pasar algo así (ficción): 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQOxHi3iM_E&NR=1

Dedicado al 28 de diciembre, día de los inocentes.


----------



## CRONOS1970 (Dic 26, 2009)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Con el hámster podría pasar algo así (ficción):
> 
> [www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQOxHi3iM_E&NR=1]
> 
> Dedicado al 28 de diciembre, día de los inocentes.


 
Charros, yo lo quité a la mitad del experimento.. Jajajaj 
Eso quiere decir que me la crei!!!!

Ckick..


----------



## fernandob (Abr 18, 2010)

hola, disculpen que reviva a este muerto, pero quiero ser ordenado y seguir donde corresponfda .igual........mire la fecha y aun no larga olor a muerto ...

abri este tema por culpa de esto.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/legal-35022/

uno mira con desprecio a las grandes compañias que nos hacen estos celulares que tienen camara y te suenan los mocos , pero ......con que potencia emite un celular ??
por que luego leo que los muchachos de el gremio construyen sus emisores "polentitas" y no creo que emitan con un casco en la cabeza onda el malo de los x-men .
cuales son las potencias ?? cual es el criterio ???
cuand un aficionado emite lo hace estando lejos de el punto de emision ?? o no es tan asi.


----------



## Chico3001 (Abr 18, 2010)

Un celular transmite con potencia ajustable segun el nivel de la señal, y el maximo de transmision es de 2W por norma.... no pueden exceder de esa potencia...


----------



## boximil1 (Abr 25, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Está mejor este, chicos, no lo intenten.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOAsqHRjD44


 
debe ser un truco, hasta da la impresion de tener forma de una especie de monstruo, quizas sea de alguien que estudia efectos especiales.
o sera cierto ?


----------



## Tacatomon (Abr 25, 2010)

Me reservo mis comentarios en ese vídeo...


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 27, 2010)

Otro peligro . . . .









JEJEJE


----------



## Helminto G. (May 27, 2010)

el problema es que el estado de cuenta llegue alto, en ese caso se paso de vivo ese muerto


----------



## zener706 (May 28, 2010)

no sé yo uso celulares hace varios años, supongo que al final se verán los resultados.
nuestra generacion es el experimento de las ondas de celular


----------



## Helminto G. (May 28, 2010)

te recomiendo que escribas de perdida completo

y porcierto vienvenido


----------



## zener706 (May 28, 2010)

buen dato y gracias por la bienvenida


----------



## asherar (Jun 17, 2010)

Un poco de información con algunos valores como para comparar: ​ 


> *FRECUENCIA DE ONDA*
> 
> Los efectos de la corriente sobre las personas, es casi  independiente de la frecuencia, hasta unos 1.000 ciclos/s, no importando  si esta es continua o alterna. Por debajo de este valor aparecen  fenómenos térmicos, farádicos y electrolíticos, principalmente.
> 
> ...


Fuente: 
http://www.info-radiofrecuencia.es/frecuencia-de-onda.html 

Otra fuente alternativa: 
http://www.asenmac.com/radiacion/radia2.htm






Y algo más básico todavía: 



> Las  ondas electromagnéticas son absorbidas en la atmósfera de acuerdo a la  longitud de onda.
> Dos compuestos son responsables de la mayoría de la  absorción de señal: oxígeno (O 2) y vapor de agua (H 2  O). El primer pico se produce  en el agua de 22 GHz debido a, y el segundo a los 63 GHz a causa de  oxígeno.
> La cantidad real de vapor de agua y oxígeno en la atmósfera normalmente  disminuye con un aumento en la altitud debido a la disminución de la  presión, por lo que estos gráficos se aplican desde el nivel del mar  hasta alrededor de 1 km de altitud.
> La atenuación  total través de la atmósfera en cualquier frecuencia sin obstrucciones  través de la atmósfera es la suma de espacio libre en pérdida en el trayecto , la atenuación causada por la  absorción de oxígeno y vapor de atenuación por absorción de agua.
> ...


Fuente:
http://www.rfcafe.com/references/electrical/atm-absorption.htm


*Aquí*  están los más actuales máximos permisibles de exposición a RF dados por la FCC (2007).  
Traducido  por Google de
http://www.rfcafe.com/references/electrical/fcc-maximum-permissible-exposure.htm 
​


----------



## asherar (Jun 17, 2010)

Esto creo que  es bastante ilustrativo: 

con respecto al efecto que produce:
http://www.rfsafe.com/DNA_EFFECTS.htm  (*traducir*)

y con respecto a dónde llevarlo:
http://www.rfsafe.com/cell_phone_headsets.htm (*traducir*)


----------



## Nepper (Jun 21, 2010)

un segundo... la radiofrecuencia viaja por el auricular??? yo pensé que solo tenía audio... por decirlo de algúna forma...


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2010)

El cable del auricular la hace de antena, de ahí se irradia... Al menos, eso es lo que creo.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2010)

la antena del celular no se acerca para nada al auricular, chequen algun diagrama si no me creen


----------



## Eduardo (Jun 21, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Esto creo que  es *bastante ilustrativo*:
> con respecto al efecto que produce:
> http://www.rfsafe.com/DNA_EFFECTS.htm  (*traducir*)
> y con respecto a dónde llevarlo:
> http://www.rfsafe.com/cell_phone_headsets.htm (*traducir*)


 Me estás cargando? Esa es una página de venta estilo "Llame Ya! Si compra dentro de los próximos 60', con el buje y la malla protectora se lleva una pulsera energética de regalo".

Sólo les falta ofrecer supositorios de acero inoxidable para los que llevan el celular en el bolsillo de atrás.


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> la antena del celular no se acerca para nada al auricular, chequen algun diagrama si no me creen



¿Pero no puede colarse por el cable del auricular y pasar directo a la cabeza?
Yo creo que si...


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2010)

abre un celular encuentra los amplis de señal, regularmente dicen skyworks o tienen un dibujo similar a una antena, bienen perfectamente blindados y por lo general lejos del auricular en varios aspectos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2010)

Pero yo me refiero a que cuando se hace una llamada y se tiene conectados los auriculares, como se está irradiando la RF, parte de esta se "va" por el cable del auricular.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2010)

no se mucho de rf, eso habria que preguntarle a los expertos pero la longitud de onda del celular es muy diferente de lo que puede recibir el cable y si llega a recibir algo la potencia recibida por el cable no me preocupa, mas ondas hay en el aire que chocan en contra te nuestra testera


----------



## Tacatomon (Jun 21, 2010)

Igual y es una idea, pero, pues, está ahí. La RF se mete donde sea...

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Jun 21, 2010)

de ese modo la rf ya la tienes dentro (_no es albur_) en el aire hay tantas señales que no puedo ni imaginarlas


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2010)

> no se mucho de rf, eso habria que preguntarle *a los expertos *pero ...



Sí, es una lástima que no haya ningun experto, aquí en "fe"  

Ya van como 220 mensajes en este hilo y no aparece ningún referente "serio"


----------



## electrodan (Jun 22, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Sí, es una lástima que no haya ningun experto, aquí en "fe"
> 
> Ya van como 220 mensajes en este hilo y no aparece ningún referente "serio"



Casi que no capto la ironía.


----------



## asherar (Jun 22, 2010)

electrodan dijo:


> Casi que no capto la ironía.


"Casi capto", o "no capto" ?
Tal vez sea mejor quedarse con la duda ...


----------



## Vlay (Jun 22, 2010)

aqui les dejo un buen documental hacerca del tema, talvez lo hayan visto, talvez les saque sus dudas 
Rodeados De Ondas


----------



## electrodan (Jun 23, 2010)

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> "Casi capto", o "no capto" ?
> Tal vez sea mejor quedarse con la duda ...



Quise decir que por poco no detecto la ironía, pero al final me di cuenta de que lo era.


----------



## palotronix (Jun 23, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El mejor indicio es que los primeros técnicos que orientaban antenas transmisoras de microondas , primero sintieron un calorcito en el pecho , y después se murieron de cancer.
> 
> Hasta que se avivaron que había que hacerlo desde atrás de la misma!
> 
> ...


y vos, usás celular? 

Yo te digo porque no uso y trato de no llamar a celulares.

Entiendo tu opinión y la comparto, pero hablar siendo tan determinante y soberbio usando celular no lo veo etico.

saludos !


----------



## electrodan (Jun 27, 2010)

Vi el documental ese "Rodeados de ondas"  y me pareció interesante. Habla de varios estudios que no tenía idea de que existían.


----------



## paturuzet (Jun 30, 2010)

esto tiene su estudio en una rama llamada "Biofisica" que lleva la biologia al entendimiento físico, si buscan un poco podran descubrir algo nuevo para algunos, le dare una ayuda dandole el nombre de un libro "por que escribi un libro/manual para estudiantes de medicina"  Fijensen, lean y si descubren interes en algo particular investigen y tendran su solucion al problema
----> Si el problema tiene solucion, para que hacerse problema, y si el problema no tiene solucion, entonces para que hacerse problema... <-----


----------



## Gangeros (Abr 14, 2011)

asherar dijo:


> La cuenta de más arriba sirve  para estimar efectos parásitos de cualquier circuito electrónico, en un caso
> en que se pueden hacer algunos números. Nada dice de la emisión normal por la antena.
> Sería útil saber algo de la potencia que sí emite.
> La única estimación hasta ahora es:
> ...





Amigo asherar mi nombre es Michael castillo. soy de Cali colombia, en este momento estoy estudiando ing. Electrica en la universidad del valle trato de contactarte porque necesito informacion sobre este tema, impacto o peligros de los celulares para el ser humano(radiación), es que en mi curso de introduccion a la ing electrica me mandaron a hacer un video sobre este tema y pues quisiera que me ayudes gracias por tu atención espero tu pronta respuesta.



asherar dijo:


> Esto creo que  es bastante ilustrativo:
> 
> con respecto al efecto que produce:
> http://www.rfsafe.com/DNA_EFFECTS.htm  (*traducir*)
> ...




Amigo asherar mi nombre es Michael castillo. soy de Cali colombia, en este momento estoy estudiando ing. Electrica en la universidad del valle trato de contactarte porque necesito informacion sobre este tema, impacto o peligros de los celulares para el ser humano(radiación) y pues veo que sabes harto por las respuestas del post, es que en mi curso de introduccion a la ing electrica me mandaron a hacer un video sobre este tema y pues quisiera que me ayudes gracias por tu atención espero tu pronta respuesta.


----------



## asherar (Abr 14, 2011)

@gangeros : La información que conozco es la que se ha subido hasta ahora. Fijate lo que encuentras en los mensajes anteriores. 

Saludos


----------



## fernandob (Abr 14, 2011)

el dia que se confirme que los celulares son perjudiciales las acciones de esas empresas  se viene a pique.
y estas empresas cambian de dueños.


----------



## Azlan (Abr 14, 2011)

Los fabricantes  de  celulares  no les importa realmente la salud de los usuarios ellos con tal de vender te dicen cualquier cosa, creo que esto es un tema muy importante y se deberia hacer una investigacion seria y a fondo.


----------



## fernandob (Jun 1, 2011)

bueno, por suerte no es tan viejo este tema, vieron que la Organizacion no se que para la salud ya califico a los celulares como de cierto peligro ??

que opinan ?? 

no creo que esa organizacion haya realizado esa claificacion solo por habladurias, anda a saber que estudios ya poseen que no son concluyentes o que no pueden mostrar.
ALGO DEBE HABER, por que , hay presiones para que NO se diga nada.....
a ver como me explico:
"por defecto" hay unas R. de pull-up que tienden a empujar a que "no pasa anda " , y esas son las mismas empresas de celulares , las cuales SI se ocupan de presionar en un sentido .

asi que ...para que la cosa oficialmente este como esta es que algo si hay .


aca:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/jaula-faraday-funciona-alreves-56340/index2.html

hablamso acerca de la jaula de faraday y la diferencia entre bloquear un rayo y bloquear una onda de radio.

a alguien se le ocurre como /donde conseguir una placa suave, flexible, comoda que bloquee la señal de microondas , como si fuese una funda de celular, la cual solo estaria adelante , en la parte que va a la cara de uno o sea la pantalla, asi solo saldra la señal hacia atras.


----------



## fichi (Jul 7, 2011)

Hola, quería saber si yo uso un celular sin el chip puesto, para escuchar musica y ver vídeos, produce la misma cantidad de radiación electromagnética que uno que tiene chip puesto, ya que me duermo con el celular pegado a mi cabeza, y se dice que podría causar daños. Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## lajodadelbuscapolosinlaR (Jul 7, 2011)

En teoría emite menos que con chip, ya que no esta registrado/emitiendo codigos de control a una antena local. tal vez algunos celulares acepten llamadas de emergencia sin chip, por lo tanto buscan senal , entonces emiten radiación a menor nivel


----------



## fichi (Jul 7, 2011)

Muchas gracias por responder. Mi celular es un Nokia 6131, al no tener chip no se puede hacer tampoco llamadas de emergencias. En este caso, emite una mínima radiación?.
Porque están los que sin chip permiten hacer llamadas de emergencias, y los que no.
Para estos últimos, está su antena enviando y/o recibiendo ondas de radio. aunque no este relacionándose con otra antena, o no esté registrada?, o está totalmente inactiva, aunque la batería le proporcione energía?. Muchas gracias.
Saludos.


----------



## nacamza (Jul 9, 2011)

Los celulares tienen un modo llamado "vuelo", en este modo se apaga el transmisor por lo tanto no hay radiación


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 22, 2011)

Teléfonos móviles no causan cáncer: la conclusión de una investigación a gran escala






​
La historia polémica sobre la correlación entre el uso de teléfonos móviles y la aparición de cáncer tiene un nuevo capítulo. Hace unos meses ONU dijo que los móviles son posiblemente cancerígenos y recientemente Escepticos dedico un programa al tema. Como quiera que sea, el resultado de una investigación danesa con 15 años de duración afirma, en pocas palabras, que tal correlación no existe, por lo menos a la fecha.

El estudio fue publicado en un artículo científico de nombre “Use of mobile phones and risk of brain tumours: update of Danish cohort study”. La investigación tiene como objetivo investigar el riesgo de tumores en el sistema nervioso central entre los usuarios de telefonía móvil en Dinamarca.

Los 358.403 participantes del estudio fueron todos daneses mayores de 30 años nacidos después de 1925. Esto representa 3.8 millones de años acumulados. Además los participantes fueron divididos en dos grupos: “usuarios” y “no usuarios” de teléfonos móviles antes de 1995. Considerando que entre 1990 y 2007 hubo 10.729 diagnósticos de tumor del sistema nervioso central, estos fueron los resultados:

En usuarios con mayor historial de uso de teléfonos móviles (13 años o más), la tasa de incidencia de cáncer fue de 1.03% en hombres y 0.91% en mujeres.

Entre los usuarios que llevaban 10 años o más suscritos a la telefonía móvil, la tasa de incidencia de gliomas fue de 1.04 en hombres y mujeres. En cambio, la tasa de aparición de meningiomas (tumores cerebrales generalmente benignos) fue de 0.90 en hombres y 0.93 en mujeres.

Puesto que no hubo indicador alguno de una relación dosis-respuesta (tiempo como usuarios de telefonía móvil y aparición de cáncer en regiones cerebrales, respectivamente), los investigadores concluyeron que a nivel nacional en Dinamarca el uso de teléfonos móviles

no incrementa el riesgo de tumores en el sistema nervioso central, puesto que existe poca evidencia de una asociación causal.

En otras palabras, si el cáncer es el efecto, los móviles no parecen ser una causa. La investigación sigue en curso y esto que hemos recibido solo es una actualización de la que debemos esperar resultados a más largo plazo.


*Fuente: http://alt1040.com​*


----------



## capitanp (Oct 22, 2011)

http://alt1040.com/2011/10/telefono...conclusion-de-una-investigacion-a-gran-escala


----------



## fernandob (Oct 22, 2011)

fijense unos comentarios:

1 -- dice que representa millones de años acumulados MENTIRA, por que cada usuario tiene su contacto con el celular, no es algo "acumulable" , el uso de un usuario no se acumula con el otro .
si yo uso el celuar 10 años y vos otros10 años no es lo mismo que si yo lo use 20 años .

2 -- las encuestas y estudios dependen de quien las paga, pudieron haber usado 400 mil participantes en el estudio y eliminaron a los 50 mil que murieron de cancer , por eso publican 350 mil y los numeros dan divinos.


en fin, para mi la web es la web , y no les creo nada.
ojo, no me calienta el celular (al fin... no soy un pochoclo  ) hay mil cosas en una ciudad mas peligrosas aunque de cancer en verdad.
solo quiero marcar que 
" por que figure en la web " 
no quiere decir nada .


----------



## paloionico (Oct 22, 2011)

vi por internet , no recuerdo el nombre del video ,donde 4 celulares  empiesan a sonar hacen explotar pochoclos sobre una mesa ?que hay de verdad en esto


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2011)

paloionico dijo:


> vi por internet , no recuerdo el nombre del video ,donde 4 celulares empiesan a sonar hacen explotar pochoclos sobre una mesa ?que hay de verdad en esto


 

Es verdad con After Effect y Photoshop sale bien


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2011)

paloionico dijo:


> vi por internet , no recuerdo el nombre del video ,donde 4 celulares  empiesan a sonar hacen explotar pochoclos sobre una mesa ?que hay de verdad en esto



puede ser, si esos celulares estan conectados de alguna manera a una carga de TNT, C4, polvora o similar......

con respecto a lo del cancer....

yo creo que el vicio a los telefonos celulares es peor que el vicio al tabaquismo, asi que aunque cause cancer (incluyendo a las embarazadas) se van a seguir usando...


----------



## jorger (Oct 23, 2011)

paloionico dijo:


> vi por internet , no recuerdo el nombre del video ,donde 4 celulares empiesan a sonar hacen explotar pochoclos sobre una mesa ?que hay de verdad en esto


Ese video salio en la tv hace mucho tiempo, y de veridico no tiene NADA.
Usaron el magnetron de un microondas y lo pusieron bajo la mesa, ese era el truco.
Saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2011)

Posiblemente no causen Cancer , pero si adicción 

Las antenas de arriba de los edificios , para telefonia celular , esas si producen Cancer


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2011)

que la yema de huevo causa colesterol alto , y luego que no .
y uno no sabe si es una puja de publicidad entre los granjeros y las gallinas.

que el MP causa sordera (ademas de bobera en ciertos casos ) y otros dicen que no , y no se sabe si es una puja de opiniones entre los fabricantes y las asociaciones de medicos .

y el tabaco ?? cuanto se intento tapar con dinero y argumentistas vivos el efecto indudable ??? 

y el celular, piensen esto:
por un lado se mueven millones y millones con ellos, asi que si causan "algo" sera tapado, diganme: 
por que organismos serios ponen en duda que sean inocuos ?? 
yo , por sea caso me cuido usandolo lo minimo posible , si puedo uso uno fijo.
el tema de el celular es mucho mas complejo, por que afecta no solo economicamente, sino que ha creado habitos y necesidades, ademas de que es parte de un plan de comunicacion global que se expande en la sociedad , el cancelarlo seria un retroceso en nuestra civilizacion.
lo que si es digamos "llamativo" y en esto tiene buena parte de la culpa la gente y sus vicios y la poca voluntad es :

por un lado nos pica la oreja cuando vemos un video acerca de la contaminacion, tambien cuando se cuestiona acerca de la duda de el peligro de los celulares para la salud PERO...............
casi todos cambian el celu cada 2 o 3 años y muchos antes, y cada vez que cambias un celu estas tirando el viejo , o si se lo das a otro este otro tira el suyo viejo, y con este una bateria.
una tanda de celulares , millones que deberian durar 7 años antes de ser desechados terminan siendo desechados mucho antes , aumentando la contaminacion , y a casi nadie le importa de verdad, solo les importa tener el nuevo celu con androide y pantallita sexi .
y ademas, el que fabrica vende y vende lo que a los clientes se les cae la baba.
por que no mejora la tecnologia para evitar las ondas radio no se que ???? por ejemplo sistemas manos libres o no se que ?? por que a no muchos les importa, pero si la pantallita sexi o el teclado con mil botones para deditos de nena .

cancer ?????????
cada vez que te fumas el arranque de un autobus en la calle.
cada vez que te comes una injusticia o una mierda verbal.
cuantas horas estas ? frente a la compu ?? 
que agua tomas ?? de donde viene ?? por donde pasa hasta llegar a tu vaso ??
que comes ?? viste el detalle en el envase ?? todos nombres como para un examen de quimica .
donde trabajas ? estas seguro que eso que manipulas no es peligroso ?? 
hace años se usaba en las casas amianto, luego fibra de vidrio, y mañana ? que diran que nos fumabamos hoy .



anda a saber......quizas sea buen negocio decir que los celus traen cancer, me hago un estudio que me da un resultado positivo de que si es riesgoso y en seguida tendre algun subsidio del estado para mas estudios, o algun maletin por abajo de la mesa de las empresas de telefonia para que no joda.

vivimos ENTRE HUMANOS, la especie mas inteligente , que usa sus habilidades para engañar y lograr beneficios por sobre los demas, TODO es una mezcla de verdad y mentira y al estar mezcladas...............pues que no se distinguen y asi la verdad deja de brillar y adquiere el mismo valor que la mentira (hasta que se demuestre lo contrario ) .

iba a decir que hay que cojer mas, y listo, olvidarse de los problemas y de andar buscandole la quinta pata al gato...........pero hoy dia hasta eso es tramposo.......por que te podes pegar el SIDA u otros.
ya nada escapa a las mil caras del ser humano


----------



## Ferdinando12 (Oct 23, 2011)

En una oportunidad de instalar una red en la provincia de Neuquen (Sur de Argentina) asistí a la manifestacion de un pueblo en contra de una antena autoportante de telefonia justamente por esta capacidad potencial no demostrada de producir cancer. La antena no se instaló y la cobertura de telefonia móvil siguió siendo precaria, tuve una charla con un instalador de este tipo de antenas y me contaba lo siguiente.

Estas antenas de telefonía no llegan a los 5 vatios, si hacés el cálculo de la densidad electromagnética a 300 metros tendrás un numero ridiculamente bajo, ya que debés de tomar en cuenta la superficie total  irradiante, el angulo de apertura y hacer la traslacion de esos 5 Watts a cualquier distancia.
Si fuera humo la irradiacion de esas antenas, a 100 metros seria tan tenue que seria imposible apreciarla.
Ahora hagamos el mismo ejercicio para el telefono y su pequeña antena.
A un promedio de 900 mw en 3,5 cm2 de antena a 6 cm de la masa encefalica, te aseguro que la densidad electromagnetica es superior a cientos de miles de veces de lo que producen esas antenas y aunque pongas en juego 6 paneles irradiandoy sumes varias antenas y despues sumes todo esto, no llegas ni a una misera fraccion del potencial "destructor" que significa un simple celular apoyado sobre tu cabeza, para mí el peligro es el celular si queres encontrarle algun peligro.

No sé porque razón le creí.

.-


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2011)

fijate que , ahora que te leo y mencionas esto de las antenas , recorde otra cosa de el ser humano:

ASENTAMIENTOS

fijate como es el orden :

van y ponen sus casas bajo torres de alta tension, o en la ladera de un volcan , o cerca de un rio que , en epoca de crecidas , obvio que se inunda, o ponen sus asentamientos al lado de una fabrica o de vias de el tren (ver retiro ,en argentina ) .
y luego se quejan de los efectos nocivos o de el daño de tal cosa.


y por otro lado y otro ejemplo:

va el empresario y efectivamente pone algo peligroso o peligrosisimo al lado de una comunidad, y te dice:
"pero noo... quedense tranquilos , esto no es peligroso, ademas.......tenemos la ULTIMA TECNOLOGIA y lo masss en seguridad..... y luego , pasa loq ue pasa:





 




y yo comprendo perfectamente que una comunidad salga con antorchas a evitar que instalen una antena, yo haria lo mismo, por que , como dije mas atras :



fernandob dijo:


> vivimos ENTRE HUMANOS, la especie mas inteligente , que usa sus habilidades para engañar y lograr beneficios por sobre los demas, TODO es una mezcla de verdad y mentira y al estar mezcladas...............pues que no se distinguen y asi la verdad deja de brillar y adquiere el mismo valor que la mentira (hasta que se demuestre lo contrario ) .


----------



## capitanp (Oct 23, 2011)

> A un promedio de 900 mw en 3,5 cm2 de antena a 6 cm de la masa encefalica, te aseguro que la densidad


 

0.9W es mucho, los modernos ni llegan a 150mW


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2011)

dentro de mi ignorancia y por que lo he vivido con gente conocida se habla de CANCER .

por lo que escuche con quimio y operacion te lo curan PERO ........basta una celula que quede en el cuerpo + tendencia para que se reproduzca y listo , en un año lo tienes de nuevo infectando tu cuerpo.

a que voy ?? 
como tantas otras cosas no conocemos todo el asunto, basta que una celula en la epidermis de tu cabeza o en el no se que de tu bocho mute y se vuelva cancerigena para que en un año tengas medio coco comido .
quiero decir que no es necesario comprobar que la energia de el celular te haga inflasre como un pochoclo a tu cerebro, hay procesos que tienen un inicio microscopico, y para darse ese inicio no hace falta una gan cantidad de energia, solo que se den las condiciones..


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2011)

Bueno, ¿Quien pagó?, lo digo porque el que paga manda.


----------



## Neodymio (Oct 23, 2011)

Dentro de 10 años quizás sabremos.


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 23, 2011)

capitanp dijo:


> http://alt1040.com/2011/10/telefono...conclusion-de-una-investigacion-a-gran-escala



Que me queres decir con ese enlace¿

Yo creo que con la plata que se mueve con los celulares (CADA VEZ MAS) , es ovio que las empresas pongan plata, y mas a distintas paginas web (No digo que sea esta pero ya lo he visto en otros casos) para que den fee a que no traen cancer :/ yo creo que en ves de creerles a ellos esto lo tendríamos que comprobar nosotros... 

Por eso yo creo: 
Que como toda tecnologia tiene un Buen uso, un Mal uso y un uso EXECIVO esta en nosotros como lo usaremos ... 

Saludos !


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2011)

decian algo bueno de los celulares?, preguntenle a la teacher...


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 23, 2011)

o miren este iphone


----------



## fernandob (Oct 23, 2011)

la venganza de los pochoclos asesinos !!!!!!!!!


----------



## lubeck (Oct 23, 2011)

me dolio hasta el cuello de reirme con los pochoclos asesinos !!! JAjajajajajaj


----------



## moises95 (Oct 24, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Las antenas de arriba de los edificios , para telefonia celular , esas si producen Cancer



¿A cuanta distancia? ¿Estando alado de ellas o a bastante metros?



SantyUY dijo:


> o miren este iphone
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_KFQqmhGq8&feature=related



¿Eso es de verdad? ¿o es un montaje?


----------



## COSMOS2K (Oct 24, 2011)

Hola:

He hecho algunos cursillos sobre el tema en cuestión, no son referentes a legalidades ni nada por el estilo, se basan en la reacción de los campos electromagnéticos, campos eléctricos y vibraciones que se suelen utilizar en la industria y en general a los que estamos expuestos diariamente.
Las antenas de telefonía son realmente un problema, además al primer síntoma deberían ser desmontadas del lugar que están afectando, eso debería ser una ley tajante e irrevocable. Si bien es cierto que hay que examinar también a las personas expuestas, tal como la medicina expone bien claro que todas las personas y sus metabolismos no son iguales, a unas les afecta más que a otras por razones muy difíciles y complicadas de estudiar, si bien es cierto que la perdida de una sola vida no paga el tener las antenas cerca de los ciudadanos.
La realidad de todo esto es que dichas antenas están 24 horas funcionando, si además eres una persona que apenas sales de casa y estas dentro del lóbulo de radiación de dichas antenas estarás sobreexpuesto a su radiación, por lo que hay que tener cuidado y dejar bien claro que esta radiación es acumulativa en el sentido de la pérdida progresiva de salud, es conveniente en este caso no estar expuesto a estas ondas de radio, bien sea de manera legal denunciándolo a la autoridad correspondiente o si no queda más remedio cambiar de residencia (esto último es demasiado caro).
Las ondas de radio de estas antenas no solo afectan a nuestro organismo, también lo hacen a todo el ecosistema que las rodea, en ello está incluido el aire que respiramos con sus partículas y microorganismos correspondientes, teniendo una acción más relevante sobre estos últimos, cambiándoles el metabolismo, si tenemos en cuenta que todo lo que está expuesto a estas ondas puede cambiar su metabolismo, incluso los virus, bacterias, la flora intestinal el agua que bebemos y un sin fin de cosas más nos daremos cuenta que nuestro mecanismo inmunológico tiene que aprender de nuevo para combatir todos estos elementos digamos "transgénicos", con lo que estará en constante trabajo utilizando recursos de nuestro organismo que necesitaremos a posteriori, pero que no tendremos al 100%, por lo que se adquirirán enfermedades incluso para las que estábamos vacunados.
En realidad es un tema muy profundo y de un contenido muy extenso, pero así a priori es una vaga explicación de un proceso perjudicial no solo para nosotros, sino para todo lo que nos rodea.
También es conveniente analizar los elementos de telefonía móvil si están libres de causar cáncer o enfermedades similares desde su diseño y fabricación, pues de nada sirve si por ejemplo un simple reproductor MP3 o MP4 sabemos que las radiaciones que emite son prácticamente nulas y sin compromiso para nuestra salud, pero preguntémonos  ¿Ha sido diseñado y concebido con procesos no perjudiciales para la salud? Esa sería la pregunta clave, pues en china ya sabemos cómo operan en la fabricación de la mayoría de sus productos, sin control y en condiciones muy precarias en cuanto a la seguridad y salud laboral, por lo que los canceres de diversos tipos proliferan sin control.


Saludos, COSMOS


----------



## paloionico (Oct 24, 2011)

perdon si me voy de tema ,pero algo similar sucede con los transformadores de alta tension ,los lque tienen en las puertas de su casa ,generan todo tipo de problemas en tv , minicomponentes y otros ,yo les digos la unica solucion es mudarse .


----------



## Facuu (Oct 24, 2011)

paloionico dijo:


> vi por internet , no recuerdo el nombre del video ,donde 4 celulares  empiesan a sonar hacen explotar pochoclos sobre una mesa ?que hay de verdad en esto



Eso es verdad , 



 pero se debe a un intercambio de ondas entre los celulares.No tiene nada que ver con el cancer.


----------



## paloionico (Oct 24, 2011)

alguien hizo la prueba ?despejar dudas por favor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

En Argentina la legislación dice que las antenas celulares *NO PUEDEN* estar a menos de *60 METROS* de una vivienda . . . *y eso no se cumple  :enfadado:*


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

> las antenas celulares NO PUEDEN estar a menos de 60 METROS de una vivienda . . . y eso no se cumple



Puede ser coincidencia, pero acá en mi ciudad no solo están casi encima de las viviendas sino que solo están sobre de casas de personas de escasos recursos....algo de mano negra debe haber por ahi...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

Y las Fiscalias no actuan de Oficio . . .  si vos no haces la denuncia e inicias el juicio , no pasa nada.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 24, 2011)

Bueno, eso es como la maldición del gitano: "pleitos tengas y los ganes" echar la maldición de perderlos ya le pareció demasiado, con tenerlos ya es suficiente desgracia aún ganado.


----------



## SantyUY (Oct 24, 2011)

lubeck dijo:


> Puede ser coincidencia, pero acá en mi ciudad no solo están casi encima de las viviendas sino que solo están sobre de casas de personas de escasos recursos....algo de mano negra debe haber por ahi...



La verdad que no se en  donde vivis, pero en si las antenas no estan arriba de las casas de gente pobre sino que las casas de gente pobre estan debajo de las antenas (Esto sucede en varios lado aca en uruguay) 



moises95 dijo:


> ¿Eso es de verdad? ¿o es un montaje?



Nose si un fotomontage  pero algo tenia ese celular para explotar asi


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

SantyUY dijo:


> La verdad que no se en  donde vivis, pero en si las antenas no estan arriba de las casas de gente pobre sino que las casas de gente pobre estan debajo de las antenas (Esto sucede en varios lado aca en uruguay)


No era literal,...

las antenas estan en un terreno como de unos 10m2 aproximadamente, y generalmente colindan con casas en la circunstancias que comento...

aunque por ver como estan en otros lados vi en el google, y hay unas que estan, ahora si literal, sobre los edificios...


----------



## Troglodita (Oct 24, 2011)

Hace muchos años, cuando se empezó a sospechar que el plomo de las gasolinas era muy perjudicial, se hicieron muchos estudios. Curiosamente los que estaban hechos por laboratorios independientes demostraban que el plomo de la gasolina era muy dañino, en cambio los estudios pagados por fabricantes de gasolinas y automóbiles demostraban lo contrario.

Cuando se empezó a sospechar que el Tabaco era muy perjudicial, se hicieron muchos estudios. Curiosamente los que estaban hechos por laboratorios independientes demostraban que el tabaco era muy dañino, en cambio los estudios pagados por las enpresas tabaqueras demostraban lo contrario.

Cuando se empezó a sospechar que la radiación de los móviles era muy perjudicial, se hicieron muchos estudios. Curiosamente los que estaban hechos por laboratorios independientes demostraban que la radiación de los móviles es muy dañina, en cambio los estudios pagados por compañías de telefonía demuestran lo contrario.

Ha muerto mucha gente por el plomo de las gasolinas. Ha muerto mucha gente por el tabaco. Está empezando a morir gente por el uso de los móviles.

Hay muchos empresarios de la industria del automóvil y del petróleo que se han hecho ricos. Hay muchos empresarios de empresas tabacaleras que se han hecho ricos. 
Hay muchos empresarios de empresas de telefonía que se han hecho ricos.

El mundo funciona así.


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 24, 2011)

Facuu dijo:


> Eso es verdad , Video pero se debe a un intercambio de ondas entre los celulares.No tiene nada que ver con el cancer.


ese video debe ser editado hay videos que usan muchos mas celulares y no pasa nada.Ademas al poner maiz en el microondas tarda en explotar bastante porque se tienen que calentar por dentro para que se acumule precion y explote. No creo que suceda tan rapido


----------



## lubeck (Oct 24, 2011)

Aca esta un ejemplo mas claro de que es falso...






o este....


----------



## paloionico (Oct 24, 2011)

mi experiencia fue de tener un control remoto de cualquier aparato y el celular juntos , si me llaman , las pilas del control remoto terminan casi en corto ,fueron varias oportunidades  ,y no es un video


----------



## djwash (Oct 24, 2011)

Facuu dijo:


> Eso es verdad , Video pero se debe a un intercambio de ondas entre los celulares.No tiene nada que ver con el cancer.



Lo decis en serio??

Por otro lado es como dijo alguien mas aqui en el foro, en otro tema, no recuerdo cual, que no es solo tu celular irradiando con su antenita, son todos los dispositivos con wifi, antenas de tv, radio, celulares, sistemas inalambricos, se pasan la pelotita unos a otros, no se quien tendra mas la culpa, el que inventa/comercializa los dispositivos o nosotros que los compramos...



paloionico dijo:


> mi experiencia fue de tener un control remoto de cualquier aparato y el celular juntos , si me llaman , las pilas del control remoto terminan casi en corto ,fueron varias oportunidades  ,y no es un video



Y como supiste que las pilas quedaban casi en corto??

Tendrias que fijarte si en tu casa tienes un fragmento de la chispa suprema



en una de esas se te arma una guerra entre los aparatos de tu casa...

Na, en serio como es eso que decis??


----------



## paloionico (Oct 24, 2011)

con probar no cuesta nada ,todo depende la posicion celular y control remoto casi paralelos ,con probar no cuesta nada


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 24, 2011)

Todo comenzó cuando hace años los Ingenieros que orientaban antenas parabólicas de microondas , como no se sabía , se ponian justamente delante de ellas , y al poco tiempo , digamos unos meses , se morian de Cancer.

El resto de las conclusiones se las dejo a su propio criterio , un solo cigarrillo no mata de Cancer , pero el fumar si . . . .


----------



## retrofit (Oct 24, 2011)

paloionico dijo:


> mi experiencia fue de tener un control remoto de cualquier aparato y el celular juntos , si me llaman , las pilas del control remoto terminan casi en corto ,fueron varias oportunidades  ,y no es un video



Y a a las baterías del Celular ¿qué les pasa?...

Saludos.


----------



## paloionico (Oct 24, 2011)

a las baterias del celular nada , con probar no cuesta nada , parece ser no estar convencidos , no es una discucion quien tiene mas razon ,si no ver el daño que puede producir sin darnos cuenta


----------



## djwash (Oct 25, 2011)

No, claro que no es una discusion por quien tiene mas razon, sino por no fomentar la desinformacion, me haces acordar a un chabon ni idea quien es, que tiene cuenta en youtube y subio unos videos sobre esos chamullos de "energia libre" y "movimiento continuo", todos los dias entra alguien y le dice porque no puede ser posible lo que explica el video, y el siempre empieza y termina sus excusas con "El infinito existe? les dejo esa pregunta"...

No digo que seas un chamullero ni nada de eso, sino que hay cosas que algunas personas no tienen necesidad de probar para saber que no es verdad, si venis con esas ideas te equivocaste de foro...

Si ocurrio un fenomeno de desgaste de tus pilas y se lo atribuiste al celular eso es cosa tuya...


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

no te recomendaria que duermas debajo de tu almohada con un celular , me haces acordar de un chabon que compro laser tipo tipo kss-213 y otros en menos de un par de dia  le  deja de funcionar  si los chequeo decia ,resulta que es aficionado a los equipos de 2 metros  que tenia en un estante junto  a los laser ,qeu los hacia encender como arbolitos de navidad dentro de su caja,y no encontro  explicacion.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo comenzó cuando hace años los Ingenieros que orientaban antenas parabólicas de microondas , como no se sabía , se ponian justamente delante de ellas , y al poco tiempo , digamos unos meses , se morian de Cancer.
> 
> El resto de las conclusiones se las dejo a su propio criterio , un solo cigarrillo no mata de Cancer , pero el fumar si . . . .



Se morian de cancer??

...nose si escuche mal o toy loco, las empresas de celulares les pagan a las casas mas o menos altas para poner su antena en le techo, en algunos lugares q las necesitan..para q se yo ..nose
..pero si fuera asi no creo que les digan toda la verdad..

deberina informanos..si bien en todo nuestro entrorno esta infestado de wifi celulares radio televisión, que invaden todo el medio...cual es mas o menos perjudicial a q nivel..??

solo dicen si q tiene mp3 wifi gps..etc
y lo otro..causa daño en algun aspecto no?

igual que los focos ahorradores..los q venden no dicen que al romperse, el mercurio (altamente toxico) en su interior se expande, y es recomendable salir de la habitación por 10 min...

..pero ojala que bajen los precios de los focos leds...

y otra cosa que tan cierto es esto??
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-119345860-sticker-anti-radiacion-para-celular-no-al-cancer-novedad-_JM_


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> y otra cosa que tan cierto es esto??
> _Buscar en Mercadolibre: ...er-novedad-_JM_



Que cosas inventan 
digo yo no se si sirven o no sirven, si el tel causa cancer o no....

pero... yo en verdad no entiendo para que llegar a esas cosas, si por años vivimos sin la necesidad extrema de los telefonos moviles...

bueno cada quien....


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2011)

no veo el enlace y me da curiosidad, quie es eso de mercadolibre que ponen ????


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo comenzó cuando hace años los Ingenieros que orientaban antenas parabólicas de microondas , como no se sabía , se ponian justamente delante de ellas , y al poco tiempo , digamos unos meses , se morian de Cancer.
> 
> El resto de las conclusiones se las dejo a su propio criterio , un solo cigarrillo no mata de Cancer , pero el fumar si . . . .


 

lo decis en serio ?? de donde lo sacaste eso ??



djwash dijo:


> Lo decis en serio??
> 
> 
> Tendrias que fijarte si en tu casa tienes un fragmento de la chispa suprema
> ...


 
otra cosa mas que NOS ENGAÑAN , el otro dia vi un video de una pelea callejera en la que estaba involucrado el pibe este Y LO CAGABAN A TROMPADAS , un vaguito descamisado, eso si , el pibe siempre con la cara de serio enojado como diciendo: 
"siganme, yo soy el heroe y voy a salvar al mundo, soy el que tiene un auto que se hace robot " .


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> no veo el enlace y me da curiosidad, quie es eso de mercadolibre que ponen ????



no se si ya lo viste, pero es esto...


----------



## fernandob (Oct 25, 2011)

mira vos, no me extraña que vendan esas cosas.

yo sin saber me preguntaria : si el celular funciona justo con radiacion, si le anulo la radiacion ..... deberia quedarme sin señal....... o no ?? 

o es como el colesterol ?? que tiene uno bueno y un o malo, y este elimina solo la radiacion mala ...................................


----------



## djwash (Oct 25, 2011)

Hay que ser bolu para dormir con el celu abajo de la almohada.

En el taller estoy rodeado de leds, láser, lamparas cfl, ccfl, monitores LCD, equipos de iluminación, controles remotos, motherboards andando sin gabinete, bolsitas de 200 leds cada una, router wifi funcionando, notebook, y otros chiches, y nunca mis celulares han interactuado con otros dispositivos, ni si quiera entre ellos mismos. Si he visto que la radiación de un celular puede alterar la imagen de un CRT y meter ruido en amplificadores, pero ya no tengo CRT debido a que he comprobado lo dañinos que son.

Si el celular causa cáncer o no, no lo sabremos hasta dentro de unos años, pero es obvio que no es recomendable convivir con este dispositivo 24/7 a 2cm del cuerpo, hasta el mismo manual de los celulares dice sobre la distancia mínima, la preferencia de uso de manos libres, los riesgos al manejar, riesgos de emisión electromagnética entre otras, pero claro, nadie lee el manual.

Sobre esas leyendas urbanas, es como dijo fernandob en algún lado, eso que te contó un amigo de un amigo no es creíble, si te paso a vos si te creo, en este caso, mi celular nunca tuvo peleas con otros dispositivos. Esos mitos los dejamos para la ronda de chistes.

Lo de mercadolibre, si en una de esas la imagen es real, el aumento de temperatura se debe al movimiento de los músculos de la cabeza usadospsra hablar, deberían hacer el experimento con una cabeza de cerdo (muerto), o algún tejido que no se mueva, sin contacto físico con el celular para evitar transferencia de calor, solo la radiación.

Recuerdo un episodio de los cazadores de mitos en los que intentaron cocinar un pollo en una antena de radar, y el pollo no subió su temperatura, al contrario la bajo.

El celular como muchos otros dispositivos, los debemos manejar con responsabilidad...


----------



## paloionico (Oct 25, 2011)

djwash ,vos te reirias de mis anecdotas  y yo de tu forma de encontrar respuestas logicas ,creo que la pasariamos bien con cerveza de por medio ,un abrazo amigazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

djwash dijo:


> Recuerdo un episodio de los cazadores de mitos en los que intentaron cocinar un pollo en una antena de radar, y el pollo no subió su temperatura, al contrario la bajo.


 
Cuando la antena de Balcarce (30 m de diámetro) transmitia a máxima potencia , las palomas caian cocidas y algunos vaqueanos hasta se las comian.


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

Ya por favor!, no vayan a poner la venganza de palomas asesinas tumbando antenas de Balcarce ehhhhhh!!!
no he podido dormir porque me torci el cuello con los pochoclos asesinos....


(aca a los pochoclos se les dice palomitas de maiz , pero me gusto eso de los pochoclos)


----------



## djwash (Oct 25, 2011)

Esa antena es mas grande que la del mito, usaron una antena de radar de un barco, no era tan grande, no recuerdo la potencia.

Hay cada mito dando vueltas, aunque se compruebe que son mentira o mal entendidos la gente aun cree en ellos, es una moda extraña eso de los sombreros de aluminio, trajes y casas de faradai, espejos, celulares, y colores que atraen rayos... Hay gente rara y forman parte de un mundo muy loco...

PD: no tomo alcohol, por eso algunas personas me miran raro, en esos casos me reservo los comentarios...


----------



## lubeck (Oct 25, 2011)

> Hay cada mito dando vueltas, aunque se compruebe que son mentira o mal entendidos la gente aun cree en ellos, es una moda extraña eso de los sombreros de aluminio, trajes y casas de faradai, espejos, celulares, y colores que atraen rayos...



De lo que si puedo dar Fe, es que si cae un rayo cerca de tu casa y no  tienes aterrizada tu PC, despidete... me costo cerca de $300usd desmentir el mito... y los motherboards protegen a los reguladores no al contrario... son como un fusible para que no se dañen


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 25, 2011)

Tampoco tomo alcohol . . .  . . . pero si algunas bebidas espirituosas espirituales


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Todo comenzó cuando hace años los *Ingenieros* que orientaban antenas parabólicas de microondas , como no se sabía , se ponian justamente delante de ellas , y al poco tiempo , digamos unos meses , *se morian de Cancer*.
> 
> El resto de las conclusiones se las dejo a su propio criterio , un solo cigarrillo no mata de Cancer , pero el fumar si . . . .






DOSMETROS dijo:


> Cuando la antena de Balcarce (30 m de diámetro) transmitia a máxima potencia , *las palomas caian cocidas* y algunos vaqueanos hasta se las comian.



primero ingenieros, ahora palomas...
que mas falta 2 METROS?

cuantas leyendas urbanas...

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/celulares-atraen-rayos-descargas-electricas-64224/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 26, 2011)

Mirá , sencillamente cuando lo de las parabólicas transmitiendo microondas era nuevo y reciente (aprox. 1960) , *los únicos* que trabajaban con ellas eran los *"ingeniebrios"* , era una cuestión de *elite*. Hoy por hoy lo hace* cualquier salame*.


En cuanto a lo otro , aqui tenés 

elaurens 
20-nov-2010, 00:33


" . . . . . Me falta una...mmmm, ah, el satélite... viejo, obsoleto, lento, con un delay INCREIBLE... las comunicaciones por teléfono de antes a otros países eran por satélite, el delay era tan grande que de ahí surgió el concepto de "eco" en la línea... Las estaciones terrenas, (asi se llaman las estaciones satelitales) que conozco son, Bosque Alegre (De Telecom), en Córdoba, frente al observatorio de Va. Carlos Paz, arriba en las sierras, Estación Martínez, cerca del Unicenter, otra en Balcarce (muy grande, tipo Bosque Alegre), hoy de Telefónica y una en Campo de Mayo, pero que era de uso militar, no se si sigue operativa. Están consideradas puntos estratégicos en tiempos de guerra, por lo cual cada una está fortísimamente custodiada por militares... son predios de jurisdicción nacional. He visto esas mega antenas y son como las de la película Contacto, con rotores, interior lleno de mangueras negras, gruesas, parecidas a las del lavarropas, pero del grosor de un antebrazo, que llevan las microondas adentro... una fuga y estás muertísimo...* de hecho en varias oportunidades, las antenas, en su máxima potencia de "envío" de señal, cuecen en el aire a las palomas de los predios, no lo he visto pasar, pero he visto las palomas en el pasto alrededor, duras, intactas pero cocidas por dentro.* "

Tomado de aqui :

http://www.friki.net/informes/61508-cables-submarinos-para-internet.html

Lo de los celulares y sus antenas es como tomar cianuro en pequeñísimas dosis y alardear diciendo :

- " ¡ Ves . . . no pasa nada . . . ! "

Saludos !


----------



## luchoelectronica (Oct 26, 2011)

fernandob dijo:


> pero si la pantallita sexi o el teclado con mil botones para deditos de nena .




Comentario muy acertado.

quien fue el bill gates de la telefonia celular que penso que poner un teclado qwerty entero en un telefnono de 10 Cm era una buena idea.

los medios son nuestra conexion con la realidad, es tan relativo esto, al punto que en dos noticieros llegan a contradecirse respecto de ciertas noticias.

hay que tomar todo con cuidado. ferndandob dio sobrados ejemplos de cosas que se creian no nos hacian mal, y hoy estan prohibidas o llevan un cartel como ""EL FUMAR ES PERJUDICIAL PARA LA SALUD" 

ante la duda es preferible cortar por lo sano, y usar el celular lo menos posible,aunque hoy en dia es casi imposible pensar nuestra vida sin uno.

yo me quedo con los gases nosivos del estaño, por lo menos me puedo morir haciendo lo que me gusta jajaja


----------



## maezca (Oct 26, 2011)

BKAR dijo:


> Se morian de cancer??
> 
> ...nose si escuche mal o toy loco, las empresas de celulares les pagan a las casas mas o menos altas para poner su antena en le techo, en algunos lugares q las necesitan..para q se yo ..nose
> ..pero si fuera asi no creo que les digan toda la verdad..



si es cierto, en el deposito de chatarra de mi viejo, va de mi abuelo, que es un terreno enoorme tiene un rincon una antena de celular (no en el techo si no en el piso) esta no es de la chica si no de la que tiene forma piramidal (la mas grande) y le pagan por año una muy buena cantidad de dinero.. tambien estan cerca de la antena dos racs (gabinetes ) gigantes llenos de equipo pero estan cerrados.. algun dia voy a subir fotos a un album.


----------



## BKAR (Oct 26, 2011)

luchoelectronica dijo:


> yo me quedo con los gases nosivos del estaño, por lo menos me puedo morir haciendo lo que me gusta jajaja




una vez sentí que una mini gotita de estaño entro a mi ojo..
o seria de grasa de soldar?

y gracias por confirmar mis dudas maezca


----------



## lchox (Oct 26, 2011)

maezca dijo:


> si es cierto, en el deposito de chatarra de mi viejo, va de mi abuelo, que es un terreno enoorme tiene un rincon una antena de celular (no en el techo si no en el piso) esta no es de la chica si no de la que tiene forma piramidal (la mas grande) y le pagan por año una muy buena cantidad de dinero.. tambien estan cerca de la antena dos racs (gabinetes ) gigantes llenos de equipo pero estan cerrados.. algun dia voy a subir fotos a un album.



Yo tengo una que coincide con la descripcion que pusiste , en un terreno al lado de casa (50m). Estoy condenado


----------



## Agustinw (Oct 28, 2011)

Lo mas peligroso que puede suceder con el celular es esto


----------



## BKAR (Oct 28, 2011)

bravo!!! es le vídeo mas alucinante que he visto hacia tiempo
eso pasa si te encariñas mucho con tu celular


----------



## leonard36 (Feb 11, 2012)

Creo que todos se olvidan de las maravillosas baterias de Litio que permiten cargar el celular y tener bateria para 3 o 4 dias.

Cuando compre mi primer celular era un ladrillo y la bateria duraba 12 horas...

Pero el problema no es la bateria si no el Litio que es venenoso y segun lei puede causar cancer, es decir mientras no se te reviente una bateria o pierda todo Ok

Lo de dos metros de la s palomas lo oi de una torre de un horno solar, evidentemen atravesar un rayo de casi 4000 ºC .... si no se volatilizaban caian al spiedo algo quemadas

Lo otro de los rayos de microondas es cierto pero a muy corta distancia y con antenas emisoras de potencia y no era que causaban cancer, era que quemaban algun organo interno y terminaban lesionados de por vida sino muertos; evidentemente con las de nuestros tejados de recepcion no pasa nada

Todavia no he leido ningun informe serio que demuestre que las ondas electromagneticas pudan causar daños al ser Humano


----------



## fernandob (Feb 11, 2012)

hay....................ciertas cosas que podemso analizar simplemente, y creo que sin error.

el celular suena cuando esta en nuestro bolsillo y lo atendemos poniendonoslo en nuestra oreja.
seria muy indicativo y imposible de ocultar una epidemia de cancer de oidos, o de un lado de el cerebro.
o de cancer en piernas y caderas a la altura de el bolsillo, y esto por millones.
como dije .: imposible de ocultar.

que luego ese cancer se extienda es otra cosa, pero se detectarian millones de casos cuyo inicio es ahi.
con esto creo que podemos darnos una idea de que el celular y su uso NO son peligrosos.


LUEGO PASEMOS AL OTRO TEMA:
la bateria y demas, eso es indudable que SI .
y vamos a algo de nuevo simple de comprender:
si vivimos rodeados de pasto, arboles, agua de manantial, naranjas, bananas, treboles, ardillas.
viento, lluvia, flores, en fin, cosas NATURALES que nos rodearon por millones de años, no son cosas extravagantes ni romanticas ni "hipyes " , son cosas naturales.

y en vez de eso nos rodeamos de alcohol refinado, azucar refinada, veneno para ratas, cucarachas, hongos de plantas, solventes, pinturas, caños de escape de autos, colectivos, naftas, plasticos, pilas, mercurio, y elementos que se llaman : percrohidrato de sulfunomeclorihdratod e....... 
en vez de llamarse "tetas" o "vaca" o "flor de ... "

en vez de mirar con la luz del sol lo hacemos con la de lamparas o pèor, miramoso directo a pantallas luminosas, en vez de sentir la brisa sentimos el aire acondicionado, en vez de charlar nos gritamos, en vez de comer una fruta cortada de un arbol comemos una que maduro en una caja mientras viajaba cientos de KM y que crecio a fumigazos limpios y a abonos , en vez de respirar aire puro (como si no abundase) nos fumamos el escape de un autobus .
en vez de tomar agua pura (que deberia abundar) nos tomamos el agua que recogemos en el mismo lugar donde tiramos la mierda y eso nos obliga a filtrarla , decantarla , depurarla, ponerle cloro...............en fin..........


ESTAMOS CAGADOS...........si que nos va a matar de a poco, ES SEGURO.
nos trae cancer, nos trae estres, fallas respiratorias , dolores de cabeza y no se que mas.

eso......................ni se duda, no importa lo quemado que tengamso el cerebro, ES ASI.


----------



## Electronec (Feb 11, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> hay....................ciertas cosas que podemso analizar simplemente, y creo que sin error.
> 
> el celular suena cuando esta en nuestro bolsillo y lo atendemos poniendonoslo en nuestra oreja.
> seria muy indicativo y imposible de ocultar una epidemia de cancer de oidos, o de un lado de el cerebro.
> ...



Amén


----------



## merenguele (Feb 12, 2012)

Hola, el video del móvil haciendo estallar palomitas es un fake. En un programa de televisión español, "El hormiguero" demostraron como se hacía. Colocaron el magnetrón de un horno microondas debajo del tablero de la mesa apuntando hacia arriba, donde estaban las palomitas o lo que fuese y así se calentaba lo que fuese.

Los estudios científicos siempre están condicionados a la asociación-demostración estadística, que trata de concretar si existe una relación causal plausible o no. Pero no hay que olvidar que a veces, aunque no podamos demostrarlo científicamente, hay cosas que ocurren. Por poner un ejemplo rápido, en el caso de la Homeopatía, en España se realizó recientemente un estudio encargado por el Ministerio de Sanidad (creo recordar) donde concluía que este tipo de terapias alternativas no son reales... Dígasel a quien haya tomado estos tratamientos y le haya ido bien... Sea por sugestión (El poder de la mente), sea porque sí funcionan, sea por casualidad... El estudio dice que "NO" y siempre encontrarás gente que diga que "SÍ" funciona. Y si a tí te funciona, no necesitas un estudio que te diga que no existe relación científica. Así que ojo!

En cuestión a las microondas los efectos conocidos con el calentamiento (que es lo que usamos para calentar la comida), y contrariamente a lo que solemos pensar, lo que se coloque en el microondas se calienta de fuera a dentro. La microonda sobre tejidos celulares lo que hace es calentar el agua (contenido de las células) y si es excesiva la cantidad de energía absorbida, causa la muerte de las mismas (Hemos cocido las células). Para generar un cáncer necesitamos un tipo de radiación, de las llamadas ionizantes, que altere la estructura del ADN (información genética) y este al autorepararse incluya errores en el mismo que por el motivo que sea no activa el mecanismo de autodestrucción programada (Apoptosis) y si hay mala suerte esta alteración se va transmitiendo en las posteriores multiplicaciones de esta célula anormal y que no piensa morir (neoplasia, cáncer...)

Por lo tanto, la lógica manda, incluso en las épocas de más ennoviamiento, seguro que notastes el móvil más caliente tras hablar 1 hora seguida, y si te dolió la cabeza fue por lo que te contaron :-D Saludos!


----------



## miguelus (Feb 12, 2012)

Planteamiento perfecto el de merenguele y no podemos olvidar un tema primordial...
El Micro Ondas, para calentar necesita un mínimo de 1 o 2Kw concentrados y dentro de un recinto cerrado 
Un Móvil o Celular tiene como máximo 2 o 3W de potencia de emisión, aunque la mayor parte del tiempo, y dependiendo de dónde estemos, la potencia transmitida será de algunas décimas de vatio.
La señal transmitida por el Móvil o Célular es "casi" omnidiricional, por lo que la parte que la señal que nos afecta es mínima.
Lo verdaderamente peligroso del Móvil o Celular es salir con el a campo abierto ya que nos puede caer un meteorito en la cabeza, aunque si no lo llevamos, la posibilidad de que nos caiga es la misma. 
Pues con el Cáncer pasa lo mismo, tenemos las mismas posibilidades de contraer uno, tanto si utilizamos Móvil o Celular como si no lo utilizamos.

Estoy convencido que levantarme todos los días a las 6 de la mañana para ir a trabajar es más lesivo para mi salud que utilizar el Móvil o Celular.

Sal U2


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2012)

yo, si me tengo que guiar por lo que he visto hasta ahora diria que el mayor causante de enfermedades y muerte es el estress.
y uno de los mayores factores que provocan el estress mas perjudicial es el forzarse a convivir  2 personas o mas incompatibles.
me estoy refiriendo por FORZARSE a que 2 personas tengan que convivir por el motivo que sea (parientes , etc) .
y lo de incompatibles es que tienen 2 culturas distintas , o objetivos distintos, o 2 formas de ser distintas, en general una se aprovecha de la otra o no se entienden.



fijense que tuve el tacto de no poner generos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Feb 12, 2012)

aunque se comprobara que si causa cáncer ,nadie dejaría de usar esos teléfonos


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2012)

es que si uno crea un sistema "comprobador de generacion de cancer y otros males " .
lo logico es usar ese aparatito o sistema para , bueno, verificar si los celulares generan cancer, aunque sea en el 0,01 % de los casos o luego de xxxx horas de uso.

pero luego uno diria : 
vamos a verificar si esto otro produce cancer tambien.
y esto otro 
y aquello 
en fin...........las cosas que venimos hablando.

y bueno, nos tenemso que ir a la miercoles, bajar las persianas de nuestra forma de vivir y empezar de nuevo .
(cosa que no me pareceria mal)


----------



## merenguele (Feb 12, 2012)

Acuérdense de los viejos televisores de tubo de rayos catódicos, su cañón en esencia funciona igual que un aparato de RX. Se lanzan electrones de alta energía (necesitaríamos más potencia que la usual) contra una placa metálica y en ese choque se generan radiaciones, alfa, beta, gamma y rayos X entre otras (recuerdo de memoria). Si alguien hubiera dicho que la tele produce cáncer... habría habido motivos para creerlo, pero que yo sepa nadie ha logrado o ha estudiado esa posibilidad.

Los campos electromagnéticos domésticos funcionan a una frecuencia de 50-60 herzios (las microondas están en la franja de los gigaherzios (millones de herzios)). Estamos rodeados por ellos desde hace mucho mucho tiempo, Las personas que viven sobre una estación transformadora urbana (fijénse en que en cada manzana (o cuadra, o calle) suele haber unas puertas metálicas donde pone "peligro riesgo eléctrico", esté en un edificio o aisladamente en mitad de la calle, la gente que vive encima de alguno de estos siempre suele quejarse, pero seguro que es más por el calor que producen y el zumbido que suele oirse... (yo no me compraría un piso encima de uno de estos, ni cerca del cuarto de máquinas del ascensor, por el ruido).

Hay un curioso efecto que se descubrió por un problema laboral, (Historieta de memoria, no recuerdo los detalles concretos de época y lugar), Resulta que en un edificio de oficinas tenían un serio problema de rendimiento, tenían muchos fallos y pérdida de papeles. La conclusión final fue que la frecuencia de 50 hz de la red eléctrica era muy evidente en ese edificio (Sea por la iluminación, sea por algún sonido...) y resulta que las ondas cerebrales características del sueño (ondas Alfa) tienen esa frecuencia de 50 Hz, por lo que se supone que esto inducía somnolencia y por tanto bajada del rendimiento. Aunque hoy en día creo que esto no valdrá para explicar porqué me dormí en el trabajo! je je je


----------



## BKAR (Feb 12, 2012)

merenguele dijo:


> ...
> Hay un curioso efecto que se descubrió por un problema laboral, (Historieta de memoria, no recuerdo los detalles concretos de época y lugar), Resulta que en un edificio de oficinas tenían un serio problema de rendimiento, tenían muchos fallos y pérdida de papeles. La conclusión final fue que la frecuencia de 50 hz de la red eléctrica era muy evidente en ese edificio (Sea por la iluminación, sea por algún sonido...) y *resulta que las ondas cerebrales características del sueño (ondas Alfa) tienen esa frecuencia de 50 Hz*, por lo que se supone que esto inducía somnolencia y por tanto bajada del rendimiento. Aunque hoy en día creo que esto no valdrá para explicar porqué me dormí en el trabajo! je je je



que cosas locas,en mi pais es de 60Hz,pero no me imagino estar en una oficina sentado horas y horas
como dicen y también lo creo lo que quita años de vida a las gente y practicamente el culpable de muchas enfermedades:el estress, y la falta de deporte!!! apartde del entorno en el cual vivimos...cada vez mas infestado de nuestra tecnología, si amigos hagan deporte, despues no queremos estar gordos y calvos como muchos ingenieros

aqui la esperanza de vida en mi Pais es de 76 años...pero mi abuelito le faltan unos añitos para llegar al siglo... el nunca uso celulares


----------



## KODIAK_1000 (Feb 12, 2012)

hay tantas investigaciones que afirman o desestiman que los moviles tengas relacion con ello que la verdad seria poco sensato descartar por completo que lo cause solo porque una investigacion lo diga, porque no es novedad que la telefonía móvil mueve una inmensa industria y seria "conveniente" convencer al público de usarlos por muchos años mas.
Yo no vivo preocupado por el tema, pero no lo descarto solo porque un grupo de investigadores lo diga, lo mejor es usarlo de manera prudente lo necesario, porque obviamente es muy dificil hoy en dia no depender de la telefonia móvil e incluyamos las señales wi-fi, otro de los boom generadores de alta frecuencia actuales


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 12, 2012)

Los edulcorantes artificiales no producen cancer
Ningun medicamento produce cancer
Los conservadores artificiales de alimentos no producen cancer
Los colorantes artificiales no producen cancer

etc . . .


----------



## fernandob (Feb 12, 2012)

hay una historia, REAL , que la segui hace un tiempo.
se las voy a contar resumida:

es acerca de el demonio de tazmania, lo pueden buscar en la red.
hace años que biologos vieron algunos demonios con deformidades faciales, como grandes bultos en la cara.
lo informaron, pero recien años despues se puso la cosa seria y se investigo, cuando era casi una epidemia.
una forma de cancer facial atacaba a este animal y como es propio de tazmania era facil que eso provoque su extincion.
una mujer, biologa o algo parecido fue la que tuvo la teoria de que dicho canceer (en forma de tumores faciales ) se propagaba por las mordidas entre ellos.
(estos bichos son carroñeros, cuando sienten un cadaver se juntan a comer, y entran en un frenesi como los tiburones y se muereden entree ellos.
pero.........
el cancer se supone no es contagioso ?? 
este si.
pero........
estos animales tienen una muy buena adaptacion : son carroñeros y su saliva y demas les provee unas defensas muy importantes contra bacterias, seria dificil que un cancer que se origino en un individuo X se propague a otros, ya que las defensas naturales de estos bichos son impresionantes.

pues aca loq ue se saco de conclusiones:

1 -- hace años esta especie estuvo casi al borde de la extincion, cuando el hombre de otras tierras invadio con colonias ese territorio.
si bien la especie no se extinguio y se volvio a reproducir lo hizo en base a un reducido grupo inicial , lo cual lleva a que todos lso actuales vienen de un reducido grupo genetico, o sea que son parientes de unos pocos de hace unos cien años .
esto hace que el sistema inmune no vea a el cancer de el individuo x como extraño.

2 -- se cree que dicho cancer pudo deberse a los venenos y quimicos que se usaban en forma extensiva en los cultivos.

3 --- se teme que este cancer no solo pueda extinguir al demonio de tazmania, (cosa evitable aislando a un buen grupo sano) sino que un temor es que como este animal suele estar en contacto con animales de granja o domesticos una mutacion pueda saltar a alguna variedad de animal domestico.
luego, otra mutacion mas y lo tenemos en la raza humana : que este tipo de tumor se vuelva contagioso entre humanos por alimentarnso de animales de granja ya contagiados.

y todo por que ?? 
por invadir su territorio
por casi extinguirlos
por envenenarlos.
todo nosotros. 

http://www.google.com.ar/search?tbm...5l0l7812l33l28l0l19l19l1l453l1421l2-1.2.1l4l0


_Un ejemplar criado en cautividad_
_Este raro tipo de cáncer, denominado Tumor Facial de los Demonios (DFTD en inglés), fue observado por primera vez en la costa este de Tasmania, hace apenas 15 años, y ya se ha extendido rápidamente hacia el oeste, amenazando al __demonio de Tasmania __con la extinción. «La enfermedad no se parece a nada que hayamos visto en los seres humanos o en cualquier otro animal. Actúa como un virus, pero en realidad se extiende por una célula cancerosa que surgió en un individuo hacia varias décadas», explica Stephan Schuster, profesor de bioquímica y biología molecular en la Universidad Estatal de Pensilvania (EE.UU.). Esta célula maligna se transfiere de un ejemplar a otro por un mordisco, el apareamiento o un simple roce. «Imagínese un cáncer en seres humanos que se propague a través de un apretón de manos. Acabaría con nuestra especie muy rápidamente», señala Schuster. La comparación es escalofriante._


----------



## ssyn (Feb 13, 2012)

es cierto de que si uno usa mucho mucho tiempo una lap en las piernas da cancer de prostata? lo escuche en la radio


----------



## djwash (Feb 14, 2012)

Creo que es mas probable que tengas problemas de espalda o cuello por la mala posicion...

Tambien es probable que se reinicie por temperatura, se queme el micro, o se dañe la soldadura del chipset, muchas cosas pasan por el mal uso de los aparatos...


----------



## lubeck (Feb 14, 2012)

> es cierto de que si uno usa mucho mucho tiempo una lap en las piernas da cancer de prostata?



solo si se carga la pagina xxx.com en el explorador del lap en cuestion 

hasta VIH puede dar....


----------



## moises95 (Feb 18, 2012)

lubeck dijo:


> solo si se carga la pagina xxx.com en el explorador del lap en cuestion
> 
> hasta VIH puede dar....



Da cancer pasar mucho rato en el pc?


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

moises95 dijo:


> Da cancer pasar mucho rato en el pc?


 

a ver, si estas dentro del pc a lo mucho dolor de espalda y cintura.

pero si estas frente a el pc PENSA:
la CPU no esta cerca, o esta un poco cerca de tus pies, pero siempre podes ponerla mas lejos.
esta en una caja de metal.
no transmite nada en general inalambricamente.

el teclado es lo mas cercano.........y es mas inocuo que el cierre del pantalon.

el monitor si , puede ser que *canse la vista, te genere problemas de vista.*

*y todo el conjunto te genera una cierta adiiccion real  eso tambien .*


----------



## djwash (Feb 18, 2012)

No creo que de mas cancer que el que transmite la gente rara que anda suelta...


----------



## fernandob (Feb 18, 2012)

djwash dijo:


> No creo que de mas cancer que el que transmite la gente rara que anda suelta...


.................................................


----------



## Electronec (Feb 19, 2012)

Cancer cancer no creo.......como mucho picor de ojos..jeje.


----------



## Troglodita (Feb 19, 2012)

Aunque se asegure que causa cáncer, la gente lo va a seguir usando, igual que el tabaco, que sabiendo con seguridad que causa cáncer la gente sigue fumando. No nos interesa nuestra salud, sólo cuando nos falta.
Quien quiera usar teléfonos móviles que los use, quien quiera usarlos con precaución que lo haga así y quien no quiera usarlos que no los use.

¿Qué pasó con todos los estudios que había que demostraban que el tabaco no era cancerígeno?. ¿Y con todos los estudios que demostraban que el plomo de la gasolina no era dañino?.


----------



## merenguele (Feb 19, 2012)

Estimados compañeros, veo que el tema les resulta muy interesante y a la vez un poco desconocido. Les voy a contar desde lo más asequible que pueda los motivos actuales que se consideran como génesis (origen) de un cáncer.
Cáncer: La palabra se dice que viene de la descripción clásica del cáncer de páncreas que dicen que duele en "cinturón" como si un cangrejo te atrapase con una pinza gigante.

Célula cancerosa: Es una célula normal que ha sufrido alteraciones en su ADN (información genética, DNA) que la hacen multiplicarse (lo suelen hacer muchas células normales) pero no responden a las señales "internas" de "apoptosis" (o muerte programada), por lo que al seguir creciendo y no respetando las normas biológicas pueden traspasar las barreras de sus órganos e invadir otros tejidos incluso a distancia (metástasis) y hacer fracasar el funcionamiento normal de los órganos produciendo así la muerte de el ser humano.

Carcinogénesis: Creación del cáncer. Se podría decir que las células cancerosas se "crean" a partir de alteraciones en las normales, este tipo de alteraciones en el ADN son del tipo "viable" (porque si es una alteración fuerte la célula moriría y no habría más problema), permanente (los mecanismos de autorreparación del ADN asumen la alteración como "propia" y por eso no muere). La forma de inducir estas alteraciones suele ser por estímulos externos:
- Radiaciones ionizantes: Rayos X (mejor no se hagan muchas radiografías o Tomografías sin necesidad). En España es muy frecuente, parece que si no le haces una Radiografía de lo que sea mucha gente considera que no ha sido tratada correctamente!!! :enfadado:

- Radiaciones UV: Los Rayos Ultravioletas se dividen en varias categorías, A, B y C (si no recuerdo mal). Los B y los C son los peores, se usan para esterilizar materiales ya que producen la muerte de las bacterias al dañarles el ADN como hemos dicho antes. Por ello la luz solar que tiene muchas longitudes de onda incluyendo estas dañinas, es menos perjudicial a nivel del mar que en montaña, ya que el filtro que hace la atmósfera es mayor a menor altitud. Cuidado con los rayos UV usados para la detección de billetes falsos, que es bien conocido que la radiación UV también genera cataratas en el cristalino (Lente dentro del ojo), y si esto pasa de modo "natural" con el sol de la calle, imaginense si en sus trabajos tienen uno de estos y si ustedes pueden ver la fuente de luz, es que están expuestos.

- Carcinogénicos químicos: Las famosas frases de que tal o cual aditivo produce cáncer, o productos químicos industriales, también incluiríamos sustancias como superoxidantes (peróxidos, el catalizador de la fibra de vidrio, los decoloradores del tinte del pelo!!!...). Pero no hay que alarmarse porque muchas veces depende de la dosis y de la forma de administrarse. El asbesto o amianto es un reconocido generador de cáncer tras 10-15 años de la exposición (mesotelioma) tras la exposición. El tabaco contiene muchísimos tipos de carcinógenos, como el benzeno (que está presente en las gasolinas), en la actualidad en las gasolineras modernas (grifos) se utilizan sistemas que evitan que estos vapores de benzeno se liberen a la atmósfera y por lo tanto no llegan a los trabajadores de la misma. Se suele decir "medio en broma" que están más expuestos los propios conductores cuando abren la tapa del depósito que el expendedor que le suministra el combustible.

- Cambios físicos: Metaplasia==> Displasia. Este es un mecanismo curioso, y hasta cierto punto controvertido, aunque no hay duda de que la lógica lo demuestra. Ej: ERGE (Enfermedad por reflujo gastroesofágico), son personas que suelen tener síntomas de que la comida les "repite" mucho, gastritis, eructos... El típico que dice que tiene un hernia de hiato. Pues bien, cada vez que estas personas eructan, lo que sale por su tubo digestivo no es aire sin más, son gases de ácido clorhídrico que es lo que hay en el estómago. El estómago está tapizado por dentro de una de células resistentes al ácido que generan. Pero el esófago no, el esófago está tapizado con una mucosa, (como si fuera el interior de los carrillos de la boca), sin ninguna protección frente al ácido. Por lo tanto, cuando se produce un reflujo, sea de contenido o gases ácidos, la parte de más abajo del esófago sufre una quemadura química (La sensación de acidez, o quemazón restroesternal), esto se puede considerar una herida que se cura de manera natural, pero el ciclo contínuo de comida-reflujo-acidez se repite varias veces al día durante todos los días. Al final esta capa de células mucosas se acaban convirtiendo en células escamosas (como las superficiales de la piel, tipo callo), esto se denomina "metaplasia" y no es bueno, no ha sido una adaptación positiva, ha sido un cambio a peor, es una situación "pre-cancerosa".
Si la situación continua, un mal día algunas células mutan ("displasia") y ya no se comportan de modo normal, ya son "cancerosas" y basta que en algún momento de estas alteraciones aparezca alguna que sea viable-inmortal y con capacidad de invadir para tener asegurado un final precoz y doloroso... 

Por último comentar también que en la denominación genérica de los cánceres hay varias palabras que pueden cambiar el significado a un diagnóstico y es bueno conocerlas:

- Tumor: Significa, bulto, puede ser desde un quiste, grano, lunar, nevus... cualquier cosa sea benigna o no.
- Bultoma: A veces se utiliza para decir lo mismo sin decir tumor para que el paciente no se asuste.
- Terminación "-oma" suele significar benignidad. Hay algunos cánceres "benignos" en el sentido de que son cánceres pero no suelen salirse de unos límites e invadir o metastatizar, por lo que crecerían comprimiendo las estructuras cercanas, y probablemente tengan buen pronóstico.
- Terminación "-carcinoma": Este nombre ya demuestra que es un cáncer maligno, de comportamiento.

Espero haber repartido más cosas buenas que no más dudas y espero no haber resultado pedante. Gracias si has llegado hasta aquí.


----------



## fernandob (Feb 19, 2012)

un capo, gracias a ti por la dedicacion 

que estudias ?? o estudiaste ?


----------



## merenguele (Feb 19, 2012)

Soy médico, actualmente acabando la especialidad en Medicina del Trabajo, así que me gustan los temas relacionados con las exposiciones laborales. Se oyen muchas incorrecciones por parte de periodistas en los medios cuando se tratan de temas de salud laboral.
De vez en cuando echo un vistazo al foro tratando de aprender y sacar ideas, aunque por falta de tiempo y conocimientos tecnicos no puedo hacer aportes, excepto estos relacionados con la salud o biologia.
¡Sigan así con el foro amigos!


----------



## moises95 (Feb 20, 2012)

fernandob dijo:


> el monitor si , puede ser que *canse la vista, te genere problemas de vista.*
> 
> *y todo el conjunto te genera una cierta adiiccion real  eso tambien .*



Pero subiendo la frecuencia, por ejemplo, 120hz es menos dañino ¿no?


----------



## merenguele (Feb 20, 2012)

Las células de la visión, los famosos conos y bastones repartidos en la capa que se conoce como retina tienen diferentes funciones y distribuciones. Los conos se encargan de la visión cromática (colores)  (somos capaces de ver unos 16 millones de tonos diferentes), y los bastones se encargan de la visión en "blanco y negro", en situaciones de oscuridad (Somos capaces de distinguir 256 niveles de grises), a que suenan las cifras 
La agudeza visual se condensa en un punto llamado mácula (mancha) principalmente (Se ve como eso, una "mancha" en el fondo de ojo).
Pero centrándonos en el tema. Las zonas "temporales" (En referencia a "laterales", por los huesos temporales del cráneo) del ojo son capaces de ver con una frecuencia de refresco más alta que la visión frontal. Este experimento es muy fácil de hacer, cogemos un televisor convencional de tubo de rayos catódicos (los de siempre), normalito, que no sea de "100 herzios", y miradlo de refilón, (de lado, por el rabillo del ojo), y... tachán estais viendo la pantalla a una frecuencia de refresco más alta de lo habitual y sereis capaces de captar el parpadeo del barrido de la imagen. Esto no pasará con un televisor que funcione a 100 Hz y menos todavía con un monitor moderno LCD o LED ya que por sus características físicas aunque funcionasen a estas frecuencias de 50hz  no se llega a ver este efecto.

La frecuencia de visión normal (frontal) es de unos 50 Hz, por eso si la luz electrica ambiente la notas que parpadea, o fluctua sutilmente es la frecuencia de la red 50-60 hz que en ese momento estará a unos 50 Hz o menos.

Daño a la vista no hacen los monitores modernos ya que no emiten practicamente radiaciones visibles, el cansancio que generan viene más de que al ser menos dañinas tenemos la mala costumbre de mirarlas más tiempo y no parpadear por lo que se nos secan los ojos y es la principal causa de fatiga visual. Aparte del tamaño de letra, color de pantalla, reflejos, etc...

Un saludo


----------



## Nuyel (Feb 20, 2012)

Yo creo que principalmente es por la diferencia de intensidad de la luz con el entorno, si ves la TV a media noche con las luces apagadas te vas a _jorobar_ la vista


----------



## geofranco (Jul 19, 2016)

quisiera saber si verdaderamente generan cáncer y debido a que. ya que ustedes son expertos en electrónica me gustaría un documento que me pudieran facilitar ...


----------



## miguelus (Jul 19, 2016)

Buenas tardes.

Si te las comes es posible que te de un Cáncer galopante, hay que tener en cuenta que la pintura que se  les aplica pueden tener elementos perjudiciales para la salud.

Pero lo verdaderamente perjudicial son los "Celulares o Móviles"

Una Antena de  Telefonía, normalmente está muy lejos de nosotros, el Campo que nos llega es muy reducido, si vivimos en un edificio en el en su parte superior está instalada una Antena de Telefonía, entonces tendremos que estar más tranquilos ya, que, el Lóbulo de radiación en esa dirección (hacia abajo) será prácticamente nulo.

El verdadero peligro, en todo caso, será hablar por el Móvil.

Cuando hablamos por el Móvil, lo tenemos pegado a la oreja (y al Cerebro), el Terminal, puede llegar a emitir hasta con una potencia de 4Vatios, esto es más evidente si estamos en zonas de reducida cobertura. La potencia de emisión la controla la "Célula" en la que estemos conectados. Si la cobertura es buena la "Célula" ordenará al Terminal que baje la potencia.

Si estamos dentro de un coche (Auto) normalmente se conectará a la máxima potencia, ahí es dónde puede residir el peligro. En los manuales de instrucciones, normalmente, se recomienda "No utilizar el terminal" en lugares cerrados o de poca cobertura.

Conclusión, hay que evitar el comer este tipo de Antenas.

Sal U2


----------



## yosimiro (Jul 19, 2016)

http://www.who.int/mediacentre/factsheets/fs193/es/


----------



## dearlana (Ago 9, 2016)

Cada vez van subiendo más las frecuencias de emisión para que "quepan" más canales.

Ahora han visto que los 800MHz de la UHF son más penetrantes. Atraviesan más hasta los muros y las paredes de nuestras casas...  y ya han adquirido esa frecuencia (..."resintonice sus canales..."). ( Los canales viejos ya no están donde estaban. Compraron   esas frecuencias ).

Los microondas utilizan 2,45 GHz porque sus armónicos hacen oscilar y calentar a las moléculas del agua hasta hacerlas hervir si es preciso. Las fugas del los microondas son conocidas por sus efectos.

Los móviles andan rodeando esa frecuencia por debajo y por encima. 

Las Wifi ya están en ella. Primero con amplificadores de 0,1 Vatio. Luego con 200 miliVatios. Luego con 500 miliVatios. Luego 1 Vatio. Luego 2 Vatios. Ya hay "barras" de 5 Vatios para lugares públicos de gran afluencia.

 No hace falta que utilicemos el móvil. Ya las ondas nos vienen de regalo solo por estar la zona. Hay auténticos cañonazos de RF  a 2,45 GHz. que entran por nuestras ventanas noche y día. Basta que un móvil esté en un lugar de poca cobertura para que la torre emisora se encargue de "inundar" el lugar - transeúntes incluidos - para llegar a ese móvil.

Nosotros estamos constituidos por más de un 70% de agua.

Muchos móviles "de marca" ponen la antena emisora del móvil a la altura de la boca para alejarla del cerebro. Si más adelante se descubre que producen cancer...que sea por la boca porque el cerebral sería más invalidante y se va notar antes.

Respuesta para todo esto:




...dinero.





...dinero.






...dinero.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 26, 2019)

Mas allá que lo del juicio es un negocio de alguienes , *sólo me quedo con que emiten hasta 500 % más de lo permitido por la Comisión Federal de Comunicaciones* (FCC) de EEUU

Demandan a Apple y Samsung por el "riesgo de cáncer" debido a la radiación de sus teléfonos

RF Exposure Class Action | Teléfonos móviles | Teléfono inteligente


----------



## Scooter (Ago 28, 2019)

A una cueva me voy a ir a vivir a escardar cebollinos.
Si el teléfono me escucha y me da cáncer...


----------

